# Grundlose Rauswürfe in Heroics



## Squidd (22. Januar 2011)

Ohne lange Umschweife fange ich gleich mit dem Wesentlichen an: 
Was in den aktuellen Heroic-Inzen vor sich geht ist unterste Schiene! Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach, denn man kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, das Fehler schlicht und ergreifend nicht verziehen werden. Ich heile schon eine ganze Zeit lang und besitze auch nen ordentlichen Batzen an Praxiserfahrung. Zwar sind die WotlK-Hc´s nicht mit den heutigen zu vergleichen, bin ich trotzdem der Meinung das ich für gewisse Herausforderungen gewappnet bin. Nur zu blöd das der gängige Randomgruppen-Mitspieler kein erbarmen kennt, wenn es um das erledigen der inni geht! 

Was ich damit zu sagen versuche? Ganz einfach:
Wie oben genannt werden Fehler in den meisten Gruppen nicht verziehen. Ich bin immer als Heiler unterwegs -die Rolle die mir am meisten entspricht und die ich schon ewig ausgeführt habe. Dummerweise wurden die Heiler in Cataclysm in Grund und Boden genervt. Keiner kann was anderes behaupten! Die gewirkte Heilung und Manaregeneration sind unterirdisch (ok das ist ein bisschen übertrieben), sodass Heilen mehr können abverlangt. 
Einverstanden Blizzard! Ich hab absolut nichts dagegen (ehrlich). Tja wären da nicht die anderen Mitspieler der Gruppe, die dem enormen Aufwand, in schwierigen Situationen die Spieler am leben zu erhalten, nicht einmal ein Müdes lächeln schenken! 

Und jetzt kommts:
Ich wurde mit zahlreichen schwierigen Situationen konfrontiert, die es zu lösen galt. Und als Gelegenheitsspieler habe ich natürlich auch ab und zu Fehler begangen, was absolut nichts im vergleich zu der Suppe ist, die ich auf die Kosten der anderen Spieler auslöffeln musste: Schaden der nicht zu kompensieren ist!
Unachtsame Spieler die sich selbst ins Verderben stürzen und hoffen geheilt zu werden und dabei nicht einen Gedanken daran zu verlieren, das manchen nicht machbar ist, ohne gemeinsam als Team eine Lösung zu suchen!

Das Ergebnis einer Solchen Eskapade:
Der Ladebildschirm und das anschließende Wiederfinden in der Hauptstadt - ICH WERDE SCHAMLOS HERAUSGEWORFEN! Und das nicht ein oder zwei einzelne Male... das passiert viel zu oft und ich habe sogar aufgehört zu zählen wie viele Male das bei mir passiert ist.
Jetzt denkt sich einer das ich wohl nichts anderes verdient habe, als für meine Leistung herausgewählt zu werden. Schließlich konnte der nup nicht das leisten, wozu er hier war!
Ungeachtet dessen, das ich wie schon erwähnt tatsächlich den "Skill" habe, sowie die Ausrüstung die mit dem Erfolg "Kataklysmisch Überragend" gekrönt ist, sollte ich doch in der Lage sein, Situationen zu meistern, die machbar sind und bei Situationen zu versagen, die NICHT machbar sind! Das interessiert aber niemanden! Die werten Mitspieler, mit denen ich das Vergnügen habe, sind einfach nicht im Stande eben diese Missgeschicke (die nicht einzig allein auf mein Versagen zurückzuführen sind) zu verzeihen und es nochmal zu versuchen.
Ohne ein Wort zu verschwenden, werde ich rausgewählt. Nicht einmal die Chance mich vernünftig zu artikulieren, wie der Goblin-NpC von nebenan so schön sagt, wird mir gegeben! Letztendlich wirft man den Spieler der nichts taugt wie ein gebrauchtes Kondom in die Mülltonne! 

Werte Community, ich fühle mich verarscht! Solches verhalten darf unter keinen Umständen toleriert werden, da jeder Spieler das Recht hat, sich in den Instanzen zu beweisen. Und diejenigen die meinen, einen anderen grundlos (ja grundlos!) auszuschließen ist echt arm.
Mehr Respekt für die heilende Zunft und ein gewisses Maß an Solidarität anderen gegenüber, wenn ich bitten darf!


----------



## Falcoron (22. Januar 2011)

Ja die berühmten Zufallsgruppen in WoW. Leider muss ich dazu sagen, dass sich die Gesellschaft von Classic bis heute sehr zum Nachteil verändert hat. Ich bin selbst Heiler und kann durchaus diesen Post verstehen und auch nachvollziehen. Deswegen meide ich größtenteils Zufallsgruppen via Dungeonbrowser. Meistens gehe ich mit Gilde los, da sind eben alle im Ts und niemand wird rausgeworfen nur weil er mal einen Fehler machte. 
Leider muss ich auch dazu noch sagen, dass Blizz mit dem Addon auch ein gewisses Maß an Fehler gemacht hat, welches die Heiler momentan wirklich nicht mehr in der Lage sind eine kriesenreiche Situation zu retten. (glaubt mir, ich weiß wovon ich rede - heile seit mehr als 6 Jahren in WoW). Es liegt wohl jetzt mehr in den Händen der gesamten Gruppe und es wird immer irgendwelche "Spinner" geben die ihre eigenen Fehler nicht einsehen und es immer auf andere abwälzen. 
Doch interessant wäre noch zu erfahren, in welche Situationen Du da gekommen bist, wo man deine Leistung als "unterirdisch" wahrgenommen hatte?


----------



## Nazgule17 (22. Januar 2011)

Ich kann dir das gut nachempfinden was du damit sagen möchtest.

Mich hats zumglück noch nicht so oft getroffen, dennoch genung um dein Beitrag hier gut nachvollziehen zukönnen.

Bei mir war es sogar mal der fall das ich HC inv bekommen hab nach kurzen 45min.... keine 5sec in der ini war und nen instant kick bekommen hab .. nur um dann nochmal 40-50min als DD warten zumüssen?

Das kanns nicht sein, ticket geschrieben und gesagt bekomm  das ich im Blizz forum meine Vorschläge posten soll.

Ich bin auch nur ein casuel gamer und sowas nervt einfach wenn man nicht die Zeit aufbringen kann und will immer geschlagene 50min in einer HC warteschlange zuverbringen.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (22. Januar 2011)

Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, das zu vermeiden:
1. Spiel mit Freunden und/oder Gilde.
2. Spiel keinen Heiler mehr.
Es gab schon tausende Threads, die sich über RND-Grp beschweren,
doch es wird bestimmt nicht viel mehr ändern. Wie gesagt:
Gilde ftw.


----------



## XRayFanatic (22. Januar 2011)

Spiel keinen Heiler mehr, so wie ich und viele andere auch seit Cata. Ein Spiel schwer machen ist eine Sache, unspielbar eine andere und das sind Heiler atm. Es macht keinen Spaß mehr weil dein Erfolg von anderen abhängt und du selbst daran nichts ändern kannst. Hast du eine Gruppe die spielen kann hast gewonnen, hasst Volldeppen kannst machen was willst du kommst auf keinen grünen Ast. Aber bis die Vollidioten von Blizz das schnallen wird es noch seeeeehr lange dauern. Ghostcrawler spielt eh Mage deswegen macht sich der Vollpfosten um sowas eh keine Gedanke. So far bin ich Ele, Eule und Vergelter


----------



## noepeen (22. Januar 2011)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Spiel keinen Heiler mehr, so wie ich und viele andere auch seit Cata. Ein Spiel schwer machen ist eine Sache, unspielbar eine andere und das sind Heiler atm. Es macht keinen Spaß mehr weil dein Erfolg von anderen abhängt und du selbst daran nichts ändern kannst. Hast du eine Gruppe die spielen kann hast gewonnen, hasst Volldeppen kannst machen was willst du kommst auf keinen grünen Ast. Aber bis die Vollidioten von Blizz das schnallen wird es noch seeeeehr lange dauern. Ghostcrawler spielt eh Mage deswegen macht sich der Vollpfosten um sowas eh keine Gedanke. So far bin ich Ele, Eule und Vergelter


Das ist mal wieder n typischer Kommentar von Spielern die, sobald ihre Klasse anspruchsvoll wird, sofort auf was anderes rerollen.
Am Anfang von Cataclysm, zu welchem Zeitpunkt Heros ja NOCH schwerer waren, als im Moment, sind die Grupen auch durch die Instanzen gekommen und haben nicht sofort aufgehört Heiler zu spielen. Ich bin froh, dass es noch Spiler gibt, die sich an das neue SPielgefühl gewöhnen können und sich mit schweren Situationen auseinandersetzen. Ist halt noicht mehr WotLK, durchrennen, runterbomben und Marken einsacken. Dann benutzt man halt CC und Manapots am Anfang, wenn man als Heiler kein Uberleet-Gear hat. Ich versteh nicht wwarum alle rumheulen es wäre so schwer gewesen am Anfang. Natürlich wars anstrengend, aber doch nicht unlösbar. Und forder halt deine Grp-Member auf defensive CDs auch als DDs zu zünden.
Edit: Und wenn du merkst, dass DDs sich verhalten wie Tanks, oder denken, der Heiler heilt schon alles weg, dann drück du ihnen halt zuerst die Ausschlusswahl rein.


----------



## Squidd (22. Januar 2011)

Also das absolut letzte was ich machen werde ist das Heilen aufzugeben! Ich werde nur wegen den Randomspielern garantiert nicht meine favorisierte Rolle aufgeben. Es geht hier ums Prinzip... den Triumph gönne ich ihnen einfach nicht...


----------



## Deadwool (22. Januar 2011)

@TE
Warum tust du dir das an mit Randomgruppen ? Such dir eine nette Gilde und hab wieder Spass am Spiel ! 
Eine Gilde zu finden dürfte dir als Heiler nicht allzu schwer fallen.


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2011)

Wusstet ihr eigentlich b.z.w. kennt ihr den Text? Er ist von MMO Champ und schon etwas älter aber dennoch interessant.

Wählen Sie andere nicht willkürlich heraus!

Die Wahl ist zwar anonym (niemand in der Gruppe weiß, dass Sie die Ausschlusswahl gestartet haben),

dennoch speichert Blizzard, wie häufig Sie Spieler aus einer Gruppe entfernen möchten! 

Ebenso wird festgehalten,

wie oft Sie eine Instanz vor Abschluss verlassen

und wie oft Sie selbst herausgewählt werden. Und

schlechte Werte haben Konsequenzen: Man vermutet,

dass Sie länger auf eine zufällige Instanz-Einladung
warten als Spieler mit positiven Werten!


----------



## WackoJacko (22. Januar 2011)

Kann ich nachvollziehen. 

Daher rate ich dir Randomgruppen zu meiden und mit der Gilde zu gehen.


Und mach bitte beim nächsten mal paar Leerzeilen <.< der Post ist grausam zu lesen


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Januar 2011)

noepeen schrieb:


> Und forder halt deine Grp-Member auf defensive CDs auch als DDs zu zünden.




Und alleine das Auffordern, die Spielweise zu ändern führt gerne ein kick nach sich, wahlweise mit oder ohne vorherige Beleidigung.


----------



## Veraya (22. Januar 2011)

Ich wurde bisher genau einmal aus einer Random Gruppe rausgeworfen, weil ich die DD´s, wohlgemerkt war der rest der gruppe alles aus der selben Gilde, nicht auf 100% gehalten habe. Es ist keiner gestorben weder beim Trash noch im Bosskampf. Es war eine meiner ersten Heros, also war das Equip auch dementsprechend, so konnte ich es mir einfach nicht leisten die Gruppe, abgesehen vom Tank voll zu heilen. Ausserdem hab ich auch die Frechheit besessen mich nach dem Kampf vollzureggen anstatt gleich hinterher in die nächste Gruppe zu breschen. Nachdem der Krieger DD auf sehr unfreundliche art nach HEAL!!!!! gefragt hat und ich nur zurückgeschrieben habe das doch alle noch leben, wurde ich ohne Kommentar aus der Gruppe gekickt.
Ich bin kein Gelegenheitsspieler und hab vielleicht gerade deswegen nicht so viele Probleme wie ein solcher. Trotzdem gibt es wipes jeder macht Fehler mal ist es der Tank mal der DD und natürlich auch ich, wenn ichs mal wieder verpenne oder mich einfach verschätze, aber da lässt man einfach den Geist frei läuft rein und macht weiter, fertig.
Denk dir nichts dabei, seh es gelassen und meld dich neu an, aufregen macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Cantharion (22. Januar 2011)

Da man keinen Idiotenschutz installieren kann geh nurnoch mit ner Gilde/Freunden rein.
Selbst als Casual der nicht täglich on ist findet man gilden für heros, glaub mir ich weis wovon ich rede.


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Man vermutet,
> 
> dass Sie länger auf eine zufällige Instanz-Einladung
> warten als Spieler mit positiven Werten!



Ohje, jetzt kommt gleich noch die Sonnen- und Schatten-Account Theorie hinterher?


Und @TE:
Mehr als die Tatsache dass Du keine Absätze in deinem Text hast, kann Dir wohl keiner hier bestätigen. Fragt man Spieler so behauptet jeder von sich er habe Skill. Ich will Dir selbigen aber auch gar nicht absprechen.
Wenn dich Randoms nerven, dann such Dir doch eine Gilde oder eine Gruppe auf deinem Server. Letztendlich spielt man doch um Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Squidd (22. Januar 2011)

Wahnsinn das sich welche über die fehlenden Absätze aufrgen... wie macht man die überhaupt? Der Beitrag wird immer in einer Zeile wiedergegeben hab keine Ahnung wie ich das abstellen kann.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Januar 2011)

Naja, mit Hilfe von Absätzen kann man das alles besser lesen. Und mit dem normalen editieren war das doch kein Problem. Einfach mal die "Enter"-Taste benutzen


----------



## Squidd (22. Januar 2011)

Hm komisch das das nicht funkt


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. Januar 2011)

Ich kenn das alles nur zu gut.

Bobs die fetten AoE Schaden einstecken, ich steh da mit meinen 10-12k HPS (alles raushauenw as geht) und bin dementsprechend OOM und bekomm nen Kick.

Viele hängen noch in WotLK und haben Null Plan vom aktuellem WoW. Ist einfach so. 

Mehr als eine Verjüngung bekommen DDs von mir nicht mehr. Ggf. erneuer ich die auch noch aber wenn sie dann verrecken verrecken sie halt.


----------



## Jasyra1980 (22. Januar 2011)

Ich selber spiele Tank. Kann dich aber dennoch gut verstehen. Erst gestern. Hallen des Ursprungs Hero. Reine Gildengruppe eine Trashmobgruppe gerät völlig aus den Fugen. 
Unser heiler wirklich nicht der schlechteste. Wenn aber nun die Gruppe selbst nicht alles mögliche gemacht hätte um nicht zu sterben wären wir beim Geistheiler gelandet.
Nun ja wir haben überlebt. Ich hatte zwar keinen Cooldown mehr frei aber niemand musste gerezzt werden. Von dahher ist die Gruppe oft selbst schuld wenn gewiptet wird.

Andere Situation gleiche ini (nonhero). Ich war mit meinem Frischen 85 er Heildruiden unterwegs. Mit unseren Gildegruppen so gut wie nie tote dabeigehabt. 
Wir starten. Obwohl drei cc´s an waren wurde keiner genutzt. Ich hatte bei jeder Gruppe arge Probleme. Nach dem ersten Boss und zwei Gruppen habe ich dieselbiege verlassen
weil ich einfach keine lust auf stressheilen hatte. 

Was ich damit sagen will Kopf hoch und gib nicht dir allein die schuld. Was nutzt einem der beste Heiler der Welt wenn der rest nichts drauf hat. 

MfG Jasyra


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ohje, jetzt kommt gleich noch die Sonnen- und Schatten-Account Theorie hinterher?



Wie bitte?


----------



## Herz des Phönix (22. Januar 2011)

Wenn man in eine 4er Gildengrp gerät ist das schon blöd und nervig.
Habs schon genug oft erlebt, dass unsere Gilde jemanden gekickt hat,
obwohl er gute Arbeit geleistet hat, weil gerade ein toller Kollege von
XYZ ongekommen ist und sie noch nen Erfolg machen wollen oder so.
Dort drück ich oft auf gar nichts oder "nein", weil sowas ist einfach asozial...
Leider gewinnt 3 gegen 1 : /


----------



## Grushdak (22. Januar 2011)

Gekicke hin oder her ....

Was mich bei den ganzen Topics nur wundert.
Ständig hört man nur, daß Tanks (können Aggro nicht halten) oder Heiler (zu blöd zum Heilen) gekickt werden.
Warum gibt es bisher keine DD-Kicks - habe DDler eine gewisse Immunität? 

Ansonsten ist bei derartigem a*** Verhalten nur dazu zu raten, 
sich eine persönliche Stammgruppe aufzubauen -
wo im Vorfeld schon Einigkeit besteht, wie mit Fehlern und daraus evtl. resultierenden Whipes umgegangen wird.

greetz


----------



## Schwagilber (22. Januar 2011)

In reinen Randomgruppe ist es doch meist so, das Mitglieder die Gruppe verlassen, wenn es mal hakt oder nicht ein bestimmtes Item bei Boss XY gedroppt ist, gekickt wird hier wohl kaum, hab es sehr selten erlebt.

Sobald aber 3 bis 4 Leute aus einer Gilde in einer Gruppe sind, wird es für den Anderen bzw. den Rest schwierig.

Als DD erlebt, wie 3 Leute 7 ! ! Heiler gekickt hatten, aber selber auch rein gar nichts getan haben, um dmg zu vermeiden.

Als Heiler bin ich einmal gekickt worden, nach dem wir beim vorletzen Boss waren, ich die ganze Zeit 2 DD`s hochgeheilt hatte, die fast keinem aoe ausgewichen sind, anscheinend keine Bossmechanik kannten, relativ wenig dps dabei gefahren sind.

Nachdem ich mich erdreistet hatte, einem DD nahezulegen, der auch bei den 2 Bossen zuvor nach wenigen Sekunden im Staub lag, etwas aufmerksamer vorzugehen, kam unmittelbar der Kick.

Ärgerlich, weil ich Zeit verschwendet habe, aber ärgern bringt hier nichts, sondern einfach abhaken, es ist nur ein Spiel.

Heiler können mittlerweile mit entsprechendem Gear beim Trash die Fehler von DD`s mit Heilung kompensieren, aber bei einigen Bosskämpfen halt nicht.

Aber meist kommt ja darauf wieder eine Gruppe, mit der man sehr gut zusammen spielen kann und wieder Spaß hat, und darauf sollte es in einem Spiel auch ankommen.


----------



## Falcoron (22. Januar 2011)

> tändig hört man nur, daß Tanks (können Aggro nicht halten) oder Heiler (zu blöd zum Heilen) gekickt werden.
> Warum gibt es bisher keine DD-Kicks - habe DDler eine gewisse Immunität?



Meine Vermutung: DDler fallen bestenfalls auf, wenn ihre DPS wirklich unterirdisch ist, ansonsten gibt es ja nicht viel, was sie vermasseln könnten  (vorsicht ironie!)


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Wie bitte?



Von Damokles:
Lichtaccot (immer Glück haben alles klappt gute Drops etc.)
Schattenaccount (das Gegenteil)
Damos Account (sone Art verschärfter Schattenaccount )

BTT:
Ich war grade (NH) unterwegs. Der Tank war neu. Als er einmal tot wegen Selbstüberschätzung (Wipe) waren sofort 2 DDs weg.
Zwei neue gefunden und wipefrei beendet.

Ich persönlich glaube, dass jeder Art von Erziehung fehlschlagen wird. Dem liegt die psychologische Theorie der Verhaltensverstärkung zugrunde.

Die Grundüberlegung dabei ist, wie man (erwünschtes) Verhalten verstärken kann.
Eine Möglichkeit ist die Belohnung.
Erstaunlicherweise wird Verhalten, welches immer ohne Ausnahme beloht wird weniger starkt verstärkt (außer die Belohnung ist sehr hoch) als Verhalten das nur gelegentlich belohnt wird.
(Man sieht hierin auch einen Grund für Spielsucht)

Diese Gruppenverlasser haben sicherlich immer mal das Glück in Gruppen zu kommen, die weitgehend unproblematisch laufen.
Diese gelegentliche Belohnung verstärkt das Verhalten. Ergo keine Verhatensänderung in Sicht. 
*seufz*


----------



## Bodensee (22. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ohje, jetzt kommt gleich noch die Sonnen- und Schatten-Account Theorie hinterher?
> 
> 
> Und @TE:
> ...



Die Tatsache, das die meisten Deiner Beiträge unnütz sind, kann sehr wohl jemand hier bestätigen.


----------



## NewRagnar24X (22. Januar 2011)

Falcoron schrieb:


> Ja die berühmten Zufallsgruppen in WoW. Leider muss ich dazu sagen, dass sich die Gesellschaft von Classic bis heute sehr zum Nachteil verändert hat. Ich bin selbst Heiler und kann durchaus diesen Post verstehen und auch nachvollziehen. Deswegen meide ich größtenteils Zufallsgruppen via Dungeonbrowser. Meistens gehe ich mit Gilde los, da sind eben alle im Ts und niemand wird rausgeworfen nur weil er mal einen Fehler machte.
> Leider muss ich auch dazu noch sagen, dass Blizz mit dem Addon auch ein gewisses Maß an Fehler gemacht hat, welches die Heiler momentan wirklich nicht mehr in der Lage sind eine kriesenreiche Situation zu retten. (glaubt mir, ich weiß wovon ich rede - heile seit mehr als 6 Jahren in WoW). Es liegt wohl jetzt mehr in den Händen der gesamten Gruppe und es wird immer irgendwelche "Spinner" geben die ihre eigenen Fehler nicht einsehen und es immer auf andere abwälzen.
> Doch interessant wäre noch zu erfahren, in welche Situationen Du da gekommen bist, wo man deine Leistung als "unterirdisch" wahrgenommen hatte?



in classic waren auch nicht alle friedlich.... das ist nen ganz großes kliescheé


----------



## Falcoron (22. Januar 2011)

> in classic waren auch nicht alle friedlich.... das ist nen ganz großes kliescheé



sehe ich nicht so.
ABER
es gab hier und da sicher "asso"-Spieler - die gibt es überall, dennoch musste man damals danach mit der Lupe schon suchen um einen zu finden. Heute muss man lediglich eine ernstgemeinte Frage bezüglich des Spieles in den Handelschannel posten und schon findet man min. 10 solcher Spieler. (vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse  )


----------



## Scramu (22. Januar 2011)

Ich kann es auch sehr gut nachvollziehen was der TE meint.
Spiele selbst nen Holy Priest auch gar nicht schlecht equipt. Bin auch erst spät nach den mindestanforderungen Hero gegangen weil ich mir und anderen Enttäuschungen ersparen wollte.

Beste beispiel gestern Grim Batol Throngus .. Nach dem ersten Boss mußten tank und 1 DD ausgetauscht werden weil der Boss anscheinend nicht droppte was sie wollten und ohne Wipe und erst recht wortlos die GRP leavten. Unser Retri Pala speccte um und Tankte und wir kriegten als ersatz 2 Mages. Der Pala sagte vorher er hat den noch nicht getankt machte seine sache nicht schlecht aber träumte beim Kolben .. ok wipe.Als nächstes sehe ich ein Fenster aussachlusswahl Pala Grund noob. Ich klicke nein trotzdem gekickt.Wir bekommen einen neune Tank und los ging es.Throngus machte sein Phalax alle .. naja fast alle standen hinter dem boss bei Feuerstrahl nur die 2 mages nicht .. und wenn sie mal hinter den Boss gingen stellten sie sich direkt in den Steinhagel. Ok ich irgendwann 92 k mana verbraten an die 2 mages und oom .. wipe. Auf meinem hinweis doch bittte sich auch mal hinter den Boss zu stellen und nicht in den Steinhagel weil ich es nicht auf dauer gegengeheilt bekomme kriegte ich zu hören : Schaffen andere doch auch. 2. Try selbe bild selber wipe. Nach erneutem hinweisen schafften unsere mages es doch nach den ersten 3-4 ticks er flamme hinter den boss zu kommen. Dann erlaubte ich mir mal einen fehler ... Boss wechselt waffe tank Streitkolben .. tank pennt .. ich mache glaubenssprung auf tank nachdem er den ersten hit schon gefressen hatte. Dummerweise stürmete genau in dem momen throngus mich an und hat mich aufgespießt ... klar tank stand hier und nächster schlag traf tank .. tank tot wipe ... Ladebildschirm ich og aus grp gewählt ... 

Normal wre es am besten das man max 1 Verfahren maximal starten darf pro woche (weil ich will nicht ausschließen habe selbst auch schon gestartet weil wenn man 27 mal erklärt und beim 28 mal immer noch das gegenteil passiert , ist meine Geduld auch zu ende) und dann ist ende mit wahl. Ich habe schon Halle des Ursprungs erlebt wo so ziemlich bei jedem boss bis auf meine wenigkeit und ein schamie aus meiner gilde die grp jedes mal neu war oder 1 boss 3 tanks gesehen hat weil wieder 1 meinte der ist nicht gut genug.


----------



## Shaila (22. Januar 2011)

Es gibt keine grundlosen Rauswürfe, denn der jenige der das Auswahlverfahren startet wird definitiv einen Grund haben. Zu schlechte Ausrüstung ist rein theoretisch gesehen ein Grund. Es hängt vom Betrachter ab. Nein, ich würde nicht wegen der Ausrüstung ein Auswahlverfahren starten.


----------



## Gargamos (22. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich b.z.w. kennt ihr den Text? Er ist von MMO Champ und schon etwas älter aber dennoch interessant.
> 
> Wählen Sie andere nicht willkürlich heraus!
> 
> ...



Ich nutze in fast jeder Ini die Ausschlusswahl, seit es sie gibt, ich habe drop glück ohne Ende, bekomme instant invites als Tank, DD wartezeiten scheinen auch normal. Kann das nicht glauben . MfG

PS: ich spiele tank, heiler und auch DD


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (22. Januar 2011)

noepeen schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder n typischer Kommentar von Spielern die, sobald ihre Klasse anspruchsvoll wird, sofort auf was anderes rerollen.
> Am Anfang von Cataclysm, zu welchem Zeitpunkt Heros ja NOCH schwerer waren, als im Moment, sind die Grupen auch durch die Instanzen gekommen und haben nicht sofort aufgehört Heiler zu spielen. Ich bin froh, dass es noch Spiler gibt, die sich an das neue SPielgefühl gewöhnen können und sich mit schweren Situationen auseinandersetzen. Ist halt noicht mehr WotLK, durchrennen, runterbomben und Marken einsacken. Dann benutzt man halt CC und Manapots am Anfang, wenn man als Heiler kein Uberleet-Gear hat. Ich versteh nicht wwarum alle rumheulen es wäre so schwer gewesen am Anfang. Natürlich wars anstrengend, aber doch nicht unlösbar. Und forder halt deine Grp-Member auf defensive CDs auch als DDs zu zünden.



absolutes /sign. Nur weil es schwerer wird zu heilen/ tanken muss man doch nicht gleich aufhören. Ist eben nur anspruchsvoller, was mir persönlich als Tank auch dann viel mehr Spaß macht wie früher. Das Heilen werde ich sicher auch austesten wenn ich irgendwann die Zeit dazu habe.

BTT:
dann hast du echt übelstes Pech gehabt. Ich spiele ja wenn möglich immer mit möglichst vielen Gildenmembern die Heros, aber ab und an bin ich ja dann doch alleine, aber ich habe immer verständnis für jemanden der schlechtes eq hat, denn dazu sind wir ja drin -> um eq zu bekommen. Und wenn jemand einen Boss nicht kennt.... na und? Dann gibt es eine Erklärung dazu und dann gehts los. Selbst wipes sind kein Problem... passiert eben mal...

Ich habe aber schon bei anderen MMO's die Community betrachten können und muss sagen das WoW die schlechteste hat... leider Gottes. Aber hey, es ist nun mal das größte MMO und wo sammelt sich der meiste Dreck? Bei dem Größten


----------



## Izara (22. Januar 2011)

"grundlose" Rauswürfe sind sowieso immer subjektiv gesehen "grundlos". Wie hier schon gesagt wurde: derjenige, der das Auswahlverfahren startet, hat in seinen Augen einen Grund (mag es aus deiner, meiner oder jemand anderes Sicht auch kein guter Grund sein).

Ich für meinen Teil vote nur Leute raus, die mind. 5 min offline sind, denn wenn ich mal einen DC habe, dann kanns schon mal passieren, dass sich mein Rechner aufhängt. Also gebe ich denen auch die Chance, ihren Rechner evtl neu zu starten ^^ Ansonsten habe ich bisher noch nie jemanden rausgewählt und auch nie eine Auswahl mit "ja" bestätigt, wenn jemand einen Fehler gemacht hat, schlecht gelaunt war oder andere beleidigt hat. Ja, selbst dann nicht. Ich bin dann so frei und mach mir 30 schöne Questminuten, nachdem ich die Ini freiwillig selbst verlasse, sobald einer meint, einen auf asozial machen zu müssen. Denn es ist - wie für so manchen von euch auch - immernoch ein Spiel und man will Spaß haben und entspannen, wenn man sich einloggt. Auf Geflame, Beleidigungen und unnötig lange Instanzbesuche (3,5 h in der Grube von Saron mit grünem Tankequip und satten 380 g Reppkosten war bisher mein Rekord XD ) kann ich mittlerweile getrost verzichten. 

Ich sehe den Dungeonfinder als Möglichkeit für Leute, die keine Freunde, Bekannte oder Gilde in WoW haben, eine Instanz von innen zu sehen bzw. zu meistern. Mehr ist es nicht. Wer was anderes möchte, sollte auf seine Friendslist zurückgreifen, sofern er eine hat..


----------



## iShock (22. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Gekicke hin oder her ....
> 
> Was mich bei den ganzen Topics nur wundert.
> Ständig hört man nur, daß Tanks (können Aggro nicht halten) oder Heiler (zu blöd zum Heilen) gekickt werden.
> ...



So äußer ich mich auch mal dazu =)

Ich gehe eig. fast nur noch mit der Gilde in Heros ist lustiger und mit TS gibs auch mehr zu lachen nebenbei.
Nun ja letztes mal fanden sich nur 3 (Tank, Heal und ich als DD). Also Rnd angemeldet -> Hallen des Ursprungs
als RND - DD hatten wir einen DK und einen Hexer

Heiler war Dudu und Tank war Krieger -> ergo hätten wir mit furcht + Eisfalle 2 CC gehabt

Prob 1 -> Hexer hat Furcht nicht geglypht so viel das bei den meisten grps schonmal aus.
Prob 2 -> Der Hexer fuhr unterirdisch Schaden (Overall knapp 4k / beim boss 4.5k, wenn er denn nicht im erstbesten AoE stehen geblieben wäre)
Prob 3 -> Klassenverständnis z.B. er setzt Seelenstein auf sich selbst (auch nachdem er schon darauf angesprochen wurde wieso er ihn nicht auf den Heal setzt) und dann nachdem er wie gesagt im 1. besten AoE stirbt nutzt er ihn nicht

Unserer Gruppe und auch dem DK war das irgendwann zu viel und nach dem 3ten Wipe am 3ten Boss oder so wurde er gekickt. Es kam ein Mage dazu und die restliche Instanz war in 30 min getan.


Normalerweise kick ich Leute nicht gern aus der Gruppe. Manche sind halt nicht so gut/ haben nicht die Zeit sich die beste Rota/sockelung/Skillung etc. zu errechnen/rauszusuchen.
Aber bei solchen Leuten, wo es erscheint sie wären grad bei Ebay erworben wurden hörts die Geduld dann irgendwann auch auf.


Stammgrps sind meist das einzige was dagegen hilft. Oder man versucht halt zu kommunizieren, was aber in den meisten Grps nur selten erfolg bringt.


----------



## Mirastor (22. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich b.z.w. kennt ihr den Text? Er ist von MMO Champ und schon etwas älter aber dennoch interessant.
> 
> Wählen Sie andere nicht willkürlich heraus!
> Die Wahl ist zwar anonym (niemand in der Gruppe weiß, dass Sie die Ausschlusswahl gestartet haben),
> ...



Also für den Dungeonfinder wäre mir das noch nicht bekannt, für GM Wartezeiten gibt es sowas aber. Was bei mir klasserweise dazu führt, dass mein längstes, offenes Ticket stolze 28 Minuten gebraucht hat um beantwortet zu werden, das schnellste 4 Minuten..... die restlichen waren so um 8-15 Minuten 

BTT:
Das Rauswerfen aus Inis ist zu einem großen Teil leider auch Reflex.... "Oh, da geht eine Meldung auf, klicken wir auf JA" oder "Super, der der gekickt wird, würde mir eh nur Gear streitig machen, da mach ich mit"
Gibt aber auch oft so tolle Begründungen für nen Rauswurf wie "purrr" oder "Scheiße im Kopf" oder "spielt DK"

Daher geh ich so ziemlich immer nur mit Gildengruppe, besonders da wir bestrebt sind das EP Cap jeden Tag vollzubringen, also 3 Fliegen mit einer Klappe (Gilden EP, Gear für Raid und keine Idioten).
Das würde ich dem TE übrigens auch empfehlen, weniger Randoms, mehr Gildenleute.


----------



## Schlamm (23. Januar 2011)

Trotz des erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrades sind viele immer noch ziemlich gnadenlos, wenn jemand einen Fehler macht. Und solange es dafür keine Konsequenten gibt, wird das auch so weiter gehen. 

Also Blizz: Need Epixx und Konsequenten xP


----------



## inselberg (23. Januar 2011)

natürlich fühlt sich jeder ungerecht behandelt wenn er aus der gruppe fliegt, das liegt nun mal daran dass man seine "fehler" immer leichter gewichtet als die der anderen, oder einfach nicht erkennt was man falsch gemacht hat


----------



## RippedLife (23. Januar 2011)

Ich find es sehr witzig das die Healer immer die Tanks und umgekehrt beschuldigen


----------



## Sabrina1 (23. Januar 2011)

Moin,ich bin der Meinung das Spieler die Später mit WOW angefangen haben doch ihre Probleme bekommen.
Ständig wurde an der Spielmechanik und Balance herum geschraubt und jetzt sind wir wieder da wo wir zu Classic Zeiten standen.
Normalerweise müssten man die alten Klassen Guides wieder aus die Schublade laden,den die alten Weisheiten greifen doch wieder.

Heiler:Muss sehr Intelligent mit seine Heilränge umgehen.
Tanks:Muss jeden Mob in der Ini kennen (Fähigkeiten),und vor allen auch Symbole setzen.
DD:Caster max Range,Melee steht nicht vor... sondern Hintern Mob ("Joa das können selbst die Pets schon !!!") 

Das müssen viele eben wieder Lernen das ist eher das Problem.

Grüße Brina


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. Januar 2011)

@Squidd:
Wenn es dich so sehr nervt dann sei schlau und höre in dich hinein ob du es dir weiter antun willst.
Ich sage nicht, dass du aufhören sollst. Vielleicht macht dir DD oder Tank ja mehr Spaß oder du brauchst nur ne kleine Auszeit.
Vielleicht hast du auch eher Lust dir eine Gilde zu suchen die etwas sozialer eingestellt ist.

Verbürge dich nur nicht für deinen Charakter: DU MENSCH, DU BESTIMMST!


----------



## Terminsel (23. Januar 2011)

noepeen schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder n typischer Kommentar von Spielern die, sobald ihre Klasse anspruchsvoll wird, sofort auf was anderes rerollen.
> Am Anfang von Cataclysm, zu welchem Zeitpunkt Heros ja NOCH schwerer waren, als im Moment, sind die Grupen auch durch die Instanzen gekommen und haben nicht sofort aufgehört Heiler zu spielen. Ich bin froh, dass es noch Spiler gibt, die sich an das neue SPielgefühl gewöhnen können und sich mit schweren Situationen auseinandersetzen. Ist halt noicht mehr WotLK, durchrennen, runterbomben und Marken einsacken. Dann benutzt man halt CC und Manapots am Anfang, wenn man als Heiler kein Uberleet-Gear hat. Ich versteh nicht wwarum alle rumheulen es wäre so schwer gewesen am Anfang. Natürlich wars anstrengend, aber doch nicht unlösbar. Und forder halt deine Grp-Member auf defensive CDs auch als DDs zu zünden.
> Edit: Und wenn du merkst, dass DDs sich verhalten wie Tanks, oder denken, der Heiler heilt schon alles weg, dann drück du ihnen halt zuerst die Ausschlusswahl rein.



Ich glaube, du hast XRays Post nicht ganz richtig gedeutet. Er meint, dass Heiler deswegen sehr schwer geworden ist, weil in vielen Gruppen 4/5 Leuten nicht mitdenken, bzw. die EInstellung haben "Der Heiler macht das schon" und ich muss ihm teilweise Recht geben - Heilen tue ich auch nur noch in der Gilde oder in Gruppen mit Freunden, nie, nie, nie Rdms aus dem Browser - werde da schon bockig, wenn's nur ein Rdm ist. In meiner Gilde/bei meinen Freunden kenne ich wenigstens meine Pappenheimer, weiß, wer wann mal pennt und bei welchen Situationen ich verstärkt aufpassen muss.

Ich habe mich neulich einmal breitschlagen lassen, einen Rdm-Tank mitzunehmen. Das lief dann so ab: Der Tank pullte - ganz nach WotLK-Manier - immer schon die nächste Gruppe, als in der vorherigen noch ein, zwei Mobs standen. Zeit zum reggen? Fehlanzeige. Beim ersten Boss (Grim Batol Hero) tankte er den Boss mitten zwischen den Castern, damit die auch ja keine Zeit zum weglaufen haben, wenn "Blitz" kommt. Als wir dann starben, verließ er die Gruppe. Der neue Tank war nicht besser. Bei Throngus kiten, wenn der Kolben kommt? Nööö.... nach dem Wipe wies ich ihn höflich darauf hin, dass das nötig sei - 300% mehr Schaden. Sein Kommentar: "Schwachsinn!" Er ging dann zum Glück.
Der dritte Tank war aber ok.^^ Nichtsdestotrotz: Für mich als Heiler keine Rdms mehr. Ich bleibe in Rdm-Inis brav Vergelter (ist eigentlich eh mein Main Specc).


----------



## Mayestic (23. Januar 2011)

Squidd schrieb:


> Werte Community, ich fühle mich verarscht! Solches verhalten darf unter keinen Umständen toleriert werden, da jeder Spieler das Recht hat, sich in den Instanzen zu beweisen. Und diejenigen die meinen, einen anderen grundlos (ja grundlos!) auszuschließen ist echt arm.
> Mehr Respekt für die heilende Zunft und ein gewisses Maß an Solidarität anderen gegenüber, wenn ich bitten darf!




Ich verstehe ja deinen Ärger aber warum willst du denn unbedingt auf biegen und brechen mit randoms losziehn ? 
Auch einem Gelegenheitsspieler ist es möglich im /2 zu spammen das er Leute für ne rnd hc sucht. 
Wenn man in ner Gilde ist klappt es evtl besser, man kann im Vorfeld Zeiten aushandeln wann man evtl zusammen loszieht. 
Ich sehe da das Problem nicht. 

Ich als DD habe im Gegensatz zu dir halt eben das Problem das ich 45+ Minuten warten muss auf ne Einladung. 
Da überlegt man schonmal vorher ob man nicht lieber 45 Minuten im Handelschat ne Gruppe sucht oder darauf wartet iwann evtl mal in ne Horrorgruppe zu kommen die sich nachm ersten Wipe auflöst.
Mein Gott ist doch nicht sooo schwer. Cataclysm ist aus meiner Sicht einfach randomgruppenfeindlich bzw die Spieler machen es dazu. 

Keiner bei mir in der Gilde hat mehr Bock auf rnd hcs. Wir gehn abends als Gildengruppe los und machen eine oder ein paar mehr aber meistens nur wegen der 70 TPs.

Ich als DD beneide keinen Tank und keinen Heiler darum das sie nahezu Instantinvites haben. Das ist nur schneller Frust und sonst bringt es meistens nix. 
Du brauchst noch nichtmals ne komplette Gruppe, mein Gott such dir nen Tank und einen DD und meldet euch zu dritt an. Schon kann euch keiner mehr kicken weil ihr immer 3 gegen 2 seid.
Thema erledigt nehm ich mal an.


Und ansonsten. Manche Heilerklassen sind aus meiner Sicht sehr Itemlastig, ja sie haben es schwerer als andere. Aber was viel wichtiger ist. Wenn du 2 failbobs im Team hast dann kann ein Heiler deren Fehler schlichtweg nicht ausbügeln. Soviel Mana hat er eben nicht. Die ganze Gruppe muss relativ fehlerfrei durch die Instanz gleiten. Werden Fehler gemacht sterben Spieler aber nicht weil der Heiler scheisse ist und kein Mana mehr hat ( naja ok manchmal ist der Heiler schon kacke ^^ sorry, da hab ich schon lustige VZ und Sockelungen gesehn ^^) sondern weil andere zuviel Schaden fressen den sie vermeiden könnten wenn sie nicht immer aufs Damagemeter schaun würden sondern auch mal aus der Suppe unter ihren Füßen zwei Schritte zur Seite machen würden oder dem Tank nicht andauernd die aggro klauen weil sie wohl kein Omen kennen oder es ignorieren.

Wenn ich Spieler erkenne die zuviele Fehler machen lass ich sie sterben. Wir haben schon soviele Bosse in HC gelegt mit nur 3 oder 4 Spielern. Lieber die sterben lassen die ehh nix taugen und die am Leben erhalten die es drauf haben.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich b.z.w. kennt ihr den Text? Er ist von MMO Champ und schon etwas älter aber dennoch interessant.
> 
> Wählen Sie andere nicht willkürlich heraus!
> 
> ...


Ausserdem wachen am Tag mindestens neun Leute in New York in einer Eisbadewanne auf mit ner Narbe wo einst ihre Niere war, die tote Oma wird im Teppich auffm Autodach über die Grenze gebracht und in der Kanalisation leben mehr Alligatoren als Ratten.





Urban Legends sind doch was feines. Zwar Schwachsinn, aber was feines.


----------



## DonTorti (23. Januar 2011)

Wo fange ich mal an.......am Anfang^^.

Ich verstehe nicht wieso immer gesagt wird die Heiler wurden in Grund und Boden genervt.......das ist völliger Blödsinn.
Sorry, aber wenn Ihr Heiler vl mal anfangt die Lk Heilerzeiten aus euren Köpfen zu verbannen und eure Heilart umstellt, werdet ihr alle merken das es gut ist wie es jetzt ist.

Ich selber spiele einen Holy Pala und kann mit recht sagen, das ich jede Hero ohne großen mana regg überstehe......selbst wenn mal nicht am trash cc genutzt wird.
Wenn Ich aber zb GrimmBatol reinkomme und der Tank nichts markt dann kann ich immer noch STOB schreien und evtl selber mal marken und sagen pls cc nutzen.
Nur weil Ich heiler bin heist es nicht das ich nur sturr meine Knöpfchen drücken muß.

Und bitte nicht den Spruch von wegen oh ja Pala die sind eh zu hoch gesetzt und bla bla bla.......hab auch nen 80er heil Druiden und auch der schafft die Heros ohne Probs.

es gibt seit Cata als Heiler nur 3 wichtige Dinge wie ich Persönlich finde.

1.Komplett neues Klassenverständnis aufbauen.

2.Daraus ergibt sich komplett neue art zu Heilen.

3.Überlegen ob es evtl.nicht sinnvoll ist denn dd einfach umfallen zu lassen um den rest der Gruppe am leben zu halten.
  ( Beispiel: Steinerner Kern die kleinen netten Biester die am rand stehen und mit ihren netten messer ärmchen anfangen rasierklingenmaster zu spielen.....Tank geht weg und dd bleibt munter stehen. Da kann ich mir das mana sparen und denn dd einfach umfallen lassen, den entweder merkt er das er dort weggehen sollte, oder er ist Bewegungslegasteniker und macht den Fehler noch 3 mal......wobei ich das nicht glaube, weil ihm die reppkosten dann zu hoch werden ^^.

Alles in allen schümpft nicht so viel auf Random Gruppen.....die lernen Ihre Klasse auch neu spielen, genauso wie wir heiler es versuchen ^^


----------



## Blub Bekifft (23. Januar 2011)

Don das ist ein wahres Wort.  

Mehr gibt es zu dieser Sache nichts zuzufügen.


----------



## Totemwächter (23. Januar 2011)

Also momentan machen wir das ganze so, da ich meistens als tank unterwegs bin finde ich bzw unserer gruppe ein schnellen invite, sollte bei uns noch ein spieler online kommen der noch gerne mit möchte wir aber schon mitten in der hero sind, wir der dafür passende zufällige spieler einfach rausgeworfen und wir laden unseren gildi ein!
Ich bin der meinung, wer erfolgreich heros gehen will soll sich einfach eine gilde suchen und dort sich 4 weite leute zusammen suchen und dann ohne große probleme die heros machen!



DonTorti schrieb:


> Ich selber spiele einen Holy Pala und kann mit recht sagen, das ich jede Hero ohne großen mana regg überstehe......



Dazu muss ich sagen, das holy pala die momentan leichteste heiler klasse ist die es gibt!
Spiel mal ein Diszi, ein Druiden oder ein schamy ! dann weisst du auch was heilen bedeutet!
Und auf 80 sieht die welt schon ganz anders aus als auf 85!


----------



## Izara (23. Januar 2011)

Mirastor schrieb:


> Also für den Dungeonfinder wäre mir das noch nicht bekannt, für GM Wartezeiten gibt es sowas aber. Was bei mir klasserweise dazu führt, dass mein längstes, offenes Ticket stolze 28 Minuten gebraucht hat um beantwortet zu werden, das schnellste 4 Minuten..... die restlichen waren so um 8-15 Minuten
> 
> BTT:
> Das Rauswerfen aus Inis ist zu einem großen Teil leider auch Reflex.... "Oh, da geht eine Meldung auf, klicken wir auf JA" oder "Super, der der gekickt wird, würde mir eh nur Gear streitig machen, da mach ich mit"
> ...


Wie meinst du das bezogen auf GM-Tickets? O.o


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Januar 2011)

DonTorti schrieb:


> 1) Wenn Ich aber zb GrimmBatol reinkomme und der Tank nichts markt dann kann ich immer noch STOB schreien und evtl selber mal marken und sagen pls cc nutzen.
> Nur weil Ich heiler bin heist es nicht das ich nur sturr meine Knöpfchen drücken muß.
> 
> 2.Daraus ergibt sich komplett neue art zu Heilen.



Diese beiden Vorschläge ziehen sich nun gebetsmühlenartig durch die Diskussion.

1) Das mag ja ausnahmsweise funktionieren aber normalerweise läuft das so ab:

Ich sag stop, der Tank der Chattext lesen eh doof findet rennt trotzdem weiter.
Markierung meinerseits benötigen Zeit und Kooperation der Mitspieler. (CC pull, CC drinlassen, Reihenfolge beachten etc.) 
Spätestens nach meinem zweiten Versuch steh ich wieder in Orgimma oder die Gruppe ohne Tank da. 

Das jedenfalls ist meine Realität. Vllt sollte ich auf deinen Server transen


2) Welche denn zur Hölle?

- Nicht overhealen?
- so manasparend heilen wie möglich?
- Trinkets und Co. gut getimed anwerfen?
- Die Gruppe muss nicht immer 100% Leben haben
- Zur Not einen DD sterben lassen

Das ist nicht neu so hab ich in Classic und BC auch schon geheilt.
Oder gibts noch was, was ich übersehen habe?

(Lustig ist es übrigens einen DD sterben zu lassen der in der gleichen Gilde ist wie der Tank......wusch Kick.)


----------



## Firun (23. Januar 2011)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ausserdem wachen am Tag mindestens neun Leute in New York in einer Eisbadewanne auf mit ner Narbe wo einst ihre Niere war, die tote Oma wird im Teppich auffm Autodach über die Grenze gebracht und in der Kanalisation leben mehr Alligatoren als Ratten.
> Urban Legends sind doch was feines. Zwar Schwachsinn, aber was feines.



Sorry aber ich verstehe den Vergleich nicht


----------



## Terminsel (23. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Nicht overhealen?
> - so manasparend heilen wie möglich?
> - Trinkets und Co. gut getimed anwerfen?
> - Die Gruppe muss nicht immer 100% Leben haben
> - Zur Not einen DD sterben lassen



Und auch, wenn man das alles einhält, reichen 2/5 in der Gruppe, die Blödsinn machen, und schon ist es wurscht, wie ich heile. Da hat Ohrensammler durchaus Recht.


----------



## Lari (23. Januar 2011)

Maßlose Übertreibung im Eröffnungspost und alle springen direkt wieder drauf an, wie scheisse die Community ist und Randomgruppen sind.

Thema Heiler in Cataclysm:
Nicht rumheulen, besser werden. Werden Encounter/Gruppen so gespielt (von allen!) wie es vorgesehen ist, dann ist es einfach. Equip setzt noch CC vorraus? Dann sagts dem Tank. Noch nie Probleme gehabt...


----------



## Krueger (24. Januar 2011)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der TO vermutlich selber Schuld wenn er gekickt wir. Ich kenne nur den Priester als Heiler und hab, wenn ich mit DD unterwegs war schon soviele unfähige Heilig-Priester gesehen und meistens auch mit "Ja" bei der Ausschlusswahl gestimmt. Sie spammen in einem durch große Heilung und Blitzeilung, weigern sich den Brunnen zu stellen und sind folglich dann nach spätestens 30 Sekunden oom und beschweren sich, daß Blizzard ihre Klasse "kaputtgenerft" hätte. 
Wenn dann noch Beratungsresistenz dazukommt bzw. Sprüche wie: "Ey, du brauchst mir nichts zu sagen - ich spiele seit der Beta", dann bin ich sogar derjenige, der die Ausschlußwahl startet.


----------



## DonTorti (24. Januar 2011)

@totemwächter........sorry, aber wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.

Wie ich in meinen Post bereits erwähnt habe, besitze ich auch einen heiler druiden^^.
Dann zu deinen Statement, das Palas die zur Zeit leichteste Heilerklasse ist ??
Öhm das ist völliger Müll.
Sorry, aber als Pala bist du kein vollwertiger Gruppenheiler, da du nur eine wirkliche gruppenheilung hast und die sogar noch 30sec abklingzeit hat.......und die heilleistung ist bescheiden^^.
Somit hast du erstmal nen gewaltiges Defizit was Gruppen angeht.

Wie du sagt soll ich erstmal dudu Spielen.....mach ich^^.......und ehrlich gesagt ist das die einfachste Art für mich ne Hero zu Heilen 3 mal Blühendes leben aufn Tank und dauer Pflege Spamen.....durch doch sehr sehr häufigen Freizauber kann ich dann Nachwachsen reinhauen und ansonsten mal nen fixe gruppenheilung oder mal ne kleine verjüngung dazwischen.
Bisher brauchte ich nicht einmal meine Baumgestalt nutzen.
Und wenn du sagt das könnte nicht sein, dann les dir vl mal den Guide http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/blog/11/1169/ durch......als heiler extrem hilfreich^^.

Sorry, aber es gibt keine Leichteste Heilerklasse mehr und keine schwerste......jede Klasse hat seine vor und nachteile und es ist so das wir als Gamer diese zu unseren nutzen umsetzten.
Und mal ehrlich, deswegen zu sagen wir gehen keine Randoms mehr ......wenn man so weit denkt, dann wird es vl mal an der Zeit sich darüber gedanken zu machen ob man nicht auf sein eigenen Privatserver geht.....da hat man dann seine Ruhe.


----------



## qqqqq942 (24. Januar 2011)

Squidd schrieb:


> [...] sodass Heilen mehr können abverlangt.



Es geht nicht nur darum, dass sich Heiler mehr anstrengen sollen! ! !

Auch Tanks und dds sollen nicht immer im Feuer stehen bleiben u.ä. - schließlich kann man als Heiler nicht mehr alle Fehler ausbügeln wie zu Lk-Zeiten...

-Bin selber Healdudu - hab mich bisher noch nicht als Heiler in Heros gewagt - und werde das so schnell wohl auch nicht.




XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Spaß mehr weil dein Erfolg von anderen abhängt und du selbst daran nichts ändern kannst.




Das ist gut so! - Mal ganz nebenbei WoW ist immernoch ein Gruppenspiel...



Herz schrieb:


> Wenn man in eine 4er Gildengrp gerät ist das schon blöd und nervig.



Ich hab damit bisher bessere Erfahrungen als mit einer normalen rnd grp gemacht...


----------



## *Tobi23* (24. Januar 2011)

Ich muss Totemwächter zustimmen.

Der Holy Pala ist momentan sehr stark unterwegs und man kann die Gruppe super hochheilen! und der Manareg ist ein gutes Stück besser als bei andren Klassen.

Holy Pala macht endlich wieder Spaß..auf 80 war es ja nur ein wenig gespamme..

Grüße


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Januar 2011)

DonTorti schrieb:


> Wo fange ich mal an.......am Anfang^^.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht wieso immer gesagt wird die Heiler wurden in Grund und Boden genervt.......das ist völliger Blödsinn.
> Sorry, aber wenn Ihr Heiler vl mal anfangt die Lk Heilerzeiten aus euren Köpfen zu verbannen und eure Heilart umstellt, werdet ihr alle merken das es gut ist wie es jetzt ist.
> ...



Wenn ich tanke und der Heiler schreit "STOB", würde ich als erstes fragen, für was die Abkürzung "STOB" steht.
Das würde allerdings genauso sein Ziel erfüllen, wie ein "STOP".
Von daher, Daumen hoch.


----------



## ufzu (24. Januar 2011)

Achja,LEIDER musste ich so eine Situation auch mehrmals mitmachen !

Ich wurde gekickt weil: Tank--->sehr viel Schaden bekommen--->viel gegengeheilt--->Mana fast leer--->nach jedem trash reggen--->Kick  (dazu ein Spruch von nem Tank der kein CC nutzen wollte "sind doch leichte Gruppen" ! Für ihn vielleicht,aber nicht für mich der alles gegenheilen muss)

Wenn man an einem Boss scheitert wird erstmal Wahllos gekickt anstatt nach einer Lösung zu suchen,was Gildenintern geschieht,denn jeder will durch ne Ini und selbst wenn man ne halbe Stunde überlegt und Testet,irgentwann liegt der Boss.

Ich war auch schon in einer Ini (Grim Batol) wo 4 Tanks drauf gegangen sind,die ersten beiden wollten kein CC nutzen,von da stammt auch der obere Satz,der nächste nutzte CC aber als ich Ihn einmal sterben lassen musste weils nicht anders ging bei nem Boss,der aber trotzdem noch lag,ging er aus der Gruppe und der 4. und letzte Tank zog mit uns bis ans Ende !

Heiler ist in Cata ein unangenehmer und undankbarer specc und wie der TE schon sagte,es sucht nicht jeder die Schuld bei sich,sondern bei anderen !
Auch die Heilleistung ist nicht mehr die,die sie mal war,es geht aber auch kaum einen in den Kopf,das die Heiler immer noch die Heilleistung von WotLK haben,also verständniss gleich 0 !

Ich hab auch schon den Heiler an den Nagel hängen wollen weil mir das einfach unverständlich ist was da abgezogen wird,man kann sich ja noch nicht mal erklären woran das liegt,oder das mal die Gruppe anders agieren soll oder sonstwas,aber nööööö,der Heiler is ja immer schuld !

Es wäre nicht schlecht,wenns was geben würde womit man einen Heiler beurteilen und er somit nicht mehr aus der Gruppe gekickt werden kann !
Da sollte Blizz was dran ändern,ansonsten wird es immer weniger Heiler geben denn wer will sich das noch freiwillig antun.....

Achja und Markierungen setzen ist nicht immer Tank aufgabe,wenn jeder DD sein Zeil selber markiert,dann spart das auch zeit,leider kann nicht jeder soweit denken,denn wie schon zu WotLK haben manche DD´s nicht genug Int um soweit zu denken und wir dachten immer das die Tanks das ein oder andere pünktchen Int nicht schaden könnte,dabei sinds die DD´s die wie Dummköpfe auf ein Zeil einprügeln !


MfG


----------



## Schlamm (24. Januar 2011)

Krueger schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der TO vermutlich selber Schuld wenn er gekickt wir. Ich kenne nur den Priester als Heiler und hab, wenn ich mit DD unterwegs war schon soviele unfähige Heilig-Priester gesehen und meistens auch mit "Ja" bei der Ausschlusswahl gestimmt. Sie spammen in einem durch große Heilung und Blitzeilung, weigern sich den Brunnen zu stellen und sind folglich dann nach spätestens 30 Sekunden oom und beschweren sich, daß Blizzard ihre Klasse "kaputtgenerft" hätte.
> Wenn dann noch Beratungsresistenz dazukommt bzw. Sprüche wie: "Ey, du brauchst mir nichts zu sagen - ich spiele seit der Beta", dann bin ich sogar derjenige, der die Ausschlußwahl startet.



Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Man kann auch als Heiler Heros nicht geheilt bekommen, und dennoch seine Klasse spielen können. Es hängt jetzt (wie schon mehrfach erwähnt) auch an DDs und Tanks).

Aber das mit der Beta, das ist schon echt komisch. So oft wie man das hier im Forum oder im Spiel aufs Butterbrot geschmiert bekommt, möchte man meinen die Beta war schon von 10 Millionen Spieler bevölkert...


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Januar 2011)

Na, ich beneide die Heiler zur Zeit auch nicht, meine Heiligpriesterinist momentan noch 
nicht auf dem Equipstand heroische Instanzen heilen zu können und geht brav die nh abfarmen.
Aber wenn ich manchmal im TS höre, wie sich der/die Heiler/in abquält und zBsp. bei Baron Ashbury in BSF alle Register ziehen muss, um die Grp ab 20% zu heilen, dann möchte ich nicht in seiner Haut stecken.
Auf der anderen Seite ist dies evtl. sogar interessanter als stur Schaden zu fahren und mal hier oder da zu unterbrechen.


----------



## Russelkurt (24. Januar 2011)

Ich geb zu, ich hab nur den Post vom TE gelesen, aber ich will trotzdem meinen Senf dazu geben:

Selbst in einer Gildengruppe scheitern wir in manchen Instanzen immer am selben Boss. Der Grund ist entwender mangelndes Heilermana oder ein falscher Schritt vom Tank, ein toter Mob der ins CC gehört, und so weiter... Und keiner wirft dem Heiler etwas vor, sondern es wird zuerst versucht, dass die DD den Schaden auf sich minimieren. In Random-HC bin ich oft gewiped. Und nie hat einer den Heiler gekickt, weil es in der Regel an den DD lag, die einen Mob, der explodiert nicht gelegt haben, in der Bodengrütze drinstanden oder das Spalten vom Boss abbekommen haben. Abgesehen davon findet man schneller einen neuen Tank in unserem Realmpool als einen Heiler, und ich kanns nachvollziehen. 

Alle schimpfen auf die Heiler, entweder, weil die die Gruppe nicht obenhalten konnten oder, weil sie mit den Änderungen an ihren Klassen nicht zufrieden sind. Dabei sind es doch die Heiler die alles am Laufen halten, aber nur, wenn alle mitziehen.


----------



## Azaron_ (24. Januar 2011)

Ich hab zwar in Cata noch nicht geheilt aber ich seh meist an den HP Balken der Gruppenmitglieder und dem Manabalken des heilers(außer bei Palas) das es schon schwerer geworden ist mit seinem Mana klar zu kommen.

Aber viele Heiler stellen sich auch nicht um und Heilen so wie in WotLK wo man einfach viel zu viel Mana hatte und das bisschen was man verbraucht schon in wenigen sec. auf 100% regeneriert hatte.

Kommunikation in schlechter Equipten Gruppen ist ein muss, ich hatte letztens erst eine Gruppe die noch nicht in Stonecore war und die haben immer ganz genau gefragt wie der Boss geht und was man zu beachten hat. Fazit: Kein Wipe(außer einmal bei Trash ganz am Anfang), ok bei Ozruk war nur ich und der Heiler über aber das geht ja noch 

Wenn ich mir so ogog Gruppen anschau die beim ersten Boss nichtmal die Kristalle bomben investier ich lieber 1-2min mehr in Bosserklärungen als in dauerwipes und leaves.

Als heiler würd ich nach ner Zeit aufhörn DDs zu heilen die sich einfach weigern aus irgendwelche Flammen zu gehen etc.

Also ihr Heiler da draußen gebt nicht auf und heilt zur Not nur den Tank, da eigentlich kein Heroic Boss ein Enrage hat, sogar der Ozruk hat nach ner Zeit nachgelassen


----------



## Æxodus (24. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich verstehe den Vergleich nicht




Das ist ganz einfach Firun. Sein Sakarsmus gegenüber deinem Zitat vom MMO bedeutet nichts anders, als dass was du da gepostet hast, totaler Schwachsinn ist. Wo ist der Beweise für, schreiben kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Im Gegenzug dazu kann man auch keine Beweis dafür erbringen, dass es nicht stimmen sollte. Der glaubts der andere nicht.

Mfg


----------



## Qwalle (24. Januar 2011)

Zu "Gildengruppen":
Es gibt solche und solche

Fall 1)
Wohl bedachte (reine) Gildengruppe:
guter Heiler, erfahrener Tank und DDs
CC ist genug vorhanden

-> Wipefrei

Fall 2)
"Lass schnell mal HC daily machen"-Gilden-Gruppe
Pala-Tank
Pala-Heal
Furor-Krieger
2 DKs

-> Wipefrei, da 4/5 größtenteils raidequipt
-> Jeder kennt die Situation und holt das Maximum aus dem bischen CC und pumpt nur Schaden (der dem Gear entsprechend übermäßig hoch ist)

Fall 3)
"Mix" aus Gilde und befreundeter Gilde
Tank - gut
Heiler (Raidheal) - gut
Hexer
DK
Furor-Krieger

Problem:
Jeder weiss, dass es schwer wird
Furor-Krieger wirbelt in die CCten Mobs -> Wipe
das passiert 5 Mal
Er wird darauf hingewiesen, ist aber Beratungsresistent
--> Folge: Abbruch, da langsam die Zeit zu eng wird


Was will ich damit sagen ?
--> CC muss nicht immer alles sein (wenn alles wissen, was sie tun ... was allerdings nur selten der Fall ist)

Es sind nicht die Heiler, die versagen, wenn eine Gruppe wiped.
Es sind ALLE.

Mal ist es der Tank, der Reg-Pausen nicht mag
Mal ist es der Heiler, der mit minimalem Aufwand denkt, er könne durch die Ini gezogen werden
Mal sind es die DDs, die einfach nur "schnell mal durchrennen" wollen

Alle müssen auf das gemeinsame Ziel "Ini clear und möglichst dabei nicht verrecken" hin arbeiten.
Wer einen Fehler macht, der muss auch Kritik abkönnen (sofern sie konstruktiv ist... ich weiss, ist in rndm Gruppen selten der Fall..)
Alle müssen wissen, was zu tun ist - und wenn sie es nicht wissen, dann fragen

Spielt mehr mit einander und weniger für euch selbst.
Helft euch gegenseitig mehr und seid offen für "Kritik" und Verbesserungsvorschläge.
Lernt daraus !


Wenn alle Spieler das einmal berücksichtigen würden, dann wären die Wartezeiten im Browser auch nicht mehr so lang, weil das "Hemmnis" Dungeonbrowser nicht mehr so groß wäre 


So far ...
Azu


----------



## Ukmâsmú (24. Januar 2011)

inzwischen wird bei uns in gildengruppen nix mehr cct und einfach alles weggehauen und es geht wieder genau so wie zu wotlk. 




aber mit rnd acht ich slebst noch drauf, vorallem weil dk tank noch net soo über ist.

zurück zum TE:

es ist einfach so, da zähl ich mcih au selbst dazu, leute die ihren job nicht machen ich mit wonne rausvote, und das sind dds die lausigen schaden machen ( auch eq abhängig) oder heiler die das net richtig können. einfach jeder der seinen job net richtig zu machen weiß, auch leute die sich mit den nicht wirklcih anspruchsvollen bosstaktiken nicht auskennen. 

es ist einfach einfachher schon gleich schund auszusortieren als rumzuwipen. das war nicht so bös gemeint wie es sich vllt anhöhrt, am anfang hab ich mir auch mühe gegeben mit erklären targets setzten cc usw. aber inzwischen sind einige wieder auf dem gogogogo trip und gimpen einfach nur rum. zum glück kann man kicken. mich stört allerdings die einschränkung beim leute kicken, weil so viel kicken wie ich am liebsten würde geht nicht. das ist das problem bei rnd dungeons. vor dem system haste deine leute so aussuchen müssen und kanntest die meisten acuh vom server her oder der gilde in der sie spielen. in einer pro gilde sind eher seltener naps die es nicht können wie in einer noname gilde mit leuten deren characktere so heißen wie das nachmittagsprogramm auf RTL2 oder schwedische Möbel.

Wer leistung bringt und trotzdem gekcikt wird, wie du behauptest, kann sein, das es um items geht die jemand haben will und du das vllt acuh brauchen könntest und man im falle eines drop nix riskieren möchte


----------



## Qwalle (24. Januar 2011)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> in einer pro gilde sind eher seltener naps die es nicht können wie in einer noname gilde mit leuten deren characktere so heißen wie das nachmittagsprogramm auf RTL2 oder schwedische Möbel.



hahahaha 
MADE MY DAY !!!


----------



## Grobolus (24. Januar 2011)

Grundlose Rauswürfe gibt es sicherlich nicht wirklich, da ja den Spieler irgendetwas dazu bewegen muss.

Equip:
Es gibt mal wieder Spieler, die meinen als Heal braucht man 345+Equip um ne Hero zu heilen, habe schon von einigen Tanks gehört, welche sich das Equip des Heilers bei ini-start ansehen und wenn es nicht "Herisch" ist die Grp wieder verlassen, um sich CC zu sparen usw., und 15 min später wieder nen Instant invite zu erhalten.

Skill:
Hier ist meist der Streitfall, liegt es am Skill des Heilers oder der Grp, das gestorben wird. Das DDs Schaden vermeiden müssen ist mal eine Grundvorausstetzung seit Cata, aber wenn der Heiler diese dann falsch hochheilt und nach 20 sek. oom dasteht, hat er auch etwas falsch gemacht. Ich handhabe es meist so
- 1. Healziel der Tank bis 75 %
- 2. Healziel ich bis 75 %
- DD bekommt leichten schaden -> Hot
- Grp bekommt unvermeidbaren schaden -> Hochheilen
- DD bekommt "DummDumm-Schaden" Hot und wenn alles andere passt auch mal nen Heal, wenn er stirbt, selbst Schuld
Die meisten Spieler sehen es, wenn jemand Failt und dadurch stirbt (voids etc.), man wird seltenst als Heiler dann gekickt, dann mist meist dieser Spieler dran. Am besten am anfang weniger heilen, zum schluss des kampfes mehr, stirbt er gleich am anfang, fällt das "talent" dieses Spieler mehr auf.

Persönliches:
Leider auch schon 2 x selbst gekickt worden. Einmal z.B. nach einwandfreien Run VortexGipfel kurz vor Endboss. Der Rest der Grp war Gildenintern, ich vermute mal, hier kam ein Heiler der Gilde ins Spiel, der erst on gekommen ist und ich wurde somit "ausgetauscht". Kommentar kamm keiner, nur ein Kick. Sowas halte ich persönlich für eine Charakterschwäche der Gilde. Bin selbst Gildenmeister, sollte soetwas bei uns vorkommen, gäbe es für diese Leute einen GildenKick. 

Es gäbe doch so viele einfache Möglichkeiten, Leute zu bewerten, da sollte Blizz wirklich mal was machen.


----------



## Gnorfal (24. Januar 2011)

Squidd schrieb:


> Werte Community, ich fühle mich verarscht! Solches verhalten darf unter keinen Umständen toleriert werden, da jeder Spieler das Recht hat, sich in den Instanzen zu beweisen. Und diejenigen die meinen, einen anderen grundlos (ja grundlos!) auszuschließen ist echt arm.



Jap. Die Heiler Helden mit ihren 74k Mana und dem schönen Grünzeug an, die Heilung auch nur als sec-spec haben...wir geben Ihnen Chancen sich zu beweisen....

1. Boss, 3 Wipes, weils Mana nicht reicht. Macht 2 Chancen. Mehr sind auch nicht notwendig, zu erkennen, dass das so nicht klappen wird.
Rausvote.

Und das nennt dann der rausgeworfene "Grundlos"....
Btw: Spiele selbst nen Druid Heal und bin noch nie rausgeflogen und ich hatte auch so manche Wipes. Allerdings nie mehr als 1 Chance nötig...

Zukünftige Rauswürfe vermeiden? (kleiner Tip)

1. DRÜCK die RICHTIGEN Knöpfe (die 3 oder 4, die man maximal braucht um ne Klasse spielen zu können)


----------



## Tomratz (24. Januar 2011)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> *sollte bei uns noch ein spieler online kommen der noch gerne mit möchte wir aber schon mitten in der hero sind, wir der dafür passende zufällige spieler einfach rausgeworfen und wir laden unseren gildi ein!
> *



Du bist mein absoluter Held  

Ein Verhalten, wie du und deine Gildenkollegen es an den Tag legen, sollte mit einem Permabann belegt werden.

Das ist ja wohl so ziemlich das niederträchtigste was man machen kann, solange man nicht genug eigene Leute
zusammen kriegt, sind Randomleute gut genug, sobald dann die Gildies online sind kann man diese "Neger"
ja kicken.

Ich hoffe, dass ich nie mit solchen Leuten wie dir und deinen Gildenkollegen zusammen in ne Ini komme.


BTT: Rausgeworfen wurde ich nur einmal in WotlK als ich mit einer Gruppe losgezogen bin, die aus einer Gilde kamen.
Ein DD ist aus eigener Blödheit gestorben und hat mich anschliessend gefragt ob ich als Heiler nur Guffeldamage
fahren könne (ich hab holy nova gespamt, weil das für die Mobgruppe normalerweise völlig ausgereicht hat, konnt 
ich denn wissen, dass der sich mitten in den Atem von nem Drachen stellt?). Auf meine Frage, ob er ausser stur
draufhauen auch mal auf Void oder Aggro achten kann, kriegte ich den wortlosen Kick. Zwei Minuten später hatt
ich wieder ne Einladung.

Was ich leider viel öfter erleben muss, sind (wie schon von vielen Vorpostern erwähnt) Gruppen, die einfach noch
nicht begriffen haben, dass wir Heiler nicht mehr alles mal so schnell wegheilen können.

Wenn dann so Beiträge kommen wie "dann lernt mal, anders zu heilen als in WotlK", könnt ich schon wieder anfangen
zu kotzen.

Ich habe meine Heilung seit Cata komplett umgestellt, nutze Chakra, Heilung CD's und was alles dazugehört.
Trotzdem verrecken mir immer wieder Gruppen, weil sie zu blöd sind aus voidzones rauszulaufen, weil die 
DD *vor* dem Boss stehenbleiben statt hinter ihn zu gehen, weil Tanks zu faul sind (oder sich für zu IMBA halten), 
zu marken usw. usw.

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen mehr Gruppen freiwillig verlassen als ich Gruppen hatte, mit denen ich mehr als
einen Boss gemacht habe.


----------



## Zeromox (24. Januar 2011)

Also ich hatte das auch schon des öfteren oder das ein Kumpel von mir gekickt wurde und dann kam auf einmal einer von denen Ihrer Gilde nach!

Aber ich habe erst vor kurzem mit einem GM gesprochen und der sagte mir das es einen Zähler gibt irgend wie, das heisst jemand der sehr oft einen Vote startet fällt auf und kann dann nur noch wenige bis gar keine Votes mehr starten.

Aber es ärgert mich wenn ich mit meinem DD spiele das man 30-40 min wartet und kurz darauf gekickt wird und man wieder warten muss


----------



## Qwalle (24. Januar 2011)

Zeromox schrieb:


> Aber es ärgert mich wenn ich mit meinem DD spiele das man 30-40 min wartet und kurz darauf gekickt wird und man wieder warten muss



this.


----------



## Elektron1 (24. Januar 2011)

Also ich kicke eigentlich prinzipiell NIE! 
Wenn eine Gruppe einfach keine Aussicht auf Erfolg hat, halte ich es persönlich besser zu gehen - ein paar möglichst neutrale Worte (denn einfach leaven ist auch nicht so prickelnd) wie... " Aus meiner Sicht wird das hier nichst mehr - tortzdem danke.." und neue Gruppe suchen (ne halbe Stunde in ner Ini, um noch keinen Boss gelegt zu haben sind mir einfach zu viel -ist ja auch weiter kein Weltuntergang, wenn es mit der Gruppe eben nicht läuft)
In der Regel failt die Gruppe ja auch nie wegen nur einem Spieler, der nicht so dolle spielt. 
Gute DD + Tank können nen ehr schlechten heal ab (DD´s bekommen eben kaum Schaden ab un der Tank heilt sich nebenher mit oder reduziert den Schaden mit allem was er hat^^)
Und das gleiche gilt für alle anderen Konstellationen. Krtisch sind nur low Tank + low Heal :-).

Ich halte vom Kicken leider gar nichts -es sei denn einer führt sich auf wie ne offene Hose und beleidigt andauernd andere im Chat.
Und gebt nicht gleich auf -oftmals entwickeln sich Spieler erst im Laufe der Ini (ka warum^^ - gestern erst rnd in der "verlorenen Stadt" HC -schon bei der ersten Mobgruppe denke ich mir "Wo ist der damage!!" oO- das wird heiter.. erster Boss liegt wipe frei und zweiter boss auch -aber irgendwie ehr knapp beide und ich denk mir Boss 3 wird sicher nichts -wipefrei und Endboss ebenso!)
Manchmal täuscht man sich - hehe

vg


----------



## RedShirt (24. Januar 2011)

@Elektron

Kicken ist auch "nett" ... weil derjenige keinen Deserteur-Debuff bekommt.

Ich erinnere mich an nen Magier... bei Shadowdingsda in Grim Batol .... *immer* stehngeblieben als das Add kam, *nie* Schaden drauf gemacht, *immer* nach max. 40 Sekunden Kampf verreckt.
Bin ja geduldig, aber nach 4 Trys (auch andere waren suboptimal) hab ich, nach vorherigen Bitten + Tips in jedem Try, ihm mitgeteilt, "sorry, aber das wird mit dir nichts. schau dir nochmal die taktik an und probiers später nochmal" -> kickvote passed.

Es hat manchmal einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## Kaldreth (24. Januar 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Du bist mein absoluter Held
> 
> Ein Verhalten, wie du und deine Gildenkollegen es an den Tag legen, sollte mit einem Permabann belegt werden.
> 
> ...



So ein Verhalten ist mir gestern auch unter gekommen! Ich war als Tank mit 3 Leuten aus einer Gilde in die Gruppe gekommen und hatte mich gefreut! Nach einer gewissen Zeit wurde der eine DD grundlos gekickt! Er hat super gespielt CC gesetzt und der dmg war auch ok! Als ich nach gefragt habe warum er gekickt wurde, wurde mir gesagt, dass Gildie mit will! Daraufhin hab ich Ihnen nur gesagt, dass ich hoffe, dass sie in der Gilde auch noch einen Tank haben und hab die Gruppe verlassen! Hab den anderen DD angeschrieben (war bei mir aufm Server) und wir waren nach Ablauf der 10 Minuten Dessateur wieder in einer Ini.... 

Selber gekickt hab ich schon einige! Es gibt einfach welche, die sich nicht belehren lassen und immer wieder die gleichen Fehler machen! Aber ich kicke nicht sofort versuche zu erklären etc. 

Wenn ich allerdings merke, dass jemand gar keinen Schaden macht und ich dann feststelle, dass er 6 grüne Teile an hat wird er von mir auch rausgewählt mit dem Hinweis sich doch bitte erstmal in den normalen Inis Sachen zu besorgen! Ich als Tank hätte im grünen eq keinen Mob überlebt und hab auch erst die normalen Versionen der Inis machen müssen, da sehe ich es nicht ein Jemanden "durch zu schleifen"!


----------



## Udalrich (24. Januar 2011)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Also momentan machen wir das ganze so, da ich meistens als tank unterwegs bin finde ich bzw unserer gruppe ein schnellen invite, sollte bei uns noch ein spieler online kommen der noch gerne mit möchte wir aber schon mitten in der hero sind, wir der dafür passende zufällige spieler einfach rausgeworfen und wir laden unseren gildi ein!




Das bestimmt ziemlich dumme Gesicht des nachgeladenen Gildies, als er feststellt, dass er für die Ini dann aber leider keine Gerechtigkeitspunkte bekommen hat, entschädigt ein wenig für dieses doch recht unsoziale Verhalten. ;-)


----------



## Cantharion (24. Januar 2011)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> in einer pro gilde sind eher seltener naps die es nicht können wie in einer noname gilde mit leuten deren characktere so heißen wie das nachmittagsprogramm auf RTL2 oder schwedische Möbel.



Aber häufiger Leute die aussehen als würden sie in besagtem Programm mitspielen.


----------



## Krueger (25. Januar 2011)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Man kann auch als Heiler Heros nicht geheilt bekommen, und dennoch seine Klasse spielen können. Es hängt jetzt (wie schon mehrfach erwähnt) auch an DDs und Tanks).



Kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung nicht bestätigen. Wenn es am Heiler (bzw. dessen Mana) lag, dann war es, wie gesagt, fast immer ein Heilig-Priester, der - das verriet ein Blick ins Recount - nach WotLK-Manier heilte. Aber das ist natürlich mein ganz subjektiver Eindruck.

Ich selbst hab bisher nur 2 oder 3 Inis auf heroisch geheilt (iLevel auf den Punkt 329). Und das ging eigentlich ganz gut. Umso erstaunlicher, weil unser Gilden-Tank in grenzenlosem Vertrauen auf mich komplett auf cc verzichtet.^^



> Aber das mit der Beta, das ist schon echt komisch. So oft wie man das hier im Forum oder im Spiel aufs Butterbrot geschmiert bekommt, möchte man meinen die Beta war schon von 10 Millionen Spieler bevölkert...



Jup. Aber einen Freund von mir hats ganz übel erwischt. Er hat damals keinen Platz in der Beta bekommen und konnte somit erst mit Release anfangen. Das bekam er immer von seinen Gildekollegen aufs Butterbrot geschmiert. Seitdem nimmt er wirklich JEDE verfügbare Beta von irgendwelchen MMORPGs mit, nur um sagen zu können er sei seit der Beta dabei. Im Moment spielt er gerade Rift.


----------



## Trojaan (25. Januar 2011)

Ich mag es ja gar nicht sagen...weil ich bekomm bestimmt Schläge.

Wie wäre es mit "Oldschool"...ich denke ...ist nur so eine Idee (Ghostcrawler hat es ja auch schon erwähnt)...aber nein.....das kann nicht die Lösung sein.
Es wäre zu einfach ;-)


----------



## Biebre (25. Januar 2011)

Leider habe ich nicht alles, sondern nur etwa 3/4 des Threads gelesen aber mich juckts schon in der Fingern  Ich lese aber alles, versprochen 

Ich werfe Spieler raus! Ja!
Es gibt dazu 3 Gründe:
1) Als Beispiel den 3. Boss on Stonecore hc. Wenn dort einfach ein Tank am Werke ist, der es einfach nicht hinbekommt die Fähigkeiten des Bosses zu überleben, bzw nach 5 Fähigkeiten schon fast an den Adds dahinter steht und das gut 4+ mal passiert dann gibt's n' Vote. Nach einem Mal, egal was es ist, schreibe ich meistens: Hey, hier und da auf das und das aufpassen etc. pp.. wenns dann einfach nicht besser wird gibt es einen Vote weil wer nicht lernen will der ist halt falsch in der Gruppe.
2) Es kommt ein Gildie on, sei es ein heal, tank oder dd. Als Beispiel ein DD. Ich mache als DD meine 13-23 k (23k mit cd's bei boss encountern) mit Raidgear. Ich bin es, auch wenn es arogant klingen mag, gewöhnt, dass fast alle im DMG hinter mir sind. Ist mir relativ egal, solange der DMG einigermaßen stimmt. Wenn ich dann jedoch sehe, dass konstant 6-7k gefahren wird, ist das einfach zu wenig. Da macht man in herofähigem Gear einfach mehr. Wenn das Movement widerum stimmt, ist es weniger ein Problem, aber was z.B. teilweise beim 2. Boss in Stonecore geschieht spottet jeglicher Beschreibung. => kick
3) Beleidigungen / Besserwissereien.
Ja was soll ich dazu schreiben, wenn jemand nur am "Flamen" ist und das zumeist auch noch grundlos und (was leider meistens der Fall ist) selbst keien Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat wird mir das irgendwann zu bunt. Größtenteils zeigen diese Leute auch eine extrem hohe Beratungresistent. => kick
4) Wär dann der Fall "bin mal afk" 10min weg => kick



Ich wurde bisher nie rausgeworfen. Mag sein, dass ich ein überdurchschnittlicher Spieler bin, mag sein, dass ich fast nie beim Movement faile (fast !!) und eben einen überdurchschnittlich hohen DMG fahre für random heros (was nicht wirklich schwer ist) und relativ geduldig bin. 

Aber naja, man hat nunmal so seine Gründe.

Dass viele Leute jedoch noch LK gewohnt sind, ist auch so, aber was solls. Irgendwann werden sie auch lernen, dass das Warten auf Spieler insgesamt manchmal länger dauert als, wenn man 2-3 wipes in kauf nimmt.

Abschließend würd ich gern anfüngen, dass ich generell, wenn möglich, immer mit möglich vielen gildies gehe (reine gildengruppe ftw  ) und meistens auch kein cc dabei ist. Es tritt, wie jemand oben schon bemerkte, dann einfach der Fall ein, dass gemarkt wird / AOE gemacht wird und die Gruppe einfach so effektiv gebombt wird (interrupten incl.), dass weder Heal, noch Tank, noch DD in Schwierigkeiten kommen 

PS: Ich bin DD  achja und DK also eigentlich die Klischee-Noobklasse schlechthin


----------



## Manaori (25. Januar 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]2) Es kommt ein Gildie on, sei es ein heal, tank oder dd. Als Beispiel ein DD. Ich mache als DD meine 13-23 k (23k mit cd's bei boss encountern) mit Raidgear. Ich bin es, auch wenn es arogant klingen mag, gewöhnt, dass fast alle im DMG hinter mir sind. Ist mir relativ egal, solange der DMG einigermaßen stimmt. Wenn ich dann jedoch sehe, dass konstant 6-7k gefahren wird, ist das einfach zu wenig. Da macht man in herofähigem Gear einfach mehr. Wenn das Movement widerum stimmt, ist es weniger ein Problem, aber was z.B. teilweise beim 2. Boss in Stonecore geschieht spottet jeglicher Beschreibung. => kick


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wenn ich mir die Frage erlauben darf - beim Trash oder beim Boss? [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Denn beim Trash kommt es ein wenig auf die Klasse an. Mit meiner Schattenpriesterin kanns mir auch schonmal passieren, dass ich beim Trash nicht mehr als 6 oder 7k DPS zusammenbekomme. Ist mir gestern passiert. Warum? Der Schaden war allgemein so gut, dass die Dots kaum zum ticken kamen  Das passiet, das ist auch gut so,aber dannmag ich nicht für meinen Schaden angeflamed werden. Klar, Gedankenstachel wäre eine Lösung... aber mal ehrlich, dann bin ich schneller oom als wenn ich als Holy Flashheal spamme. Gedankenstachel find ich sowieso unnötig, bis auf die Sache, dass es Dots runternimmt.... aber gut, das ist ne andre Sache [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Also bitte sag mir, dass du da von den BossDPS ausgehst  Weil wegen TrashDPS kicken,wenn die eh gut down gehen, find ich eher schlimm.[/font]


----------



## DrOwnz (25. Januar 2011)

also ich muss widersprechen... ich wurde als Heiler noch nie gekickt in Hcs, mag daran liegen das ich recht früh im hc-conten unterwegs war und die heros absolut totgefarmt habe, aber selsbt am anfang kam sowas nicht vor...


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (25. Januar 2011)

DrOwnz schrieb:


> also ich muss widersprechen... ich wurde als Heiler noch nie gekickt in Hcs, mag daran liegen das ich recht früh im hc-conten unterwegs war und die heros absolut totgefarmt habe, aber selsbt am anfang kam sowas nicht vor...



Kein Wunder, die Zeit kurz nach dem Release war auch die entspannteste Zeit im Bezug auf Instanzen die ich bisher erlebt habe. Lag wohl einfach daran, daß der Großteil der Mitspieler selbst nich so recht bescheidwusste. Und trotzdem konnte ich mit Randomgruppen am 10.12. 6 HCs clearen, darunter auch Burg Schattenfang samt Grünthal, und das ohne ihn in den Hof zu ziehen. 
Aber jetzt scheint sich bei manchen wieder der alte Trott einzuschleichen, wie er schon zum Ende von WotLk umschlich. Was, einer kennt die Instanz nich auf HC? Kickvote oder Tankleave... Was, der Boss dropt nich das gewünschte Item? Leave... OMG, der Tank bekommt Schaden und fällt tot um wenn er mal 10 Sekunden lang keine Heilung bekommt? Healleave/Tankkick... WTF, der Boss liegt nach dem 3. Try immernoch nich, obwohl immerhin einer aus der Gruppe den schonmal gelegt hat? Gruppe zerbricht...
Aber sowas ist ja zum Glück eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Bismark72 (25. Januar 2011)

Hmmm....mich hat noch nie jemand gekickt, weder als Heiler, Tank oder DD. Ist das jetzt ein Grund sich toll zu fühlen?

Kickvotes gibt's von mir nur bei längerem AFK/DC, oder bei Itemgrapscherei (DD würfelt Tank Tankitem weg z. Ansonsten wird eben erklärt und die Ini durchgespielt.

Oder - und das kommt zum Glück selten vor - bei absolut unfähiger und beratungsresistenter Spielweise einiger. Ein Tank der a la Barlow "Hmmm....ein Zeichen auf einem Frosch, das ist bestimmt ein Trick, den hau ich! Was macht denn das Schaf da? *Bämm*" das Leben schwer macht kommt leider nicht so selten vor.

99% meiner Instanzgruppen bestehen allerdings aus Gildies. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## Littletall (25. Januar 2011)

Bis bin ich noch kein Opfer von einem grundlosen Rauswurf geworden. Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich die hcs grundsätzlich mit mindestens zwei Gildies oder Freunden angehe, da wird die Ausschlusswahl nicht so schnell durchkommen.

Momentan habe ich totalen Abstand von den hcs genommen, weil bei uns auf dem Realmpool eine andere Krankheit zu herrschen scheint: Die Tank-Leaver.

In letzter Zeit leaven die Tanks wie andere ihre Unterwäsche wechseln. Vortexgipfel hc, erster Tank leavt sofort, zweiter hat einen "zufälligen" Disco -> Ausschlusswahl, dritter Tank wird von mir gebeten, doch bitte zu bleiben, die Inze hat nicht mal angefangen und es sind schon zwei abgehauen. Leavt ebenfalls...
Der vierte bleibt endlich...

Normale Inzen, Tanks leaven einfach so, meistens nach dem Boss. Haben sicher ihr Item nicht bekommen...vorgetäuschte DCs hatte ich auch schon oft genug. Das ist einfach zu verdächtig, wenn die nach dem Boss plötzlich off sind.
Eine kleine Wartefrist von 2-3 Minuten lass ich ihnen in der Regel, da ja mal der PC abgestürzt sein könnte.

Ich persönlich habe aber schon richtig Angst, Random HCs zu gehen, wenn ich hier mitlese. Ich hab mir fest vorgenommen, ein komplettes 333er Dungeon EQ zu besorgen, bevor ich random in die Heroics gehe.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2011)

Wurde schonmal aus der Gruppe geworfen, als ich in den Hallen des Ursprungs in der Halle mit den Troggs geschrieben hat "ich glaube, ich geh mal sterben", Meta gezündet habe, FeuerbrandAura, Höllenfeuer, und den Sturm der Wache gezündet habe. Alle Mobs lagen tot am Boden und kurzdarauf wurde ich entfernt. 

Irgendwer hatte mächtig Schiss bekommen (war 2 Wochen nach der Einführung von Cata) und dachte, ich wollte alle töten, dabei habe ich nur mal kurz die Gegnerhorden entsorgt.


----------



## RedShirt (25. Januar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich die hcs grundsätzlich mit mindestens zwei Gildies oder Freunden angehe...
> 
> (snip)
> 
> In letzter Zeit leaven die Tanks wie andere ihre Unterwäsche wechseln.



D.h. bei euch ist keiner bereit zu tanken bzw ihr habt keine der 4 tankfähigen Klassen in der Gilde (2nd geht ja auch), aber gleichzeitig wird sich über Tanks beschwert... hm.

Einer von euch sollte sich zum Tanken überwinden, oder ihr findet einen in der Gilde.

Daß Du keinen Kickvote bekommst, weil 3/5 aus einer Gilde sind, ist wohl *hust* normal.
Jeder der 2 randoms sieht, daß der nie durchkommt. 



Aranamun schrieb:


> Wurde schonmal aus der Gruppe geworfen, als ich in den Hallen des Ursprungs in der Halle mit den Troggs geschrieben hat "ich glaube, ich geh mal sterben"



Ich hätte Dich, wenn sonst nix wäre, evtl auch gekickt.
2 Wochen nach Cata kennt kaum einer die Inis und hat sie auf "Farmstatus".
Insofern einfach mit blödem Kommentar versehen Unfug


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich hätte Dich, wenn sonst nix wäre, evtl auch gekickt.
> 2 Wochen nach Cata kennt kaum einer die Inis und hat sie auf "Farmstatus".
> Insofern einfach mit blödem Kommentar versehen Unfug



So bin ich aber nunmal


----------



## RedShirt (25. Januar 2011)

Jetzt wärs egal.

Aber am Anfang, ohne Gear, zitternd durch die ersten HCs als Random....


----------



## Radargast (25. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mich nicht allzusehr über Kicks aufregen.

Kann nämlich sein daß da ein Bug ist und man vom System aus der Gruppe gekickt wird. Ist mir jetzt schon öfters passiert und genau dann, wenn man mit 4 Spielern von einem anderen Realm in der Gruppe ist. Einmal in den Todesminen am anfang beim Trashmob und ein anderes mal in der Tolvir Stadt beim 3. Boss.

War jedesmal mit der Gruppe im TS und die haben sich dann aufgeregt warum ich die Gruppe verlassen habe. Is schon toll weil ein reinvite is natürlich nicht mehr möglich.

Also Vosicht, nicht immer sind die Anderen schuld.


----------



## Famenio (25. Januar 2011)

Wir gehen meißt als Gildengruppe.
Manchmal sind wir aber nur mit 4 Mann unterwegs.
Dann müssen wir natürlich einen RND mitnehmen.
Solange ich mitbekomme, das diejenigen sich anstrengen und wir trotzdem wipen, 
dann schmunzel ich, sage: " Das kann passieren, also auf ein neues " und weiter gehts.

Aber wenn einer in die Gruppe kommt, 
kein "Hallo" oder "Moin" raus bekommt, 
sondern der erste Satz gleich "bekomm ich mal n SDK/SDM/MDW!"
ohne ein "bitte" oder ähnliches ist, 
dann klicke ich nur noch auf seinen Namen mit Rechtsklick und drücke auf "Ausschlusswahl".

Das ist mein Hass auf die unfreundliche Community,
welche ich somit zur Geltung bringe ...


----------



## Sir Wagi (25. Januar 2011)

Squidd schrieb:


> _(...)_ Dummerweise wurden die Heiler in Cataclysm in Grund und Boden genervt. _(...)_



Hmmm, mein Restoschamie geht voll ab ... Bin ich imba ? xD ...


----------



## Pectus (25. Januar 2011)

Sagt man Moin Moin nun schon in ganz Deutschland?
Ich komme aus Wien, und dachte die Begrüßung wird nur von Norddeutschen verwendet, allerdings vergeht keine Tages / Nachtzeit mehr in der ich die Formel nicht lese. Und ich spiele bestimmt nicht nur mit dem Norden.


----------



## Gromer (25. Januar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich b.z.w. kennt ihr den Text? Er ist von MMO Champ und schon etwas älter aber dennoch interessant.
> 
> Wählen Sie andere nicht willkürlich heraus!
> 
> ...






Du was du schreibst hat irgendwie sinn ! 

Den als ich als dd endlich in hero ins gehen konnte Cata heros wohlbemerkt , hatte ich 50 minuten warte zeit jetzt fast alle hero ins später habe ich als DD nen warte zeit von 20 minuten .. Irgendwie ist da was dran aber das ist eigendlich unfair gegenüber den anderen spielern


----------



## Soulii (25. Januar 2011)

du fliegst so oft aus heroics , dass du nicht mehr zählen kannst ?
meißtens weil du irgendwo failst ?

und da wunderst du dich nicht?

heiler wird mehr können abverlangt?
nunja das mag stimmen, du brauchst daher folgendes:

1. du must lesen können
2. du must sehen können
3. du must verstehen können

da fällt mir immer dieses tolle zitat bei ein :



> Seh' nicht nur zu - erkenne auch
> hör' nicht nur hin - verstehe auch


----------



## Howjin15 (25. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und alleine das Auffordern, die Spielweise zu ändern führt gerne ein kick nach sich, wahlweise mit oder ohne vorherige Beleidigung.




Allein andere spieler auf ihre CC fähigkeiten aufmerksam machen zu müssen zeigt schon wie "gut" alle wieder sind... 

Also ich habe mit mage begonnen heros zu machen - Langweilig ... 

danach mit tankpala nachgezogen - ders jz mein liebster char

und mim pris bisher in heros bissl als shadow gear gefarmt un gestern, wenn auch mit sehr vielen manapausen, Burg schatenfang hero durchgeheilt... also es ist alles machbar, man braucht halt nur immer ien paar anläufe. Ich gebe auch vorher gern zu, wenn ich etwas ned kann... denn besser ich werde zuvor gekickt weil ichs ned kann, als ich zieh erst den zorn aller auf mich. 

Übrigends sowas wie "Hey DD pass ma auf das du keine aggro ziehst sonst heil ich dich nemma" funktioniert nicht mehr.... nicht 1x wurde ich beleidigt mit "du bob kannst ned ma heilen/Tanken!"...

Und an ALLE: BITTE Installiert euch Omen und haltet euch dran  Wir Tanks haben nicht Instant 100k aggro


----------



## Littletall (25. Januar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> D.h. bei euch ist keiner bereit zu tanken bzw ihr habt keine der 4 tankfähigen Klassen in der Gilde (2nd geht ja auch), aber gleichzeitig wird sich über Tanks beschwert... hm.
> 
> Einer von euch sollte sich zum Tanken überwinden, oder ihr findet einen in der Gilde.



Wir sind ziemlich viele reine DD-Klassen. Bin meistens mit Magier, Schamane oder Jäger unterwegs. Ich selbst bin Heilig-Priester, alternativ Shadow, wenn wer anders heilt.

Der Tankmangel in der Gilde ist mir schon aufgefallen. Eigentlich haben wir gerade nur zwei Tanks. Dem Gildenmeister geht es gerade auf die Nerven, den kann man nicht fragen. Der andere ist zwar grundsätzlich zu haben, geht aber noch in die Schule und ist deshalb meistens nur am Wochenende anzutreffen, da er abends lernen muss.


----------



## Bighorn (25. Januar 2011)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Übrigends sowas wie "Hey DD pass ma auf das du keine aggro ziehst sonst heil ich dich nemma" funktioniert nicht mehr.... nicht 1x wurde ich beleidigt mit "du bob kannst ned ma heilen/Tanken!"...
> 
> Und an ALLE: BITTE Installiert euch Omen und haltet euch dran  Wir Tanks haben nicht Instant 100k aggro




Ich tanke selber in Heros wenn not an Tanks ist aber nur in der Gilde oder mit Freunden. Von daher kann ich sagen das der Spruch mit Aggro nicht mehr zählt. 
Wer den Tank beherscht hat Aggro und behällt sie auch.
Setzt aber voraus, das die Ziele markiert sind und das auch so eingehalten wird.

Meine Erfahrung als DD zeigt dann wieder das in rnd-Inis entweder nicht markiert wird oder vom Tank der sich aus Nordend immer noch für Imba hällt, in wirklichkeit aber knackedoof ist, die markierten Mobs in CC ignoriert und erst wieder alles einsammelt und dann Staub leckt.
Ich weise dann gerne mal im Char darauf hin das man als Tank nicht jeden CC brechen muß. Lernt derjenige nicht dazu und meint knackedoof steht mir gut. Dann müssen die anderen überlegen ob sie weiter machen. Der Tank kommt auf ignor und ich verlasse die Gruppe.


Was ich allerdings garnicht mag sind PvPler die sich mit ihrem PvP-Equip in die Heros schummeln und die 4k dps nicht zusammen bekommen.
War dann doch mal ein Grund wen zu kicken. Aber da gibts vorher ne Ansage warum der Vote läuft, soll ja draus lernen. Ob er mich dann auf seine Ignorliste nimmt ist mir dann egal.


----------



## RedShirt (25. Januar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Eigentlich haben wir gerade nur zwei Tanks.



Suboptimal, gibts keine Druiden oder Plattenträger bei euch? ... sonst müsst ihr euch die Leute zulegen.

2 Tanks die gelegentlich mal da sind, naja =)



Bighorn schrieb:


> Wer den Tank beherscht hat Aggro und behällt sie auch.
> Setzt aber voraus, das die Ziele markiert sind und das auch so eingehalten wird.



Als 329er Krieger fällt es mir schwer, 18k DDs gegenzutanken, I am sorry.
13k TPS schaffe ich anfangs, dann evtl mehr (DOTs usw).


----------



## SyntaXKilla (25. Januar 2011)

Also nachdem ich die letzte halbe Stunde den kompletten Thread gelesen habe, 
möchte ich mich auch mal (als dd ^^) zu Wort melden 

Ich bin selber auch schon oft gekickt worden -.-
Klar, mal hab ich Sch**** gebaut, kann ja mal passieren xD
aber das sowas nicht verziehen wird finde ich schade 


Gab aber oft schon Fälle wo auf einmal mein Ladebildschirm angeht und ich wieder in OG stehe und keeeeeine Ahnung habe ob ich was (wenn ja was) falsch gemacht habe o.O
Einmal habe ich dann extra einen char auf einem anderen Server erstellt um mal nachzufragen was eigentlich das Problem war?
(Charnames aus Recount ^^, weshalb ich auch den dmgg verlauf der bisherigen ini wusste)
Als Antwort kam dann meist unnützes Zeug wie "mahcs tja kein dmg!1"
Wobei ich angemerkt zwar "nur" mit 9k dps Durchschnitt (ja ich weiß, ich hab nicht das imba Equip, dps sagen nicht viel aus, ich muss mich hier nicht profilieren ) zu 90% an der Schadensspitze war. (lt. Recount)
Weiter nachhaken machte keinen Sinn, da ich dann blöd von einem Spieler der (ex-)gruppe zum nächsten weitergeleitet wurde mit "keine Ahnung, nicht gekickt frag mal X" -.-



So mein ich, klar gibt es "angebrachte" kicks...
ich zB schmeiß auch gerne mal den Tank raus, wenn er sich verhält wie ein Ars**
auch WENN sich dann die Gruppe meist auflöst weil keiner nochmal ne halbe stunde in ner halb angefangenen Ini warten will xD

Auf der anderen Seite wird auch verdammt oft "überreagiert"
War letztens beispielsweise mit einem "frischen" Heiler Grim Batol hero (damn schwere ini :-o) 
und der Heiler meinte gleich am Anfang, er ist frisch "hero-reif" und war noch nie hier im GrimBatol.

Was *prinzipiell* eigentlich kein Problem ist, denn sooo schwer und kompliziert sind die Bosse auch wieder nicht und in 2 Mins erklärt,
auch wenn ich denke, dass man sich für inis eigentlich recht schnell Wissen zusammensuchen kann und Bosstaktiken zB hier auf buffed lesen.

Ich setze das nicht voraus, im Gegenteil zu Raids!


Jedenfalls, nach dieser Aussage haben gleich 2 dd's den Raid verlassen,
die sind aber schnell ersetzt ^^
irgendwann beim Trash gabs einen wipe, worauf wieder ein dd und der Tank die Gruppe verlassen hat -.-

Keine Ahnung, was in diesem Moment für ein Wunder passiert ist (denn ich warte normalerweise bei sowas MIND.! 30 mins bis ein neuer Tank kommt oder die Gruppe löst sich auf)
jedenfalls während ich die Gruppe noch frage ob jemand vl einen Tank kennt oder wir aufhören wollen tritt ein neuer Streiter der Gruppe bei :-o

Naja, der war auch nicht gerade in Topform kann man sagen,
aber wir haben dann ca. 3 wipes und noch einen dd später die ini erfolgreich beendet und der Heiler hat seinen Hero Erfolg kassiert ^^

So gehts auch 


Aber es gibt auch meines Erachtens total unfaire und nicht angebrachte Rauswürfe,
wo ich am liebsten duch den Monitor kraxeln würde und den "ja" votern den Hals umdrehen *arg*

rnd hero -> nehm an, werde reingeporte, stell nen Tisch... jeder bedient sich,
-> Ladebildschirm OG -.-

Hab auch einmal von Gildenkollegen gehört, dass er einer rnd Gruppe beigetreten ist,
die aus 4/5 zu einer Gilde bestanden und er extern war und gleich nach Ini-port rausgevotet wurde o.O

Selbiges als zwei Kollegen (beide aus unterschiedlichen Gilden) zusammen in einer Gruppe in eine 3/5 rndhero Gruppe invited wurden
und nach Hälfte der ini einer der beiden gekickt wurde, weil man einen Gildie nachladen wollte für einen Erfolg
(aber das glaub ich nicht, denn
1. dachte ich man braucht 4/5 Stimmen zum rausvoten? Oder halt alle bis auf den Betroffenen
und 2. kann man seit dem df Leute nachladen? o.O



So, genug ausgelassen xD
Tatsache ist,
seit dem dieses DF-vote-rnd system in der Form aktiv ist, meide ich diese Funktion so gut es geht,
weil ich (grade als dd) sowieso bis 40 mins warten muss für inv
und da im /2 schneller bin und vor allem auf meinem Server nicht negativ bekannt


----------



## RedShirt (25. Januar 2011)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> 1. dachte ich man braucht 4/5 Stimmen zum rausvoten? Oder halt alle bis auf den Betroffenen
> und 2. kann man seit dem df Leute nachladen? o.O



1. 3/5 genügen

2. Klar, aber die bekommen keine Prämie dadurch, daß es ein /rnd Dungeon war (Abschlußbonus).


----------



## Îngrîmmsch Zweiklinge (25. Januar 2011)

So und nun kommen meine Ereignisse,

die schlimmsten in einer Rnd-Grp sind die selbst ernannten DD's. Wenn ich die letzten Wochen refue passieren lasse und ich überlege welche, Kackboons ich in meiner Grp hatte, kann ich nur anfangen zu lachen. Habe mittlerweile Angst einen Hunter in der grp zu bekommen, aus einem einfachen Grund.
Ich bin die Fragen leid von Huntern zu hören, die 2.9k Dps fahren, nix raffen und auf einem Immunen Boss ihren auto shot drauf knallen, adds total ignorieren und dann alles pullen was kommt und zu guter Letzt, die Frage stellen:" JAAAA, wie geht den Auto-shot aus ?" und du dir nur Denken kannst"Diese Mann ist beste Mann". Über die Retri-Palas die vollgeschwitzt vorm Monitor hocken und froh sind ihre 3k dps in einer Mobgrp zu fahren und ich bin es leid dauernd diese Ausrede anzuhören" Ja seid Cata, mache ich keinen Schaden" cO, das sind dann die Leute die denken ich drück einfach mal alle Tasten und gucke was bei raus kommt aber keinen Plan haben von einer Rota und Prio-List. Desweitern Mages die bei einem Mond/Stern Target jedes mal folgendes machen: Zauberbuch/Arkan/Seite x/ rechte Maustaste  cO. Hier bei einen Gruß an die DKs die nach jeder grp ihren dps posten und mit heulender Boe die cc'ten Mobs raus hauen, ihr seid die besten ! Jungs.

HIHO SILVER!

Jedoch machen die Healer und die Tanks in der Regel einen guten Job =)


----------



## Kickersen (25. Januar 2011)

Ich für meinen Teil versuche immer mit Gildengruppen oder Bekannten HC's zu bestreiten.

Die Gründe sind einfach:

- es gibt sehr viele Spieler die ihre Klasse nicht spielen können und zudem unbelehrbar jeden eigenen Fehler nicht akzeptieren wollen/können
- viele gehen mit einem viel zu niedrigen Ausrüstungsstand in HC's 
- viele machen sich nichtmal die Mühe sich über die Instanzen zu informieren und halten so den Spielfluss auf

Machen wir uns nichts vor, es gibt mittlerweile verdammt wenige, die sich einen gesunden Menschenverstand bewahrt haben.
Viele verlangen, das man ihnen alles auf dem Tablett serviert. Wenn man etwas erreichen möchte, muss man auch etwas dafür tun.
Ich seh nicht ein, das ich Leuten alles hinterher trage. 

Entweder sie sorgen dafür das sie gescheit ausgerüstet sind, sich über die Instanzen informiert haben und Übung mit ihrer Klasse haben 
oder ich nehm sie einfach nicht mit und meide Gruppen wo solche Spieler sich anhäufen.

Wenn jemand als Elite-Geil bezeichnet wird, der sich nur kopfgesteuerte Mitspieler wünscht, dann muss die Masse der Spieler schon sehr einfach gestrickt sein...
Bin einfach zu Müde mich mit so einem Haufen weiter über sowas zu unterhalten.

Und das gibt mir mehr zu denken als jeglicher Schwierigkeitsgrad oder jede andere Hürde, welche die Programmierer uns in den Weg legen...

Have a nice day and keep fighting!

Kickersen


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Januar 2011)

Îngrîmmsch schrieb:


> So und nun kommen meine Ereignisse,
> 
> die schlimmsten in einer Rnd-Grp sind die selbst ernannten DD's. Wenn ich die letzten Wochen refue passieren lasse und ich überlege welche, Kackboons ich in meiner Grp hatte, kann ich nur anfangen zu lachen. Habe mittlerweile Angst einen Hunter in der grp zu bekommen, aus einem einfachen Grund.
> Ich bin die Fragen leid von Huntern zu hören, die 2.9k Dps fahren, nix raffen und auf einem Immunen Boss ihren auto shot drauf knallen, adds total ignorieren und dann alles pullen was kommt und zu guter Letzt, die Frage stellen:" JAAAA, wie geht den Auto-shot aus ?" und du dir nur Denken kannst"Diese Mann ist beste Mann". Über die Retri-Palas die vollgeschwitzt vorm Monitor hocken und froh sind ihre 3k dps in einer Mobgrp zu fahren und ich bin es leid dauernd diese Ausrede anzuhören" Ja seid Cata, mache ich keinen Schaden" cO, das sind dann die Leute die denken ich drück einfach mal alle Tasten und gucke was bei raus kommt aber keinen Plan haben von einer Rota und Prio-List. Desweitern Mages die bei einem Mond/Stern Target jedes mal folgendes machen: Zauberbuch/Arkan/Seite x/ rechte Maustaste  cO. Hier bei einen Gruß an die DKs die nach jeder grp ihren dps posten und mit heulender Boe die cc'ten Mobs raus hauen, ihr seid die besten ! Jungs.
> ...



Genau, Heiler und Tanks sind die besten, wenn sie nur nicht gerade ihre Regel haben...lölerich
Ich bin für IQ-Tests, bevor man hier posten darf, bitte bitte.


----------



## Viperias (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich spiele Warri Tank/DD, in Heros eigendlich nur Tank da ca 3 sek Wartezeit.
Wenn ich das rnd - tool anschmeiße und dann in eine Grp mache ich immer vollgende Ansagen,
1.Stern CC je nach klasse die Zuteilung
2.Dreieck CC
3. Der Heiler (wie gesagt ein RND) und Ich sind Freunde wer uns verarschen will kann gleich gehen!

bissher hat das immer geholfen wobei schlechte Heiler sich meist nach 1-2 wipes eh selbst rausfiltern.
Als DD ist man in meiner grp eh nur Statist wer Scheiße baut fliegt raus. 

Gründe für den Rauswurf:

CC Brecher, CC nicht erneuert, void fail, Kennt den Boss nicht und nichts gesagt, Fehlpull beim vorlaufen, Flamen, zu dumm zum Unterbrechen, einfach nur fail, ...ect

im schnitt habe ich einen DD verschleiss von 1. dd je ini 


Ich liebe es Tank zu sein da kann man für 30 min Gott für 4 andere leute sein.


----------



## Fedaykin (25. Januar 2011)

Viperias schrieb:


> Ich liebe es Tank zu sein da kann man für 30 min Gott für 4 andere leute sein.



Schon geil, wenn man sonst nix hinbekommt.

Auch wenn es mich anwiedert diesen Flame zu verfassen, wiedert es mich noch mehr an, solche Kommentare zu lesen.


----------



## Famenio (25. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die tanks am geilsten, 
die mit PvP-Equip in eine ini gehen,
und sich dann beschweren, wenn der Heiler ins schwitzen kommt


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Januar 2011)

Viperias schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich spiele Warri Tank/DD, in Heros eigendlich nur Tank da ca 3 sek Wartezeit.
> Wenn ich das rnd - tool anschmeiße und dann in eine Grp mache ich immer vollgende Ansagen,
> ...



hihi, genau, denn nach 30min kicken sie dich ^^


----------



## greganorius (25. Januar 2011)

moim,
ich bin der meinung das heiler nicht genervt sondern anspruchsvoller gemacht wurden.
mein main ist ein holypriest und hatte, wie wohl alle frische 85er heiler ne ganze zeit arg probleme mit meinem mana auszukommen. mit besserer ausrüstung hat sich das inzwischen gelegt.
was nützt aber diese bessere ausrüstung wenn man leute in der grp hat die nicht bereit sind selber dafür zu sorgen schaden zu vermeiden? anders als beim lichking ist es bei cata eben nicht mehr möglich alles gegen zu heilen.
will damit sagen das es enorm wichtig geworden ist sich abzusprechen und man versuchen sollte die ini gemeinsam und nicht jeder für sich zu meistern^^.
zum thema rausvoten: wenn jemand nicht gerade durch sein verhalten darum bettelt rausgevotet zu werden (beleidigungen und gossensprache) kommt sowas bei mir auch nicht vor. spieler wegen geringen schaden oder weil sie keine raidtaugliche ausrüstung haben rauszuvoten winde ich persönlich nicht nett.
anders als viele der selbsternanten progamer weiß ich, das ich auch mal frisch 85 war und mir erst meine ausrüstung zusammen farmen mußte. keiner kann von sich behaupten das er das nicht mußte also sollte man auch jedem die möglichkeit geben sich auszurüsten.
gut, jeder sollte sich für heros die passende ausrüstung in nonheros holen. sollte wirklich mal ein spieler dabei sein der ausrüstungmäßig zu schlecht tankt heilt oder schaden macht kann man ihm ja bescheid sagen und ihn bitten sich doch erstmal heromäßig auszustatten. versuchen die ini mit dem zu clearen mach ich trotzdem. 
ich habe bei meinem ersten versuch auf hero (gildenintern^^) auch gemerkt das trotz itenlevel 329 meine ausrüstung als heiler nicht ausreichte und darum gbeten mich auszutauschen.
ich für meinen fall bin mit meinem holypriest sehr zufrieden. endlich ist wieder ein wenig adrenalin im spiel und nicht stunpfes spammen des besten heilzaubers^^
in diesem sinne: spielt mehr mit als gegeneinander, dann klappts auch^^


----------



## Tomratz (25. Januar 2011)

itat: Über die Retri-Palas die vollgeschwitzt vorm Monitor hocken und froh sind ihre 3k dps in einer Mobgrp zu fahren und ich bin es leid dauernd diese Ausrede anzuhören" Ja seid Cata, mache ich keinen Schaden"

Ui, da sollt ich vielleicht ja doch mal mit meinem 83er Pala in Inis gehen, 3K Schaden bringt
der sogar mit Guffelequip zusammen  

Nee, Scherz beiseite, beim Retri bin ich bestimmt zu schlecht, um als DD in Inis mitzuhalten,
der macht auch seit Cata nur noch den Bergbau und Alchitwink (Da sieht man mal, wieviel
EP man nur mit Bergbau machen kann, von 82 auf 83 1/2 nur mit Bergbau).


Mit meinem Heiler stell ich in letzter Zeit leider immer öfter fest, dass es richtig gute Random
Gruppen, sei es nonhero der Hero leider immer seltener gibt.

Sei es, dass der Tank in Lutschkingmanier durch die Ini rennt und dabei vergisst, dass sein
Heiler zum einen erstmal sein Tempo mithalten muss, zum zweiten beim laufen nur mal
Holynova und solchen Kinderkram wirken kann, zum dritten eben die Heilerei seit Cata 
etwas mehr Mana kostet.

Jetzt will ich mich nicht beschweren, mein Manaregg hat sich in den letzten Tagen durch
besseres Equip gewaltig verbessert, aber die Zeiten wo man Flashheal Inflationsmässig
spammen konnte, sind halt mal vorbei.

Neulich in Grim Batol rennt der Tank auch los und auf meine Bitte, doch mal CC zu nutzen
kam der Spruch "die sind doch eh alle halb tot". Was der liebe Tank nicht bedacht hatte,
das war die Tatsache dass wir noch bei den ersten drei Mobgruppen waren, d.h. noch 
nicht mit den Drachen bombend über die Mobs geflogen waren.

War bisher das einzige mal, dass ich während eines Kampfes die Gruppe verlassen habe,
das aber auch erst nachdem wir schon zwei Wipes hinter uns hatten und keiner bereit
war die Spielweise umzustellen (ja, ich weiss, leaven des Heilers während des Kamfes
ist extrem unsozial, aber wenn nach dem zweiten Wipe weiter fröhlich gebombt wird
und ich schon gleich am Anfang seh wie das ausgeht, sorry, nicht mit mir).

Den einzigen Kickvote, den ich in den letzten zwei Wochen unterstützt habe, war einer
mit der Begründung "OGOG", weil ein Schurke beim Endboss in Grim Batol (und auch 
vorher schon) in alter WotlK Manier rumhüpfte und Go go, ich hab noch was vor brüllte.

Das letzte was wir von ihm lasen war omg  , der nächste DD war gleich da, hatte
null Erfahrung in Grim und durfte gleich ein DD Teil mitnehmen.


----------



## FERT (26. Januar 2011)

Randomgruppen. Wenn man so liest wie manche Leute sich über diese Beschweren muss ich herzlich lachen. Ich hab zu Cata wieder angefangen zu spielen und hab fast alles über Randomgruppen gemacht. Ok, ich hab das Problem mitbekommen das man desöfteren grundlos gekickt wird. Aber generell ist mir das nur als DD passiert. (Trotz passendem Gear + Erfahrung [Achievements]). Es gibt dann noch diese Art von Menschen die behaupten mit Randoms wäre es nicht möglich diverse Heroics zu bestehen etc. aber ich muss gestehen ich hab am Anfang mit dem ein oder anderen Char relativ viele Heroics gemacht und kam mehr oder weniger zu dem Ergebnis, dass es sehr wahrscheinlich ist eine Instanz relativ wipefrei zu bestehen. Hier und da ist mal ein totaler Depp der unfähig ist, irgendwas unnötig pullt, sich nicht bewegt oder gar keine Ahnung von der "Taktik" hat. Aber der großteil geht relativ flott. 
Der Einzige Nachteil den ich hier sehe sind diese verdammen Invitezeiten. Jetzt nach fast zwei Monaten ?! Cataclysm behaupte ich einfach mal, dass diese Random-Kicks nicht mehr so häufig sein werden. Und was diese "Wer leaved, kickt wird vermerkt > wirkt sich auf die Invite-Zeiten aus"-Theorie angeht

Blackmoore EU - Horde: 
DD - 30-40 Minuten (meistens: 40)
Heal - 2-14 Minuten (meistens: 4-7)
Tank - 1-10 Sekunden (meistens: 3sek)

Als Tank verkauf ich lediglich meinen Instantinvite an DDs. Keinerlei Malus. 
Als Heal geh ich selber rein, wenn mir die Grp nicht passt leave ich, wenn mir die Spieler nicht passen eröffne ich Kick-Votes (welche meist INSTANT bestätigt werden).
Als DD leave ich wenn ich seh, dass die Grp fail ist, Leute keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse haben, oder das Setup behindert ist (keine Kicker!). 

Das mach ich so, seitdem das Dungeontool existiert und ich kann keinen Malus feststellen. Von daher geh ich aus, dass es einfach nur eine sinnlose Spekulation war.

/e/ wie ich mir nur den letzten Post auf Seite1 durchgelesen hab ;X


----------



## Nydwyn (26. Januar 2011)

Gelegenheitsspieler hin oder her.. Man hatte nun sicher schon gut einen Monat Zeit sich mit den neuen Heroics auseinander zu setzen. Anfangs mussten wir auch alles selbst erforschen und kennenlernen, also darfst du nie verlangen das du jetzt in Gruppen die das hinter sich haben mit deinen Fehlern gern gesehener Gast bist...

Und mal ganz im Ernst, heilen ist sicher anspruchsvoller, aber viele Aufgaben ausser das stupide heilen kommen dir nicht zu


----------



## Kyrador (26. Januar 2011)

Nydwyn schrieb:


> Und mal ganz im Ernst, heilen ist sicher anspruchsvoller, aber viele Aufgaben ausser das stupide heilen kommen dir nicht zu



Das hängt von deiner Gruppe ab. Vorab: ich spiele Wiederherstellungsschamane.
Ich unterbreche als Heiler auch ab und an mal einen Mob, weil die DD es nicht tun. Ebenso nutze ich mein Reinigen, was bei manchen Mobs sinnvoll ist (z.B. die Feuertypen in den Hallen des Ursprungs).
Dann zum Heilen: wer das als stupide abstempelt, hat nie nen Heiler gespielt und kann sich meinetwegen in die Ecke stellen und schämen. Du musst als Heiler schon situationsbedingt überlegen, welchen Heilzauber du nutzt.
Beispiel: erster Boss Burg Schattenfang. Ich kann natürlich nach jedem Verfaulen stupide die Gruppe hochheilen, was so gar nichts bringt, weil beim nächsten Verfaulen alles wieder weg ist. Ich kann aber auch sinnvoll heilen, d.h. die Gruppe bei 10k Leben halten (mit Ausnahme vom Tank) und wenn die Erzengelphase ansteht, dann heile ich die Gruppe hoch.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (26. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich unterbreche als Heiler auch ab und an mal einen Mob, weil die DD es nicht tun.


Kann zwar nur von mir sprechen,
aber ich als Magier unterbreche seit (glaub) 4.0.1 liebend gerne 

Früher war das als Arkanmage so, dass ich lieber meine 4er AB Stacks oben habe und viiiel dmg verliere, wenn ich (vl sogar noch den cast abbreche :-o) und unterbreche.
Dennoch hab ich bei Fähigkeiten, die zu unterbrechen waren, wenn sie wichtig sind (zB Valkyren im Argentumdingens) das auch gemacht.
Doch durch die mittlerweile skillbare Möglichkeit, Zm zu steigern, wenn man unterbricht fällt das nun weg, der dmg ist sogar höher und dem Heiler hilfts auch 

Würde mir von Blizzard mehr dieser "Anpassungen" wünschen, für alle Klassen.

Dadurch steigt die "Hilfsbereitschaft für die Gruppe" wie ich denke und unterbrechen wird für jede Klasse eine Selbstverständlichkeit
(was es eindeutig NICHT ist!)
wie oft wünsche ich mir einen kürzeren cooldown oder die Möglichkeit den Tritt vom Schurken zu aktivieren, der diesen scheinbar nichtmal in der Leise hat XD


----------



## Nydwyn (26. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das hängt von deiner Gruppe ab. Vorab: ich spiele Wiederherstellungsschamane.
> Ich unterbreche als Heiler auch ab und an mal einen Mob, weil die DD es nicht tun. Ebenso nutze ich mein Reinigen, was bei manchen Mobs sinnvoll ist (z.B. die Feuertypen in den Hallen des Ursprungs).
> Dann zum Heilen: wer das als stupide abstempelt, hat nie nen Heiler gespielt und kann sich meinetwegen in die Ecke stellen und schämen. Du musst als Heiler schon situationsbedingt überlegen, welchen Heilzauber du nutzt.
> Beispiel: erster Boss Burg Schattenfang. Ich kann natürlich nach jedem Verfaulen stupide die Gruppe hochheilen, was so gar nichts bringt, weil beim nächsten Verfaulen alles wieder weg ist. Ich kann aber auch sinnvoll heilen, d.h. die Gruppe bei 10k Leben halten (mit Ausnahme vom Tank) und wenn die Erzengelphase ansteht, dann heile ich die Gruppe hoch.



Und auch das ist stupide  Und auch nur logisch aber wenn du das als besondere Leistung ansiehst bekommst du jetzt hier von mir deinen Tadel


----------



## Phash (26. Januar 2011)

Moin

spiele restodruide und holypriest. 10 Minuten Wartezeit auf Azshara, Horde.bin noch nie gekickt worden und habe festgestellt, dass in jeder 3. Gruppe jemand drin ist, der noch nie drin war. Und dass in jeder dritten Gruppe einer drin ist, der lieber Staub als DPS frisst 

Bis jetzt habe ich 3 Instanzabbrüche erlebt - davon waren 2 in der erste Woche nach meinem lvl 85 und einer gestern. 




Durchwegs positiv. Ich mach ca. 50% der Instanzen mit dem randomdungeonfinder und kompletten Randomgruppen


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Januar 2011)

Hab gestern erst noch einen Spieler aus der Gruppe geschmissen! Es war ein Jäger und einziger Fernkampf DD. Wir waren in den Schwarzfelshölen und er ist beim ersten Boss schon gestorben, weil er nach den ketten nicht die Beine in die Hand genommen hat. Machte aber nichts, weil er eh kaum Schaden gemacht hat, die anderen dafür aber umso mehr. 

Kommen wir zum 2. Boss der Lady mit ihren Untertanen, bei denen man sich in die Strahlen stellen muss. Und als Fernkampf DD muss er da nunmal rein! Erst hat er sich geweigert nach ein bisschen Zureden hat er es dann gemacht. Nach dem 4. Versuch (ja ich bin geduldig) bei dem jedes Mal sein mob ziemlich zu Beginn raus kam hab ich ihn rausgeschmissen! Beim letzten Mal hab ich ihm noch gesagt mach keinen Schaden boabachte nur die Buffs... dann hatte ich die Schn... voll, zumal ich ihm nicht annähernd zugetraut habe die Adds beim Endboss später zu kiten!

Leider kam besagter Spieler vom gleichen Server hat mich danach angeschrieben. Nicht sehr freundlich, ich hab ihm geantwortet und ihn später auf igno gesetzt. Das reichte ihm aber wohl nicht und er hat sich bei meiner Gildenchefin (wohl nen Bekannter von nem Bekannten von meiner "Chefin") beschwert ist sogar bei uns ins TS gekommen... hat behauptet er hat nen Ticket geschrieben etc. pp.


----------



## Seleno (26. Januar 2011)

Grobolus schrieb:


> Einmal z.B. nach einwandfreien Run VortexGipfel kurz vor Endboss. Der Rest der Grp war Gildenintern, ich vermute mal, hier kam ein Heiler der Gilde ins Spiel, der erst on gekommen ist und ich wurde somit "ausgetauscht". Kommentar kamm keiner, nur ein Kick. Sowas halte ich persönlich für eine Charakterschwäche der Gilde. Bin selbst Gildenmeister, sollte soetwas bei uns vorkommen, gäbe es für diese Leute einen GildenKick.



Hab gestern ähnliches miterlebt, kam in ne Random Group, 3 aus einer Gilde, ein Priester und ich mit meinem Mage, nach dem 2ten Boss wird plötzlich der Priester gekickt, der hatte echt was drauf im gegensatz zu den 3 Gildenmitgliedern die nur mist gebaut haben (tank rannte ständig ohne für cc zu markieren in die gruppen, oder wartete nicht bis alle rdy waren was zig wipes zur folge hatte), ich frag im Chat warum, antwort kam natürlich nicht, 2 Minuten später ist dann ein vierter aus der Gilde hinzugekommen. Da wusste ich dann selbst warum, ich dachte ok sagst mal nix sonst wirste auch gekickt und kannst nochmal 50min warten. Wir stehen dann also vorm Endboss da wispert mich doch plötzlich vor Kampfbeginn einer von den Vieren an und meinte "hey alter lass uns mal den mage kicken xyz ist grade on gekommen, der braucht noch was von dem boss" (er hatte mich kurz vorher schonmal wegen tisch angewhispert und das wohl vergessen), dann kam noch ein uuuups fc hinterher und ich wurde gekickt. Ich habe bisher nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht wenn mehr als 2 aus einer Gilde sind...sind alle aus verschiedenen Gilden klappte bisher meist alles hervorragend -.-


----------



## Phash (26. Januar 2011)

löl, n ticket schreiben *g* 

"Hallo GMs, ich wurde gerade VÖLLIG GRUNDLOS von diesem Barbaren Kaldreth aus der Instanzgruppe gevoted. Und das, obwohl ich 13 Euro im Monat für das Scheissspiel bezahle! Bitte löscht den Charakter dieses Kiddies, damit der mal sieht wie das ist! Und verbannt ihn auf Lebenszeit! Ich habe einen Job und 3 Kinder! Ich kann spielen!"


----------



## bluewhiteangel (26. Januar 2011)

Ich mag euch einfach mal 2 Beispiele erzählen, auf die ich bis heute nicht drüber hinwegkomm.

1. Rnd hc auf 85
Nachts, ein DD-Freund und ich aus der Gilde melden uns spaßeshalber für rnd hc an, es kann ja eigentlich nix schiefgehn. Normalerweise bomben wir Mobgruppen in Gildengruppen ja auch nieder.
Diese Unterwasserini. Ein Healpaladin, ein anderer Hunter und ein Tank. Bis zum Quallenaufzug warens dann 4 Tanks.
KEINER von den Rnds war in der Lage zu kicken, CC zu markieren noch CC stehen zu lassen, der Hunter machte auch 6k Gümmel-dps und vom Heiler kam auch so gut wie nix beim Tank an(wie mir mein Kollege dann später mitteilte, nachdem uns der sechste Tank urplötzlich nach einem Wipe verlassen musste). 
Ich weiß nicht, wie man so viel Unfähigkeit in sich ansammeln kann. Wir kamen nichtmal bis zum ersten Boss. Man darf ja ruhig annem Samstagabend betrunken/bekifft/oä. sein, es wäre nicht auszudenken, wenn wirklich nur eine von diesen Personen nüchtern war.
Wenn man doch erstes Mal hc geht, dann kann man doch was sagen. Aber nein, das bricht einen den Zacken aus der Krone. Ich glaub, ein CC ist auch ein Bekenntnis der Schwäche.

Ich ziehe den Hut vor Leuten, die es wirklich schaffen, mit einer Rnd hc Truppe wirklich eine Instanz ohne großartiges Herumgewipe absolvieren. Das wär schon Erfolgsverdächtig.

2. Rnd Scherbenwelt Ini ca 73-82(?)
Mein Freund spielt einen Paladintank und ich hab nen Verzauberkunsttwink, eine Hexe. Ich gebe zu, ich spiele sie nicht herrausragend, aber fürn paar Inis ruppen reichts allemal.
Er 76 und ich kurz dahinter/davor, wir melden uns für Gundrak/Feste/Vio an, wir kotzen die Inis schon vorwärts und rückwärts  Invite kommt sofort.
Begrüßt werden wir von einem 82er Dk. "Ich bin 82." Ich wollte schon "schön" schreiben, dann kam auch prompt das nächste Sätzlein.

"Ich tanke."
"Nein." Schließlich hatte der Paladin das kleine Schildchen an seinem Unitframe kleben, und nicht Mr. Oberschlau.
"Das war keine Frage"

Nun wurds mir zu viel. Ausschlusswahl Dk, Grund: dumm. Ich war sehr erleichtert, dass es klappte.
Man hat ja in low Inis generell weniger Ärger, da die um einiges anspruchsloser sind. Aber das war wirklich die Krönung, ich komm wirklich bis heute auf diese Respektlosigkeit nicht klar.


Fazit: Es ist so wie bei Aldi an der Kasse. Egal an welcher Schlange du dich anstellst, sie ist grundsätzlich die langsamste 
Wenn man wirklich warten will, bis man alleine eine gescheite Rnd-Grp findet, kann man seine Epixxe auch getrost über Archäologie farmen. Fehler sind ok, aber nicht in dem Maße. Eine kleine Ermunterung an den Failenden sollte es noch vor dem Rausschmiss geben, oder eine Vorwarnung vorher, dass man noch nicht so lange heilt/tankt  Uneinsichtigkeit wird in der Regel eh mit einem Wipe belohnt.
Ich freue mich schon auf Ideen, die Blizzard haben könnte, wie man einen Noobfilter implementieren kann.


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Januar 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Du bist mein absoluter Held
> 
> Ein Verhalten, wie du und deine Gildenkollegen es an den Tag legen, sollte mit einem Permabann belegt werden.
> 
> ...



Falls doch, bist ja nicht lange drin

BTT: Warum rausvoten? Weils geht!


----------



## greganorius (26. Januar 2011)

^@Nydwyn
du bist also der meinung wer nicht soviel zeit hatte oder später mit cata angefangen hat, hat kein recht mehr auf rücksichtsname und darf ohne kommentar aus der gruppe gekickt werden?^^
keine ahnung ob du schonmal den begriff "soziales verhalten" gehöhrt hast. du warst auch froh als du frisch 85 warst und du in heros neue erfahrungen und ausrüstungen sammeln durftest. nun bist du voll ausgerüstet kannst dein char spiele und verweigerst damit allen die später dran sind als du deine unterstützung.
wow ist ein spiel wo man auf hilfe anderer angewiesen ist und im gegenzug auch bereit sein sollte anderen wiederum zu helfen.
wenn alle so denken würden wie du würden sehr viele neue spieler schnell wieder mit wow aufhören.
und was das stupide heilen angeht: als dd machst du nur stupide schaden als tank läßt du dir nur stupide verprügeln (wäre zumindest die schlußvolgerung aus deinem satz^^), wenn also das komlette spiel deiner meinung nach stupide ist, warum spielst du es dann? 
ich für meinen fall spiel keine spiele die stupide und langweilig sind.^^


----------



## Kyrador (26. Januar 2011)

Seleno schrieb:


> Hab gestern ähnliches miterlebt, kam in ne Random Group, 3 aus einer Gilde, ein Priester und ich mit meinem Mage, nach dem 2ten Boss wird plötzlich der Priester gekickt, der hatte echt was drauf im gegensatz zu den 3 Gildenmitgliedern die nur mist gebaut haben (tank rannte ständig ohne für cc zu markieren in die gruppen, oder wartete nicht bis alle rdy waren was zig wipes zur folge hatte), ich frag im Chat warum, antwort kam natürlich nicht, 2 Minuten später ist dann ein vierter aus der Gilde hinzugekommen. Da wusste ich dann selbst warum, ich dachte ok sagst mal nix sonst wirste auch gekickt und kannst nochmal 50min warten. *Wir stehen dann also vorm Endboss da wispert mich doch plötzlich vor Kampfbeginn einer von den Vieren an und meinte "hey alter lass uns mal den mage kicken xyz ist grade on gekommen, der braucht noch was von dem boss" (er hatte mich kurz vorher schonmal wegen tisch angewhispert und das wohl vergessen), dann kam noch ein uuuups fc hinterher und ich wurde gekickt.* Ich habe bisher nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht wenn mehr als 2 aus einer Gilde sind...sind alle aus verschiedenen Gilden klappte bisher meist alles hervorragend -.-



Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber unter solchen Umständen wäre ein Ticket sicher nicht verkehrt. Da es einen eindeutigen Beweis gibt, dass sie dich nicht aufgrund deines Spielverhaltens aus der Gruppe ausgeschlossen haben, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein Gamemaster da eventuell einschreitet.


----------



## RedShirt (26. Januar 2011)

Da ich gestern, steht bereits im RGG Thread, ähnliches erlebt habe...

=) der GM meinte danach, "wir sind uns dessen bewusst, wie es läuft, und arbeiten an einer Lösung".
Speziell auf das Thema Rauswürfe.

Schön Tickets schreiben. Wenn der Arbeitsaufwand so groß wird, daß eine Lösung her muß, wird auch was gemacht.

wenn einer mit Begründung "weil" vor nem Boss gekickt wird, der n Mount droppen kann, nur weil 3 Volltrottel das unter sich aufteilen wollen, dann sollten diese 2 NPCs und keine PCs mitnehmen dürfen.


----------



## -Ghandian- (26. Januar 2011)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich einer der Spieler bin die in HC Instanzen ziemlich untolerant sind, demzufolge habe ich auch am anfang einer Instanz ne 45min Abklingzeit auf Ausschlusswahlen..

Liegt aber auch daran das wenn ein Heiler trotz aller Schadensvermeidung von DDs und Tanks, schläft, und es sind 80% heiler die ich kicke, werden Sie einfach Grundlos gekickt.. so is das Leben. N Heiler der nach ner schweren Gruppe mit full Mana dasteht und die gruppe bei 20-0% belässt hat inner HC halt nix zu suchen, kann er von mir aus 40 min auf ne Ini warten, genauso wie DDs von denen ich denke oder es beobachte das se keinen Schaden machen oder jede Viod-Zone mitnehmen.. das is halt normal geworden... DDs auf 85 mit 3k dps inner hc ham da nix verloren..

Das is keine Böswilligkeit sondern einfach nur Schutz des eigenen Spielspaßes, und vielleichtr auch von 3 anderen..
Ich glaub keinem macht es Spaß an der selben Scheiße in der selben Ini 20x zu whipen ..

Bestes Beispiel sind hierfür der 1. und 3. Boss in Grim Batol..

Man muss vorm Blitz nich wegrennen, Bidenbelagerung macht auch kein Schaden, kann ich stehn bleiben, die Verschlingende Flamme kann ruhig 5x ticken, das add muss nich down gemacht werden, nein ich lauf schön damit in die gruppe rein usw..

Wenn ich sowas seh sinds halt Gründe für nen Kick, vor allem wenn der heiler denkt Voidzones Buffen irgendwas, weil man muss ja sein Heal noch durchbringen bevor man läuft.. (btw hat jede Klasse ne gewisse selbstheilung um sich mal 2 sek selber am leben zu halten wenn der Heiler mal 2 sek laufen muss)

Oder Endboss Grim Batol..

Gesichtlose Verschlinger werden aufgrund mangelnden Schadens nich down gemacht.. die schlechten DDs werden gekickt, Heiler die im Orkan stehn werden gekickt..


----------



## Freaklikeme (26. Januar 2011)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Spiel mal ein Diszi, ein Druiden oder ein schamy ! dann weisst du auch was heilen bedeutet!



Also ich bin als Schamie recht viel in Heros als Heiler. Und ich kann mich nicht beschweren. (zumindest wenn die Leute die Taktiken sauber spielen und auch der richtige DMG dabei ist) 
Bin gestern bei Erudax Hero mit 100% Mana aus dem Kampf (Blitzschlag ftw^^)

aber da stand auch jeder schön im Auge des Wirbels als der seinen Orkan gemacht hat und auf das eine Add bin ich halt auch mit drauf nach frostschock
und der Manaregg bei Blitzschlag ist echt fein.

Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich auch Leute rauswerfe, wenn sie einfach Taktiken nicht sauber spielen. War vor ein paar Tagen in Grim Batol und da war ein Retri der Meinung er müsse beim 3. Boss nur auf den Boss klopfen, das Ele sei ja Range sache.
Nur dass halt fast jedes mal ein Range verfolgt wurde und weglaufen mußte. Und wenn dann genau die Leute vorher noch groß im Chat schreiben Adds haben Prio, dann platzt mir die Hutschnur. Der Krieger der dann dafür kam, hat das Ele immer schön angestürmt, so dass es sogar gestunnt war und hat mit draufgenuked und schon war alles easy.


----------



## Damatadore (26. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ohje, jetzt kommt gleich noch die Sonnen- und Schatten-Account Theorie hinterher?



Stress unter ehemaligen Kollegen? 

Zum Thema:
ja lieber TE, die Heiler haben es am schwersten. Anfang Dezember bis Anfang Januar haben wir noch 20 - 30 min in der Warteschlange gestanden und  jetzt nur noch 5min. Das zeigt, immer mehr hören auf zu heilen. Und genau das macht die Leute die weiterheilen zu etwas besondern, zu dem besonderen was wir vor LK auch waren, und was wir auch waren als die Heiler eine Rüssi hatte die NUR zum Heilen geeignet war. Damals war der Heiler noch ein Spezialist und genau diese Spezialisten werden jetzt wieder gesucht. Menschen die hinten ihren Job machen und diesen mit Hingabe und Freude erledigen aber niemals ein Lob dafür bekommen werden... EIN HEILER.

Ich bin ein Heiler und bin froh, das jemand der heilt sich wieder Heiler nennen darf.


----------



## Bandit 1 (26. Januar 2011)

Herz schrieb:


> Gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, das zu vermeiden:
> 1. Spiel mit Freunden und/oder Gilde.
> 2. Spiel keinen Heiler mehr.
> Es gab schon tausende Threads, die sich über RND-Grp beschweren,
> ...



/SIGN

Und nochmal, bevor ich Random gehe, logge ich lieber aus.

Das Niveau der Spieler hat mit Cata einen *absoluten Tiefpunkt* erreicht. Schlimmer kann es kaum noch werden.


----------



## The Micha (26. Januar 2011)

Herz schrieb:


> Wenn man in eine 4er Gildengrp gerät ist das schon blöd und nervig.
> Habs schon genug oft erlebt, dass unsere Gilde jemanden gekickt hat,
> obwohl er gute Arbeit geleistet hat, weil gerade ein toller Kollege von
> XYZ ongekommen ist und sie noch nen Erfolg machen wollen oder so.
> ...



/sign ich find das auch ätzend!

das Kick-Tool ist wie wie eine geladene Knarre die man nem Kleinkind in die Hand gedrückt hat!


----------



## Damatadore (26. Januar 2011)

Seleno schrieb:


> Hab gestern ähnliches miterlebt, kam in ne Random Group, 3 aus einer Gilde, ein Priester und ich mit meinem Mage, nach dem 2ten Boss wird plötzlich der Priester gekickt, der hatte echt was drauf im gegensatz zu den 3 Gildenmitgliedern die nur mist gebaut haben (tank rannte ständig ohne für cc zu markieren in die gruppen, oder wartete nicht bis alle rdy waren was zig wipes zur folge hatte), ich frag im Chat warum, antwort kam natürlich nicht, 2 Minuten später ist dann ein vierter aus der Gilde hinzugekommen. Da wusste ich dann selbst warum, ich dachte ok sagst mal nix sonst wirste auch gekickt und kannst nochmal 50min warten. Wir stehen dann also vorm Endboss da wispert mich doch plötzlich vor Kampfbeginn einer von den Vieren an und meinte "hey alter lass uns mal den mage kicken xyz ist grade on gekommen, der braucht noch was von dem boss" (er hatte mich kurz vorher schonmal wegen tisch angewhispert und das wohl vergessen), dann kam noch ein uuuups fc hinterher und ich wurde gekickt. Ich habe bisher nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht wenn mehr als 2 aus einer Gilde sind...sind alle aus verschiedenen Gilden klappte bisher meist alles hervorragend -.-



kenne ich ^^
Ich war in einer Gilde, da lief der Pala Tank mit Tempowertung rum, der Shadow schmiedete Wille in Trefferwertung und der Hunter meinte er müsse BM spielen weil sein Pet im Notfall dann tanken könne. Und genau diese Personen haben die Heiler aus NH Inis gekickt weil sie unter 80k Mana waren. Ich habe die Gilde dann verlassen, als es zum Streit mit dem Pala gekommen ist, er findet es noch heute eine Frechheit , das ich als nicht Pala im sage das Tempo nichts auf einem Tank zu suchen habe. Den schliesslich habe er die Info von einem ICC Tank^^


----------



## Stevesteel (26. Januar 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Heiler und bin froh, das jemand der heilt sich wieder Heiler nennen darf.



Puh, da bin ich ja *heil*froh


----------



## Freaklikeme (26. Januar 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Heiler und bin froh, das jemand der heilt sich wieder Heiler nennen darf.



/sign


----------



## Faeril (26. Januar 2011)

Ich kann den TE voll und ganz verstehen..
Ich spiele zwar selber keinen Heiler, aber 2 Leute aus der Gilde (beide Priester) haben schon öfter erzählt, 
dass sie einfach ohne Worte aus einer Instanz geworfen worden sind. 
Ich gehe lieber mit Gilde in Inis, aber es kann auch mal vorkommen, dass ich RND gehen muss.. 
Da habe ich aber weniger die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Leute willkürlichen gekickt wurden. Die 
meisten sind von selber gegangen, weil es denn mal einen Wipe gab. -.-
Als DD sterbe ich schonmal ganz gerne *g*, weil ich schonmal zu unkonzentriert bin.. dann passiert es, 
dass ich zu früh in die Gruppe haue und dann von der Hälfte Aggro ziehe, oder ich einfach zu langsam 
aus AoE gehe.. Nach einem Rezz seitens des Heilers bedanke ich mich freundlich und meistens ENTSCHULDIGE 
ich mich sogar noch, dass ich so viel Schaden kassiert habe. In solchen Fällen denke ich mir dann, warum 
den Heiler flamen? ICH habe einen Fehler gemacht, und der Heiler musste sich mehr auf den Tank konzentrieren. 
Das is dann PP = persönliches Pech.

Aber es gibt halt solche und solche.. Wie z.B. ein Tank, der hier im Forum zu einem Thema schrieb: "Ich flame 
den Heiler beim Wipe oder wenn ich sterbe und er wird gekickt. Zeit zum reggen hat er kurz vorm Boss, oder bis 
ich die nächste Trashgruppe erreicht habe." (ungefähr seine Worte) Also hat ein Heiler bei so einem Tank kaum Zeit 
zum Reggen und is dennoch schuld wenn er oom geht. Tolle Wurst. Solche Tanks sollte man nich tanken lassen.

@TE lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Such dir eine Gilde oder Leute von deinem Server. Die sind bestimmt genauso schnell
zu finden, wie durch den Dungeonfinder.

So far, greett


----------



## Phaldor (26. Januar 2011)

ich kann den threadersteller verstehen, diese verhaltensweise der community ist nicht gerade vorbildhaft.
aber wohl oder übel hat der dungeonfinder maßgeblich dazu beigetragen... so ala "is eh egal kommt eh gleich ein neuer man wird ja vorgereiht..."

ich spiele selbst tank und habe random auch schon so einiges erlebt, aber ich muss sagen es gibt nicht nur negativbespiele.
fehler passieren nun mal den wir sind alle nur menschen. aber wenn man merkt das in einer grp einfach nur deppen (entschuldigt die ausdrucksweise) da sind vergeht es einem echt...

---

es war einmal vor nicht zulanger zeit... ich glaube mich erinnern zu können das es vorige woche gewesen sein mag...
erwachte früh morgens der tankadin und beschloss seine tägliche heroic zu absolvieren. da seine tapferem kampfgefährten der gemeinschaft bis auf den heiler nicht anwesend waren,
entschlossen wir uns gemeinsam in den kampf zu ziehen.
angemeldet... inv... und da steht man in den vortexgipfeln...
das erste was der tankadin als erstes im chat erspähte war nicht ein freundliches "guten morgen wie gehts wie stehts?"...
nein zu seinem verblüffen kam als erstes "mann gib gas wir haben noch was anderes vor..."

mein gedanke... na das wird was werden... noch nicht mal gebufft pullt ein besagter mage schon froh vor sich los...
dieses spiel schaute ich mir ein paar mal an. bis ich den heiler anwies den vogel mal sterben zu lassen... den das andauernde mob einfangen ging mir schon am ..... ging.

mage pullte nächste grp und tod war er... der flame startete und die anderen machten gleich mit (3 gildies halt).
ey heiler warum heilst mich nicht du nap. ich wies ihn darauf hin das der heiler das macht was ich ihm sage und die anweisung kam jetzt von mir damit der zirkus hier mal aufhört...
der beste spruch des magiers war "ey du hast den sinn des spiels nicht gerafft oder..." ich entgegnete ihm nur "aber gut das du es voll durchschaut hast..."

und diese 3 möchtegern imba vollpro spieler wie sie sich selbst sahen waren wirklich zu blöde bei altarius von den wirbeln wegzulaufen. keine 20 sec. kampf und die 3 pfeifen sind von der plattform geflogen...

worauf tank und heiler den boss dann entspannt alleine gelegt haben :-) ( soviel zum go go :-) )

konsequenz daraus war das die 3 jungs ganz handzahm waren keine blöden sprüche mehr kamen wie gut sie doch seien,
und auf einmal auch auf die gemarkten ziele gehen konnten bzw. das pullen aufhörte...

---

also um solche situationen zu vermeiden ist es am besten in einer gildengrp zu spielen.
1. seids dann eingespielt, jeder weiss was er zu tun hat usw.
2. geht es ganz entspannt weil es im enteffekt eh schon wieder so ist das die inis einfach nur mehr durchgezergt werden...

und um auf das schwierige heilen zurückzukommen. als paladin tank hast du genügend fertigkeiten um schaden zu reduzieren,
bzw. die möglichkeit "wort der herrlichkeit" mit auszuskillen und dich regelmäßig alle 10 sek. selbst etwas zu heilen was den heiler entlastet... usw...

also spiele in der gilde und lass dir von ein paar spielverderbern nicht das spiel verderben!!!

Lg
Phaldor


----------



## FrankyB122 (26. Januar 2011)

Mal eine Tanksicht auf diesen Thread:

Meiner Meinung nach wurden Heiler nicht in "Grund und Boden" genervt. Vor Cata war es so, dass jeder Fehler ausgebügelt werden konnte. Das geht jetzt nicht mehr so und das ist richtig. Eher ist das Balancing jetzt wieder richtig.
Ich hab nicht so viel Zeit für WoW und daher nur einen Char, den ich seit ein paar Jahren als Tank spiele. Sicher mache auch ich meine Fehler. Bisher habe ich 2x einen Kickvote gestartet (einmal einen Heiler, der sich als Heiler angemeldet hat und dann sofort den Dudu und den Schami aus der Gruppe fragte ob sie heilen könnten, er hätte kein Heilgear und Spec und einmal einen DD der sich durch dauernde Abwesenheit in Kämpfen auszeichnete).
Ich halte auch nicht allzu viel vom kicken. Die ersten Gruppen mache ich immer mit viel CC und wenn ich sehe es passt mit der Heilung lass ich schon mal CC weg. Also Gruppen- Situationsbedingt. Im Zweifel vote ich bei einem Kick (ich finde, die Zeitspanne für den Vote ist viel zu kurz) auch mal mit nein, ein Vorteil (den ich mir auch erlauben kann) vom Tankdasein, ich bin bisher noch nicht gekickt worden.
Jeder macht Fehler, auch mir passiert das. Klar. Ist aber für mich kein Grund zu kicken.
Was ich allerdings auch bemerke, wenn mehr als 2 Leute aus einer Gilde sind, wirds in der Regel komisch (insbesondere beim Lootverhalten wo schon mal gern was weggewürfelt wird), da steigt auch die Kickrate merklich an. Hab mich auch schon ein paar mal dazwischen geschaltet nach dem Motto (bitte Loot übergeben oder 45min auf nen neuen Tank warten). Völlig gemischte Gruppen laufen oft harmonischer.
Alles in allem, der Umgang miteinander seit dem realmübergreifenden DF hat sehr stark geklitten, viele Egomanen.


----------



## Tinkerballa (26. Januar 2011)

Es wäre ja schon wirklich schön, wenn das ALLES wäre, was in Heros so vorgeht! Ich leide gerade an einem lästigen 48h-Bann, weil ich mich mal wieder auf das Niveau solcher asozialen Behinderten herabgelassen habe! Man wird beleidigt, man wird bedroht (auch mit Mord) und das sind noch harmlosere Sachen! Die größte frechheit ist aber anscheinend, das sich diese *denkt euch hier ein wirklich böses Schimpfwort aus* dann auch noch erdreisten, einem ein Ticket reinzuhauen!!!! Aber ich hab die Schnauze voll, in Zukunft werd ich, wenn soetwas passiert, mich stur hinsetzen, und mich rauswählen lassen.
Da ich Tank bin, wird das natürlich zum schaden derer sein, die einfach nur durch die Ini wollten, aber ich muss auch an mich denken. Wenn es so weitergeht, bin ich bald bei ner ganzen Woche Bann (letzte Woche waren es nämlich "nur" 24 Stunden...), und mir gehen vor meiner Raidgilde langsam die Ausreden aus, warum ich nicht mitgehen kann, und ich hab nun wirklich keine Lust darauf, dort rauszufliegen!

Ich hätte noch eine Frage, die mir kein GM beantworten will: Wenn jemand ein Ticket schreibt, wird doch der Chatlog gelesen, oder? Bekommen die Ticketschreiber dann eigentlich auch gleich einen Bann? Dadurch wird wird ja offenbart, das sie sich ebenfalls nicht richtig verhalten haben!? Naja, beim "stur sitzenbleiben" hat man ja genug Zeit, selbst ein Ticket zu schreiben. Bisher war ich dazu leider immer zu Faul... Aber da dieses Verhalten solcher Asozialen anscheinend toleriert wird, sehe ich mich halt genötigt, in Zukunft wegen absolut jedem belanglosen Mist ein Ticket zu eröffnen. Denn anscheinend macht man sowas ja heute...

Falls ich es nicht schaffe, mich zusammenzureißen (ich bin Temperamentvoll), wird mein nächster Bann gleichbedeutend mit dem Ausstieg aus der WoW sein, denn wenn solche ....... ingame toleriert werden, ist es definitiv das falsche Game für mich. Und nach 2 Jahren erfolgreichem raiden, wäre das echt schade


----------



## Janithas (26. Januar 2011)

Ich kann das in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.

Auch wenn ich als Tank sicher einen kleinen Bonus habe da Tanks aufgrund der aktuellen Wartezeiten eher selten gekickt werden habe ich bisher solche Erfahrungen nicht machen müssen. Auch in umgekehrter Richtung nicht, sprich das Spieler in den Randomgruppen andere wegen Nichtigkeiten versucht haben zu kicken.

Sicher, es kommt vor das jemand einen solchen Vote startet. Aber egal ob dies bei DDs oder Heilern passiert (bei letzterem habe ich das nur selten erlebt, und wenn dann immer zu Beginn der Ini nachdem ein Equipcheck schon alles sagte), es hat immer einen guten Grund gehabt. Und in Bezug auf gemachten Fehlern heisst das das jemand mehr als einmal wirklich Mist gebaut hat. 

In der Regel kenne ich Kickvotes aber nur zu Beginn der Ini wenn ein Equipcheck alles sagt. Ich hab so nen Addon das auf Schlag den durchschnittlichen Itemlevel aller Spieler un der Gruppe anzeigt, und wer da unter 329 ist und somit beschissen hat fliegt Instant. Und wer minimal drüber ist, den schau ich mir auch an. Trägt dieser dann mehr als ein PvP Teil etc fliegt er auch sofort raus. Anständiges in nen Non-HCs und per Quests gefarmtes Gear ist halt etwas das ich erwarte. Wo wir beim nächsten Ding sind: Wer in eine HC geht ohne die Ini Non HC gemacht zu haben fliegt auch in dem Moment wo ich das mitbekomme. 

Von solchen Dingen abgesehen habe ich aber nur ganz selten irgendwelche Kickvotes erlebt. Das wirklich jemand, insbesondere der Heiler, in der Ini gekickt wird weil er mal nen Fehler macht ist in den Gruppen in denen ich bisher gewesen bin eher eine Ausnahme gewesen.

Allerdings gehe ich seit knapp 2 Wochen HC nur noch mit Gildengruppen, Randoms bin cih nur davor gegangen. Und da waren die Leute generell noch Wiperesistenter weils eben für alle Neu war. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich heute keine Randoms mehr gehe: Auch ich habe keine Lust mehr zig mal in ner HC zu wipen. Anfangs hab ich das hingenommen, da waren mehr als 10 Wipes pro Ini keine Seltenheit. Inzwischen muss ich das nicht mehr haben. Ich kann mir vorstellen das viele andere Spieler das auch so sehen, trotzdem Ramdom gehen und dort dann aber höhere Massstäbe ansetzen. 

Zum Threadersteller: Wenn du wirklich sehr oft gekickt wirst, spürbar öfter als du es erlebst das jemand in der Gruppe Kickvotes für DDs startet, dann solltest du deine Einstellung über deine Fähigkeiten evtl überdenken. Denn DDs sind leichter zu ersetzen, wenn deine Mitspieler trotzdem schneller dich als DDs kicken wird es evtl doch an dir liegen.

Abhelfen kannst du dann indem du alle Inis noch 2-3 mal Non Hero gehst bis du die Mechaniken wirklich alle verstanden und das Max an Gear rausgeholt hast. Ggf hier auf Buffed die Guides lesen was insbesondere die Bosse in den Heros mehr können. 

Am besten wäre es aber mit der Gilde zu gehen oder sich andere Stammgruppen zu suchen. Und TS hilft ebenfalls, gerade am Anfang.

Edit:

Zu meinem Vorposter: Wer sich dazu herablässt Beleidigungen in den Gruppen, egal welcher Art, zu kommentieren oder gar auf gleiche Art zu beantworten hat es verdient gebannt zu werden. Wie alt muss man sein um auf solche Art und Weise auf die durchaus vorkommenden Dummen Bemerkungen einiger Mitspieler einzugehen? Wenn in meinen Gruppen wirklich einer Beledigend wird oder wiederholt rummosert kicke ich ihn eben, falls das abgelehnt wird gehe halt ich. Wenn du wirklich Tank bist hast du doch eh instant eine neue Gruppe, also was solls.


----------



## RedShirt (26. Januar 2011)

Temperamentvoll != beleidigen schreien dürfen.

Lieber Worte nehmen, die etwas beschönigender sind, aber dasselbe sagen.

Und ja, wenn das Log ergibt, dass der Ticketschreiber selber (mit) Schuld war... kriegt auch der seine Strafe.
Aber das wird Dir nicht mitgeteilt.

Hatte ich auch schonmal, bin selber wo Admin, und da kam auch ein "er beleidigt mich!" Ticket, wo sich 2 übelst beschimpft haben  danke für den Hinweis *bing bing* 2x Bann.


----------



## J_0_T (26. Januar 2011)

Bin nicht so oft geflogen... 

1. Grube... einer hatte dc un sollte ausgetauscht werden... peng saß ich in Dala wieder
2. Keine Ahnung... war als Tank unterwegs irgendwie schien es den herren net schnell zu gehen wobei ich ma sagte ich bin neuer tank
3. Heiler... okay heilung is net mein freund versuchte es aber einen gildenkollegen zuliebe... wobei der kick nicht duchging deswegen^^ 
 Danach sind halb die 2 möchtegern dd's abgehauen und wurden durch gildies ersetzt die ein wenig rücksicht nahmen 


Ansonsten kicke ich nur selten... Gründe:

1. Extreme Inkopetenz (auch ultra ausgerüstete fliegen dann bei mir)
2. Gröbste Beleidigungen und Flames
3. Powerlooting (joah... die art von leuten die erbstücke tragen und auf alles rollen was geht ohne rücksicht das andere die keine erbstücke tragen ggf neue spieler sein könnten
 hatte da schon einige die mir dadurch auf den sack gingen)
4. Spieler die sich als Bots erweisen (man erkennt das wenn der tank in leder ausgerüstet is, ne zweihand trägt, in ner hc sitzt und monoton ein und die selbe route in den tot nimmt...
 und er hat wirklich immer ein und den selben weg genommen... ohne irgendeiner kleinen abweichung)


Gildenintern hasse ich es wenn leute fliegen die gut sind aber durch jemand anderes ersetzt werden die grade on kommen...

Beispiel war ma in nem Raid

Ich und ein paar kumpelz sind rnd in nen gilden raid (waren 6 leute) und irgendwie kurz vor start... bzw nach dem ersten boss kam auf einmal im channel das ma wer nen spieler kicken soll da grad ein gildie on sei... ich erst nur wtf... aber lese weiter... es gin so ein bissel rum und die frag kam nochmals auf... während der zeit war ich im whisper mit meinen Gildenkollegen und dann auf einmal verschwand einer aus meiner Gilde ausm raid... wieder so ein genialer wtf momend... der platz wurde dann ma aufgefüllt mit einem aus der gilde des raidleiters...

Das ende is... die anderen 5 inkl ich sind raus un ham somit den raid gesprengt... den nach uns verschwanden dann die sogenanten quoten leaver und peng wars aus. 

In grp kann man das genauso machen... auch wenn man sofort instant nen tank bekommt... es dauert ne weile... und viele die rein kommen gehen auch wieder weil se vom ersten boss ggf was brauchen würden etc....


Am besten wäre es wenn man die mechanik umändern könnte... damit auch der gevotete sieht was passiert und das man noch einiges ausfüllen müsste bevor das klappt... vlt gibt es noch nen panik kick... aber der wird dann erst nach ner woche resetet bei den spielern (und damit auch anderen in der grp... so nach dem motto... einer mache den panik kick und alle anderen haben darauf erst ma ne woche sperre... bevor die es wieder einsetzen können... so ne id irgendwie)


----------



## Tinkerballa (26. Januar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Temperamentvoll != beleidigen schreien dürfen.
> 
> Lieber Worte nehmen, die etwas beschönigender sind, aber dasselbe sagen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info^^

Aber zu deinem "beschönigende Worte"- Tipp: Den werde ich (zumindest in nächster Zeit) nicht beherzigen, denn ich bin deshalb sowas von angefressen (auch wenn ich ja selber Schuld bin...)! Unschuldige müssen ja nicht darunter leiden, solange sie den "Störfaktor" einfach rauswählen. Oder ich bitte Blizzard darum, das ich nurnoch mit Orcs, Tauren, Untoten, Trollen oder Gobbos in eine Instanz komme, dann fluche ich halt auf Thalassisch 

Und zum Thema Gildengruppen: Aufgrund meines Jobs bin ich meist am nachmittag daheim, und da sind viele aus der Gilde noch nicht online.


----------



## Cemesis (26. Januar 2011)

Viperias schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich spiele Warri Tank/DD, in Heros eigendlich nur Tank da ca 3 sek Wartezeit.
> Wenn ich das rnd - tool anschmeiße und dann in eine Grp mache ich immer vollgende Ansagen,
> ...




Wie gut das ich selber Tank bin und ich mit dir nicht in einer Gruppe kommen kann.


----------



## Tinkerballa (26. Januar 2011)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Wie gut das ich selber Tank bin und ich mit dir nicht in einer Gruppe kommen kann.



/sign. Typen wie der sind der Grund dafür, das andere denken, die Tanks seien einem Götterkomplex anheimgefallen...


----------



## xerkxes (26. Januar 2011)

*Grundlose* Rauswürfe gibts vermutlich selten. Irgendwas wird schon sein...

Ich hab schon hunderte Spieler gekickt und immer gabs einen Grund.


----------



## _Sinafay_ (26. Januar 2011)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> /sign. Typen wie der sind der Grund dafür, das andere denken, die Tanks seien einem Götterkomplex anheimgefallen...



++++ !!!!

und genau durch SO ein verhalten kriegen die Tanks ihren Ruf weg!


----------



## Faeril (26. Januar 2011)

Ich versteh nicht, wie Tanks denken, sie seien der King?! oO
Ich habe in Wotlk auch Tank gespielt, und bin jetzt "hilfstank", 
aber trotzdem achte ich gerade in Inis auf meine Mitstreiter.
Denn ohne Heiler und/oder DDs kann ich ein noch so super imba mega Tank sein,
alleine gehts nicht. Und an Wipes sind auch Tanks mal schuld!! Vorallem
wenn sie sich überschätzen und viel zu viel pullen


----------



## xerkxes (26. Januar 2011)

Faeril schrieb:


> Denn ohne Heiler und/oder DDs kann ich ein noch so super imba mega Tank sein,
> alleine gehts nicht.



DDler sind Verbrauchsmaterial. Man braucht sie zwar aber man hat viel Auswahl wenn man mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden ist.


----------



## Manaori (26. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> DDler sind Verbrauchsmaterial. Man braucht sie zwar aber man hat viel Auswahl wenn man mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden ist.



Wie ich es liebe, wenn ein Mensch - denn ja, auch hinter einem Pixelhaufen spielt ein Mensch, der seinen Spaß haben will! - auf sein Dasein als funktionierendes.. Verbrauchsmaterial reduziert wird. DAS nenne ich soziale Kompetenz, hast mein großes Lob... 

Wer hier die Ironie nicht findet, der soll sich melden und kriegt ne Stunde Extraunterweisung


----------



## locke82 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich kann die Argumentation und auch den Frust des TE´s absolut nachvollziehen. Leider hat er keine konkreten Beispiele genannt.

Hin und wieder kommt es auch Gildenintern mal vor, daß mal einer fehlt und der dann einfach Random gesucht wird. Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn da so ein IMBA-Heiler kommt, der ja SOOOO gut heilen kann, der auch nie OOM geht, wobei dann aber trotzdem die ganze Gruppe andauernd verreckt, dann frage ich mich doch schon, was er die ganze Zeit macht.....er wird gekickt wegen Arbeitsverweigerung. (leider kein Einzelfall)


----------



## J_0_T (26. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> DDler sind Verbrauchsmaterial. Man braucht sie zwar aber man hat viel Auswahl wenn man mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden ist.



Sweet... noch einer der nach seiner aussage 95% aller spieler als NPC sieht die man austauschen kann wie man will...


----------



## xerkxes (26. Januar 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Sweet... noch einer der nach seiner aussage 95% aller spieler als NPC sieht die man austauschen kann wie man will...



Es sind mehr. Es sind alle, die ich nicht kenne oder nicht respektiere aber jeder kann mich davon überzeugen meine Meinung zu ändern.

Ich spiele (zur Zeit) nicht oft Random aber wenn ich es tue, dann nutze ich auch die Privilegien, die mir Blizzard und die Community zu Teil werden lassen. Der Dungeonbrowser selbst könnte aber von mir aus morgen verschwinden. Meine Einstellung gegenüber DDlern entstand auch dadurch, dass sie mir sehr oft mit dem Arsch in Gesicht gefahren sind als sie machen konnten was sie wollten.

Soziale Kompetenz hört für mich übrigens an dem Punkt auf wo ich meine Zähne knirschen höre.


----------



## J_0_T (26. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Es sind mehr. Es sind alle, die ich nicht kenne oder nicht respektiere aber jeder kann mich davon überzeugen meine Meinung zu ändern.
> 
> Ich spiele (zur Zeit) nicht oft Random aber wenn ich es tue, dann nutze ich auch die Privilegien, die mir Blizzard und die Community zu Teil werden lassen. Der Dungeonbrowser selbst könnte aber von mir aus morgen verschwinden. Meine Einstellung gegenüber DDlern entstand auch dadurch, dass sie mir sehr oft mit dem Arsch in Gesicht gefahren sind als sie machen konnten was sie wollten.
> 
> Soziale Kompetenz hört für mich übrigens an dem Punkt auf wo ich meine Zähne knirschen höre.



Dann ggf ma nachgedacht auf ein anderes spiel umzuschwenken? Is ja net so das im mmo bereich du das bekommst was du willst... aber nach deiner aussage wäre ein offline game bestimmt das richtige für dich.


----------



## xerkxes (26. Januar 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Dann ggf ma nachgedacht auf ein anderes spiel umzuschwenken? Is ja net so das im mmo bereich du das bekommst was du willst... aber nach deiner aussage wäre ein offline game bestimmt das richtige für dich.



Ich soll ein Offlinespiel spielen wenn ich am liebsten organisiert spiele? Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich mich über Randoms beschwere und am liebsten solo Instanzen bestreiten würde, ich spiele einfach nur nicht gerne mit ihnen sondern mit Freunden. Wenn ich dann mit diesen Freunden unterwegs bin aber halt mal ein Spieler (meist DD) aus dem Randompool dazugeholt wird dann entledige ich mich der Pfeifen so lange bis dann doch mal ein annehmbarer Spieler dazustößt. Dieser muss kein Profi sein sondern nur die Tooltips gelesen haben und ein Grundverständnis für seine Klasse und Spielmechaniken haben. Leute, die kiddysprache anwenden und/oder ausfällig werden fliegen sofort. Wie schon gesagt: Einen Grund gibts für jeden kick.


----------



## Jinthalor (26. Januar 2011)

Gibt ganz einfach Regel und Sichtweisen 

Wenn ich Heiler bin kicke ich:

1. alle Tanks die meinen Crit-Immun sind 3 verschwedete Talentpunkt (habe ich bei Halion 25er HC schon mitbekommen.. )
2. alle dds die zu wenig Schaden machen 6k und weniger

Wenn ich DD bin kicke ich:
1. Wenn der andere DD zu wenig Schaden macht/failt
2. Wenn er nicht bufft!

Wenn ich Tank bin kicke ich:
1. Wenn irgendwer meint zu pullen, und nichts dazu zu sagen
2. Wenn der Heiler nicht heilt ! trotz Mana voll
2.a Wenn der Heiler nicht Heilt (MANA leer=ursache suchen)
 	Variante 1 Heiler ist zu low(kann nichts)
 	Variante 2 DDS sind zu schlecht (Kampf dauert zu lange)
 	Variante 3 Irgendwer hat die Mechanik nicht verstanden


Gruß Jinthalor

P.S. Hero-Runs in 30 min sind mit guten DDS (9k DPS) und vernüftigem Tank/heiler locker zu schaffen


----------



## Chillers (26. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich soll ein Offlinespiel spielen ...dann entledige ich mich der Pfeifen so lange bis dann doch mal ein annehmbarer Spieler dazustößt. ... Wie schon gesagt: Einen Grund gibts für jeden kick.



Um das unterstrichene in Grenzen zu halten, sollte die Möglichkeit *des entledigens* (schon diese Sprachwahl...würg) begrenzt werden.
Jeder Spieler oder eine Gruppe (Gilde) random unterwegs sollte maximal 3mal pro Spieltag die Möglichkeit haben, Leute herauszuvoten.
Danach ist Sense und man kann keine rdini mehr bestreiten.
Und wer mehr als 21mal pro Woche ´rausvoten will (ist schon eine hohe Zahl, oder?), soll doch bitte die ganze nächste Woche nur noch mit Gilde, Freunden, Bekannten losziehen können und nicht mehr random.

Da wird eine Option im Spiel als Gebrauchsmodus ausgenutzt bis dass es kracht.

Arm, nur noch arm.


----------



## Biebre (26. Januar 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> [/size][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wenn ich mir die Frage erlauben darf - beim Trash oder beim Boss? [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Also bitte sag mir, dass du da von den BossDPS ausgehst  Weil wegen TrashDPS kicken,wenn die eh gut down gehen, find ich eher schlimm.[/font]



Sorry für die späte Antwort, aber ja  Natürlich bei Bossen. Wobei man DD die 3k dps bei längeren trashfights (z.b. 5 mobs wovon ~2-3 cct werden) schonmal gern im auge behält


----------



## Terminsel (26. Januar 2011)

Jinthalor schrieb:


> Wenn ich DD bin kicke ich:
> 1. Wenn der andere DD zu wenig Schaden macht/failt
> 2. Wenn er nicht bufft!


Was ist mit Tanks und Heilern? Warum verdienen die keinen Kick, wenn sie auf irgendeine Art und Weise versagen? Quälst du dich lieber durch eine Instanz, stirbst unzählige male, als die Wartezeit für einen neuen Tank/Heiler in Kauf zu nehmen?




Jinthalor schrieb:


> P.S. Hero-Runs in 30 min sind mit guten DDS (9k DPS) und vernüftigem Tank/heiler locker zu schaffen



Joa, aber so viel Glück musst du über den Finder erstmal haben. Außerdem will auch garnicht jeder in 30 Minuten da durch rushen. Ich für meinen Teil verlasse Rushgruppen z.B. grundsätzlich. Meiner Erfahrung nach, versagen diese Gruppen öfter. Selbstüberschätzung ist dort ein ständiger Begleiter.


----------



## Jinthalor (26. Januar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Was ist mit Tanks und Heilern? Warum verdienen die keinen Kick, wenn sie auf irgendeine Art und Weise versagen? Quälst du dich lieber durch eine Instanz, stirbst unzählige male, als die Wartezeit für einen neuen Tank/Heiler in Kauf zu nehmen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joa syr also zum ersten Post ja hatte ich vergessen war zein bischen in Eile =) und Hut ab ich mei die lange Wartezeit für DDs ist echt eine Prüfung

Ja, Ruhs-Gruppen sind so eine sache. Bei mir laufen die meist so ab 23 Uhr nach dem Raid mit den netten Leuten die dann nicht ihren 3k GS twink rausholen.

Laut Barlow soll das ja meist so sein mit Gildenmember


----------



## Ochnee (27. Januar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Da wird eine Option im Spiel als Gebrauchsmodus ausgenutzt bis dass es kracht.
> 
> Arm, nur noch arm.



Man könnte auch umgekehrt argumentieren: Wer andauernd gekickt wird sollte besser nur noch mit Freunden und Gildies spielen.

Ich finde man sollte nur 3 mal am Tag gekickt werden dürfen, dann müsste der DF für den Gekickten gesperrt werden, damit dieser mal Zeit hat sich Gedanken zu machen warum er andauernd gekickt wurde.

Die Fälle in denen Grundlos gekickt wird sind wirklich eher eine Ausnahme, auch wenn natürlich jeder Gekickte was anderes sagen wird. WoW ist nur ein Spiel, ja. Und Respekt anderen Spielern, sprich den Menschen hinter den Menschen hintern den Chars, gehört dazu, ja. Aber in einer Ini mit 4 Fremden halbwegs konzentriert zu spielen statt nebenher das Pro7 Nachmittagsprogramm zu schauen und sich halbwegs auf die Ini vorbereitet haben ist eben auch eine Form von Respekt und angemessenem sozialem Umgang. Wer nicht in der Lage ist dieses Minimum an Engagement aufzubringen darf sich nicht wundern wenn eine Mehrheit seines Umfeldes keine Lust mehr hat mit jemanden zu spielen, und das scheint ja der Fall zu sein wenn einzelne Spieler berichten andauernd gekickt zu werden...


----------



## Blub Bekifft (27. Januar 2011)

Ochnee schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte nur 3 mal am Tag gekickt werden dürfen, dann müsste der DF für den Gekickten gesperrt werden, damit dieser mal Zeit hat sich Gedanken zu machen warum er andauernd gekickt wurde.



Gute Idee, nur nach welchen Kriterien wird das Entschieden? Viele Kicks die ich so mitbkeommen habe waren nachmeiner Nachfrage das Argument "Zu wenig Schaden gemacht" was ich hirnrissig finde. Oder auch der kann sein Char nicht spielen, DC, Loot weggewürfelt usw. Alles Dinge wo ich sage ist Blöddsin. Ich kann z.b. von keinem Schlechtequippten erwarten das er mächtig bums macht.


----------



## Gnorfal (27. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Es sind mehr. Es sind alle, die ich nicht kenne oder nicht respektiere aber jeder kann mich davon überzeugen meine Meinung zu ändern.
> 
> Ich spiele (zur Zeit) nicht oft Random aber wenn ich es tue, dann nutze ich auch die Privilegien, die mir Blizzard und die Community zu Teil werden lassen. Der Dungeonbrowser selbst könnte aber von mir aus morgen verschwinden. Meine Einstellung gegenüber DDlern entstand auch dadurch, dass sie mir sehr oft mit dem Arsch in Gesicht gefahren sind als sie machen konnten was sie wollten.
> 
> *Soziale Kompetenz hört für mich übrigens an dem Punkt auf wo ich meine Zähne knirschen höre.*



Soziale Kompetenz hört nicht auf. Man hat sie, oder nicht.
Und wenn Du Zähneknirschend vor einem SPIEL sitzt, weil irgendein anderer MENSCH etwas anderes macht, als DU gerade willst, dann zählst Du nicht zur ersten Kategorie.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (27. Januar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Soziale Kompetenz hört nicht auf. Man hat sie, oder nicht.
> Und wenn Du Zähneknirschend vor einem SPIEL sitzt, weil irgendein anderer MENSCH etwas anderes macht, als DU gerade willst, dann zählst Du nicht zur ersten Kategorie.



Füge hinzu, das mir seinen Beitrag sich nach einem kleinen Diktator anhört   Alle haben sich ihm unterzuordnen, wo sind wir den hier.................


----------



## Bandit 1 (27. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> *Grundlose* Rauswürfe gibts vermutlich selten. Irgendwas wird schon sein...
> 
> Ich hab schon hunderte Spieler gekickt und immer gabs einen Grund.






xerkxes schrieb:


> DDler sind Verbrauchsmaterial. Man braucht sie zwar aber man hat viel Auswahl wenn man mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden ist.



Leute wie du sind ein wunderbarer Spiegel der heutigen Gesellschaft.

Hinter dem Char steckt* immer *ein Mensch (mit Gefühlen, Problemen, Hardware die du nicht kennst). Woher willst du wissen, ob nicht
mal eben das Telefon geklingelt hat, er grade mal abgelenkt ist, sein PC spinnt oder gar das Internet) 

Nein für dich sind das alles nur NPCs die nur dazu dienen, deinen Wünschen nachzukommen. 

Wieder so einer, der das Spiel viel zu ernst nimmt und meint sich als der "Kickgott" aufspielen zu können.

Ich will jetzt gar nicht sagen, was ich von "Menschen" wie dir halte - das hätte nämlich den Tatbestand einer Beleidigung. 

Und soziale Kompetenz.... da hast du bestimmt im Wörterbuch nachgeschaut...
besitzen tust du sie mal nicht.


----------



## Doenerman (27. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich war zu LK Zeiten ein Priesterheiler.

ABER: Ich schließe mich den Kommentaren an. Was derzeit los ist, bezeichne ich als WAHNSINN !!!

Ich heile gar nicht mehr, weil es eine sehr Undankbare Aufgabe ist.

Einige verwechseln die Heros mit LK Inis. Und rennen, wie schon gesagt wurde in irgendeine Mobgruppe und ich versuche wie ein Hyperaktiver das hinzubiegen.

Vergebens.

Aus diesen Grund spiel ich meine Hexe weiter, leider.

Es hatte mir recht viel Spass gemacht zu heilen, aber was derzeit abgeht ?

Man wartet ca. 30 Min um in irgendeine Ini geschleudert zu werden.
Rennt bis zum ersten Boss, und irgend jemand kann sich nicht 2 Min an Riemen reißen und haut wahllos durch die Gegend, und Gruppe leavt.

Dafür warte ich 30 Min ??? Um beim ersten Boss aufzuhören, weil der Schaden nicht stimmt, oder irgendwer meint sich nicht um die Adds zu kümmern ???

Schon recht komisch wie die Entwicklung geht.

Man hat teilweise schon wieder Langeweile weil man ewig braucht um beim DB ausgewählt zu werden, was zu LK Zeiten deutlich schneller war, nur kommt man meist nicht an die 
Begehrten Marken, weil die Gruppe gar nicht so weit kommt.

In den neuen Questgebieten, die ein wenig zu klein sind, habe ich jede Quest durch. Zwar kann ich tägliche machen, aber was bringen die ohne
das man an Markenrüstung kommt?

Irgendwie ist alles auf Raidgruppen ausgelegt ???


----------



## Kaldreth (27. Januar 2011)

Ich versteh nicht, wie sich alle über den DB bzw. die Wartezeit aufregen können! 20 - 30 Minuten warten ist doch nichts! Dann wird man noch zum Dungeon geportet und man kann sofort los legen! 

Blizz hat soooo viele Vereinfachungen in das Spiel eingebaut! Bald muss man nichtmal mehr die Eingänge zu den Dungeons finden! 

Ich bin Anfang 2006 angefangen zu spielen und da musste man, wenn man in eine Instanz wollte eine Menge Zeit mitbringen! Einen Tank zu finden war damals so schwer wie heute! Man hat stundenlang den /4 channel beobachtet und selbst zu geschrieben bis man mal ne Gruppe zusammen hatte. Und dann befand sich einer der Spieler noch am anderen Ende der Welt und brauchte nochmal 20 Minuten um dort zu sein. 

Ich mag dieses ganze Zack Zack nicht aber gut! Scheinbar kann man sich jetzt schon über 20-30 Minuten aufregen! 

Das es zu LK Zeiten schneller ging lag vor allem daran, dass der Tank kein Tank sein musste! Es reichte doch ein gut ausgestatter Reti oder Fury Krieger und man konnte durch rushen! Jetzt muss man sich als Tank mühsam sein eq in non heros zusammen suchen bevor man sich in heros traut! Mit dem eq mit denen ich einige DDs in heros gesehen hab, hätte ich mich als Tank nicht rein getraut!


----------



## Bragos (27. Januar 2011)

Für mich ist es Erschreckend, wie leichtfertig manche in ihren Beiträgen mit der "Macht" umgehen wenn sie diese erst mal haben. Auch wenn nur ein Spiel ist......


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Januar 2011)

Doenerman schrieb:


> Ich heile gar nicht mehr, weil es eine sehr Undankbare Aufgabe ist.



Das zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch die Diskussion. (Auch bezogen auf Tanks)
Ich für meinen Teil heile trotz Equipmentstand 346 auch nur noch normale Innies.
Heros sind mir zu schwer (bzw. die zufälligen Mitspieler sorgen dafür das sie zu schwer sind, wie immer man es ausdrücken möchte)

Das Ergebnis ist, dass die Wartezeiten für DDs zum Teil absurd lang werden, und damit der Dungeonfinder immer unatraktiver wird. Das ist qausi eine Spirale in Nirwana.

Klar ist, dass Blizz vor Cata angekündigt hat, die Gilden aufzuwerten.
Das haben sie nun auch massiv umgesetzt.

Ob sie sich damit in einem Massenmarktspiel wirklich einen Gefallen tun, wird sich zeigen
(Interessant in dem Zusammenhang ist auch die Newsmeldung, dass die 372er PvP Items auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben sind, weil der PvE Content zu weit hinterherhinkt. Offensichtlich eine Entwicklung, die so nicht eingeplant war.)


----------



## J_0_T (27. Januar 2011)

Ochnee schrieb:


> Man könnte auch umgekehrt argumentieren: Wer andauernd gekickt wird sollte besser nur noch mit Freunden und Gildies spielen.
> 
> Ich finde man sollte nur 3 mal am Tag gekickt werden dürfen, dann müsste der DF für *den Gekickten* gesperrt werden, damit dieser mal Zeit hat sich Gedanken zu machen warum er andauernd gekickt wurde.
> 
> Die Fälle in denen Grundlos gekickt wird sind wirklich eher eine Ausnahme, auch wenn natürlich jeder Gekickte was anderes sagen wird. WoW ist nur ein Spiel, ja. Und Respekt anderen Spielern, sprich den Menschen hinter den Menschen hintern den Chars, gehört dazu, ja. Aber in einer Ini mit 4 Fremden halbwegs konzentriert zu spielen statt nebenher das Pro7 Nachmittagsprogramm zu schauen und sich halbwegs auf die Ini vorbereitet haben ist eben auch eine Form von Respekt und angemessenem sozialem Umgang. Wer nicht in der Lage ist dieses Minimum an Engagement aufzubringen darf sich nicht wundern wenn eine Mehrheit seines Umfeldes keine Lust mehr hat mit jemanden zu spielen, und das scheint ja der Fall zu sein wenn einzelne Spieler berichten andauernd gekickt zu werden...



Gratulation... also sind die wo in ne 4 man gilden grp landen durch den Df und deswegen rausgevotet werden weil sie den platz von jemanden belegen der on kommt die wo bestraft werden sollen? Okay... spielen wir das weiter... bestrafen wir auch noch die tanks die richtig tanken und die heiler die sich mühe geben aber dennoch rausgeschmissen werden weil einer der anderen meint er muss seine eier zeigen...

Ich schätze du wärst der erste der sich beschweren würde warum der DF so ne scheiße macht.


Das der gekickte willkürlich geschmissen wird is ja aber egal... es gibt ja solche und solche... und die 10% wo wirklich das pech hatten etwas zu sagen, oder tatsächlich ma cc zu nutzen werden mit den unfähigen verglichen und nebenbei bestraft... sind ja auch alles no-brainer... 



Ich kann da ein gutes beispiel von meiner seite nennen... 5 spieler... Tank is ein idiot und der heiler sitzt in der selben Gilde mit dem Tank... einer aus der grp beschwert sich wrum der Tank es net packt einen einzelnen mob zu halten und wird dann ma schnurstracks entfernt weil man sich ja erdreistet hat ne simple frage zu stellen... 

Oder... noch besser... du bist in ner ini um nen boss zu killen der etwas hat was du suchst... nur leider biste net der einzigste der das teil will... kurz vor dem Boss wirste entfernt... ohne grund... deine arbeit haste zur vollsten zufriedenheit gemacht nur warst du ein dorn im auge von jemanden der es sich einfach machen will mit seinen loot.


Du siehst... dein system unterstützt sogar noch die Idioten die ohne grund leute rauswerfen... und da wir von egoistischen idioten umgeben sind in dem spiel haste die 3 kicks sehr schnell zusammen und peng... wars das erst ma...


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...


Das ist genau der Punkt, wo ich mein Spiel ansetzen wollte ^^

Hab mir gedacht, boah, mit meinem Mage muss ich 40 mins oder länger warten,
damit ich dann beim trash zum ersten Boss rumwipe, dann ein paar Mal beim Boss
und sich dann die Gruppe sowieso auflöst -.-

Hey, mit Tank oder Heiler ist das wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel besser,
aber ich kann wenigsten spielen weil ich in wesentlich kürzerer Zeit wieder in eine ini komm ^^

Und da ich sowieso keinen Twink habe, dachte ich mir, das ist ein guter Zeitpunkt für meinen Plan 

Hab mir dann einen Priester erstellt... ja... okay... ist halt keim mage xD questen ist furchtbar,
wie kann man ohne Wasser-herbeizaubern überleben???
Warum kann ich kein Portal... und mein Blinzeln fehlt mir soooo sehr ;(
Aber dafür kommt man in inis wirklich recht schnell voran, vor allem durch den recht raschen Levelanstieg.

Bin halt grade in den BC Gebieten... die kann ich IMMER noch nicht ausstehen, die hab ich tot gesehen
aber es lässt sich immer noch relativ gut mit dem df leveln ^^

Mal gespannt wie das in Nordend aussieht,
und ob ich überhaupt die Motivation aufbringe, bis zu den Cata inis zu spielen xD

Aber das ist mein Tipp an die dd's denen das Warten auch so auf die nerven geht...
so seht ihr das Ganze mal von einer anderen Seite, die invites gehen schnell auf
und wenn das genug Leute machen, gibts auch wieder mehr Heiler ^^


Selbiges wollte ich mit Tank machen...
aber zwei Twinks von lvl 1 an hochziehen, sry das pack ich einfach nicht xD

Also hab ich mir nen DK gemacht,
Intro durch
und dann wollte ich inis Tanken...

tja... nur WIE? o.O

Ich war nie Tank, hab keeeeine Ahnung, welche Rota/Prio man spielt
guides gibts zumeist nur auf Endcontent und einfach reingehen im Sinne von "schau ma mal" wollt ich nicht xD
Das erklärt aber, warum es zu Wotlk soviele grottenschlechte DK-Tanks gab
(freilich gabs Ausnahmen aber von denen, mit denen ich damals in Instanzen war, habe ich mit meinen Spiegelbildern getankt xD)
Tja... deswegen leg ich den mal wieder auf Eis xD


----------



## Gnorfal (27. Januar 2011)

Tatsache ist und bleibt: Es geschieht nichts grundlos. Auch wenn das hier so dargestellt wird.

Rausvoten wg.

- einem aus der Gilde, der nochn Platz braucht
- unerfahrenheit
- nicht "können"
- nicht "wollen"
- weils geht

Alle haben etwas gemeinsam: Einen Grund. Die Diskussion müsste demzufolge von "Empfindsamkeit des Rausgevotet werdens" handlen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Januar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Alle haben etwas gemeinsam: Einen Grund. Die Diskussion müsste demzufolge von "Empfindsamkeit des Rausgevotet werdens" handlen.



Was hat das denn mit der Empfindsamkeit zu tun?


----------



## J_0_T (27. Januar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Tatsache ist und bleibt: Es geschieht nichts grundlos. Auch wenn das hier so dargestellt wird.
> 
> Rausvoten wg.
> 
> ...




Bei dem markierten... wo ist da genau der fehler bei dem betreffenden Spieler? Das mit der gilde ist in meinen augen ne doofe sache... soll der Gildie etwas warten un gut is. Ansonsten wenn das durchgehend gemacht is könnte man ja als strafe die Gildenstufe senken... von nix kommt nix... und wer sich benimmt wie ein depp nur weil jemand nen platz belegt der von nem gildie vlt besser gemacht werden soll gehört die ganze gilde für bestraft

Unerfahrenheit... ah ja.... nur weil man neu is is das der fehler... ok... die wo unerfahrene kicken sollten ma nen instant bann bekommen... oder noch besser pro kick nen lvl verlieren den se net mehr erspielen können

Weils geht... warscheinlich der idiotischste grund.... ich kann mit nem auto auch in ein geschäft fahren... warum weil es geht... ein schüler kackt ins schulbuch... warum? Weil es geht...



Wie jemande sagte es liegt nicht an der empfindsamkeit sondern am missbrauch eben dieser fähigkeit.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Tatsache ist und bleibt: Es geschieht nichts grundlos. ...


ui, bist du Buddhist?

Oder eine Frau?
("Weil sooooooo!!! Gilt sehrwohl als Grund)
xD


Klar, so kann man auch argumentieren,
aber dennoch ist der Grund unangebracht.

Klar, "es gibt mehr als du siehst!" (quote der komische Affe aus König der Löwen)
und weiteren Schmarrn,
dennoch spielt man mit anderen char, vor dessen Monitor ein Mensch sitzt
und den kann man doch fair behandeln
so wie man selbst auch behandelt werden möchte?

Kommt doch auch nicht ein gm zu dir und nimmt die alles weg, "weil ers kann!"
oder Blizz/buffed sperrt einen Account von dir weil du zu unerfahren bist und nicht argumentieren kannst?


Wenn man das so engstirnig sehen möchte ist das natürlich deine freie Entscheidung und Meinung
genau wie die der ganzen Terroristen, die sich einfach irgendwo in die Luft bomben... die haben bestimmt auch einen
mir total unverständlichen, nicht nachvollziehbaren "Grund" das zu tun.
Auch wenn dabei Leute zu Schaden kommen!


----------



## Fasor (27. Januar 2011)

Problem ist das jeder "fast jeder" denkt ER wäre imba und anscheinend der einzige der Spielen kann. Das zieht sich aber durch jede Klasse (Heiler, DD, Tank). 

Wie oft habe ich schon erlebt, ein wipe am 1 Boss und weg ist der Heiler. 

Ich errinnere mich gern an die Wotlk zeiten wo in jedem Forum zu Lesen war mimi alles zu leicht mimi machts schwerer. MAn spielt gar nicht miehr in einer Grp rusht nur noch durch mimimi...
Das waren soviel die es wollten das man dachte "scheisse es gibt die alte community doch noch" und nun haben wir es schwerer Kommunikation, Zusammenhalt und freude am spielen in einer Grp ist gefragt.

Und genau hier merkt man nix von den ganzen mimimi leuten die sich vorher beschwert haben. Es ist genau so selten jemand in einer ini zu treffen der ins Ts kommen will und lust hat sich etwas zu erkämpfen, wie man in Wotlk jemand gefunden hat der nicht einfach durch rushen wollte und mal ein gespräch gesucht hat.

Fazit inis sind schwerer, die leute sind die selben...


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2011)

Ich hab grade Zeit, deswegen werde ich jetzt überall meine Senf dazugeben xD


Fasor schrieb:


> Ich errinnere mich gern an die Wotlk zeiten wo in jedem Forum zu Lesen war mimi alles zu leicht mimi machts schwerer. MAn spielt gar nicht miehr in einer Grp rusht nur noch durch mimimi...
> Das waren soviel die es wollten das man dachte "scheisse es gibt die alte community doch noch" und nun haben wir es schwerer Kommunikation, Zusammenhalt und freude am spielen in einer Grp ist gefragt.
> 
> Und genau hier merkt man nix von den ganzen mimimi leuten die sich vorher beschwert haben.


Hm ja, ICH glaube ja, dass prinzipiell die ganzen Schreier bloß ein sehr kleiner Teil der community sind.

Wie überall, man sieht nur die, die am lautesten weinen 

Wenn das game den Spielern passt, die Situation ok ist,
werden die kaum in ein Forum gehn und sich beschweren.

Von daher ist der "eigentliche" Teil der whiner schon mal klein.

Davon sind einige meines Erachtens nur Mitläufer a'la
"hm.. der hat gesagt es ist alles uuuur leicht, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt so weit bin ich noch nicht
und wer weiß wie "gut" dieser Spieler ist... aber egal, der wird schon Recht haben -> bwaaaagh zu leicht!"

und dann gibt es bestimmt einen wesentlichen Anteil der Spieler,
die eigentlich nichts können und nichts schaffen
aber vor allem groß die Klappe aufreißen (wie halt im rl auch ^^)
"oloolol lichking down nach 2 Wochen, gief content bin so imba! Alles so leicht"
und hat wahrscheinlich ICC nichtmal von innen gesehen
oder wurde als Statist von einer "guten" Gruppe mitgenommen damit die Plätze voll sind
(Bruder, Schwester, Freund(in), Sohn, Tochter von Raid/Gildenleiter... etc.)


Alles schon gesehn, kenn genügend Leute die da rein passen.

So, das war meine kleine selbst erdachte Theorie
greez



(Anmerkung: dieses Fazit beruht auf keinerlei staatlich anerkannten Statistik und bei deren Erhebung sind keine Goblins zu Schaden gekommen )


----------



## Cemesis (27. Januar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der DungeonFinder die übelste Pest in WoW überhaupt.
Der DF ermöglicht all das worüber ihr euch aufregt. Der DF macht aus den meißten Spieler totale Egofucker, weil sie Anonymer sind als zu Classic Zeiten. Ist ja scheissegal was der Typ aus Realm XY von mir will, "kick" der kann mir eh nix!
Der DF ermöglicht die Grüppchenbildung wo man als Einzelgänger bei einem 4:1 Verhältnis ( die 4 steht für eine Gildengruppe aus Realm XY ) du sowieso verloren hast. Weil fällt denen irgendwas ein die sich mit Sicherheit irgendwo im TS befinden, das du vielleicht 100dps weniger fährst oder du drohst jemanden sein Loot weg zu würfeln oder denen gefällt dein Name nicht, wirste gekickt. Arschlecken, du kannst eh nix dagegen machen. Und wenn es mal zu ner Gegenüberstellung, weil du vielleicht nen Ticket geschrieben hast um dich zu beschweren, dann stehst du einer 4:1 Aussage gegenüber. Fail

Natürlich kann man auch sagen die Spieler sind die Macher aber ohne den DF können die Spieler nicht so willkürlich handeln.

Ich oute mich mal selber aus Classic Fanboy. Viele sagen, zu Classic war alles besser. Wieso? Es gab keinen Dungeon Finder. Die Leute mussten sich die Gruppe im eigenen Realm zusammen suchen. Es gab damals keine IDs die man nur einmal am Tag pro Charakter nutzen durfte. Wenn du heute zum Beispiel eine Gruppe zusammen suchen willst die ausschließlich von deinen Realm kommen, wirste zumindest bei einem zu 100% zu höhren bekommen, ne sry hab ID.

Wieso gibts überhaupt IDs für 5er Dungeons frag ich mich. War zu Classic ebenfalls unnötig! Gabs einfach nicht. Es währe doch viel einfacher die 5er Inis auf einen Modus zu belassen, dafür macht Blizz ein paar Suboptionale Bosse mehr in ner Ini oder sie bauen einfach mehr Inis ins Spiel ein. Währe sowieso besser für mehr Abwechslung. Am Anfang leichte Inis, dann schwerere, wobei die schwereren schon hero like sind aber keine IDs haben. Damals waren es Stratholme und Sholomance die den schweren Part übernommen haben. Ich weiß echt nicht wieso die das geändert haben. Items wurden da auch nicht einem hinterhergeworfen. Haste da mal jemanden mit T2 gesehen, wurde der als Gott angesehen.

Auch der zusammenhalt innerhalb eines Realms war damals viel besser. Wie gesagt, als es damals den DF noch nich gab, kannte man sich untereinander positiv viel besser, nicht wie heute nur duch Flames im /2 weil man sonst nix besseres zu tun hat. Zu Folge hat das auch das es viel zu viele Gilden gibt. Nix gegen jemanden der seine eigene Gilde haben möchte aber ich kenne viel zu viele Gilden, auch außerhalb des eigenen Realms die gerade so nen 10er zustande bekommen aber auch nur dann wenn sie Glück haben. Ich frage mich jedesmal wieso sie nicht ne Gilde suchen denen es ähnlich ergeht und sich zusammen schließen und gemeinsam Raiden gehen. Wollen sie nicht.. Wieso nicht, wollten sie mir auch nicht sagen.

Da schieb ich auch mal wieder den DF den schwarzen Peter zu, weil um heros zu gehen brauchste keine 20man starke Gilde, es reicht wenn man untereinander bissl chatten kann und die DDs nen Tank in der Gilde hat der breit ist mit Heros zu gehen. Fertig.

Ich stell mir das aber auch für Blizz ziemlich schwer vor dieses Ruder wieder rum zu reißen.

Leider tummeln sich zu viele Fische im großen WoW-Teich.


Mfg


----------



## Lonesmage (27. Januar 2011)

Ich kenns nur andersherum:
Heiler nach 1. Versuch sofort von selbst weg.
Wir verzeihen durchaus den ein oder anderen Fehler, denn die macht jeder Mal, auch wir. Aber die Heiler darf man 5x pro Hero nachsuchen.


----------



## Cemesis (27. Januar 2011)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Hm ja, ICH glaube ja, dass prinzipiell die ganzen Schreier bloß ein sehr kleiner Teil der community sind.



naja ich stell mir bei diesem Satz immer wieder vor: Die kleinsten Kläffer haben die größte Schnauze!

Von denen brauch sich nur einer dazu ermutigen im Offiziellen Forum ein Meinungs Thread zu eröffnen, schon zieht das den Rest an wie ein Magnet und schon tummelt sich der "kleine Teil der Community" in einem 5 Seiten Starken Thread und schon sieht es für Blizz so aus als ob das ALLE wollen. Man könnte das sogar Ausrechnen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviele Deutsche aktive Accounts es gibt aber davon 5% sind für einen Thread zu füllen mit Sicherheit eine Menge.

Was glaubste woher diese ganzen Nerfs kommen. Die Heros z.b die jetzt mit 4.0.6 zum Teil generft werden.

Mfg


----------



## Ochnee (27. Januar 2011)

Blub schrieb:


> Gute Idee, nur nach welchen Kriterien wird das Entschieden? Viele Kicks die ich so mitbkeommen habe waren nachmeiner Nachfrage das Argument "Zu wenig Schaden gemacht" was ich hirnrissig finde. Oder auch der kann sein Char nicht spielen, DC, Loot weggewürfelt usw. Alles Dinge wo ich sage ist Blöddsin. Ich kann z.b. von keinem Schlechtequippten erwarten das er mächtig bums macht.



Ich kann von einem schlecht equipten nicht erwarten viel Bums zu machen, aber ich kann z.B. erwarten das er sich besser equipt bevor er Heros geht.

Ich sehe das so: 329 ist ein Minimumwert den Bliz vorgibt, und der zudem auf Basis allen Equips gebaut wird, nicht dem den man trägt. Es ist Problemlos möglich mit relativ wenigen Stunden Aufwand über 333 zu kommen, und das ohne PvP Zeugs und anderen Mogelpackungen. Einfach die 84er Non Heros alle 2-3 mal gehen und sich durch die Hochleveligen Gebiete questen. Alleine durch Questgear (teils 346er Zeugs) und Rufbelohnungen hat man dann schon im Durchschnitt anständiges Zeugs. Aber es gibt immer mal DDler die sich mit Gear in die HC trauen mit dem jeder Tank ausgelacht worden wäre. Und ich als Tank sehe daher nicht ein warum ich mich komplett durchs Schattenhochland gequestet und jede Ini 3+ mal durchlaufen habe sowie fleissig meine Rufdaylies mache um dann einen DD durchzuziehen der die 329 nur Dank eines PvP Zeugs im Inventar schafft. 



J_0_T schrieb:


> Gratulation... also sind die wo in ne 4 man gilden grp landen durch den Df und deswegen rausgevotet werden weil sie den platz von jemanden belegen der on kommt die wo bestraft werden sollen? Okay... spielen wir das weiter... bestrafen wir auch noch die tanks die richtig tanken und die heiler die sich mühe geben aber dennoch rausgeschmissen werden weil einer der anderen meint er muss seine eier zeigen...



Ich habe schon einige Randominis gemacht. Und ich kenne einige in meiner Gilde, insbesondere DDs, die schon seit über 4 Wochen jeden Tag 1-2 machen. Und ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch so gut wie nie von einem gehört er sei wegen Mist gekickt worden. Evtl bin ich ja auf dem Sozial-Realpool gelandet oder die Allyseite bei mir ist da besser, aber solche Kicks wie du sie beschreibst sind nach meiner Erfahrung eine Ausnahme. Ich erlebe es oft das Spieler nach dem 2. Wipe leaven, aber damit Spieler gekickt werden muss meisstens doch eben was passieren. Und wenn soetwas eben bestimmte Spieler dauernd trifft während andere nie gekickt werden, dann sollte man evtl doch mal den Ansatz bei den öfters gekickten suchen und hinterfragen was die anders machen als die Unzähligen Randoms denen das bei 20 Runs evtl 1 mal passiert ist (wenn überhaupt). Freilich gibt es Deppen die aus den von dir genannten Gründen Leute loswerden wollen, aber sowas passiert doch keinem normalen Spieler 3 mal an einem Tag.

Ich habe in knapp 40 Random HC die ich bisher gemacht habe glaube ich 4 mal wen rausgevotet. Einer weil er immer erst anfing Schaden zu machen wenn die Mobs fast tot waren, nie hinterherkam, aber dafür der erste beim Looten war und auf jedes 2. Grüne Bedarf machte. Einen (nen Heiler) weil er 4 PvP Teile trug (mag man drüber streiten können, aber in meinen Augen gibt es nicht ohne Grund eine Trennung zwischen PvP und PvE Teilen, und ich finde es nur fair anderen Spielern gegenüber wenn man sich das für seine Anforderungen passende sucht statt irgednwas zum IL Pushen zu tragen). Und einen DD der zwar ordentlich Wums machte, aber irgendwie nie auf das Ziel dem ich vorm Kampf nen Totenkopf verpasst hatte. In allen 3 Fällen würde ich es jederzeit wieder machen. Und dann war da noch der Spieler der in der HC nach Quests fragte und auf meine Rückfrage hin antwortete er war noch nie im Vortexgipfel (also auf Non Hero). 

Jeden der 4 würde ich sofort wieder kicken, bzw jeder der Gründe wäre für mich ein Grund jemanden sofort wieder zu kicken. 



J_0_T schrieb:


> Unerfahrenheit... ah ja.... nur weil man neu is is das der fehler... ok... die wo unerfahrene kicken sollten ma nen instant bann bekommen... oder noch besser pro kick nen lvl verlieren den se net mehr erspielen können
> 
> Wie jemande sagte es liegt nicht an der empfindsamkeit sondern am missbrauch eben dieser fähigkeit.



Unerfahrenheit ist kein Problem. Nur sollte man seine Erfahrungen evtl. in den Non Heros sammeln (und das Equip dabei gleich mit). Die gehe ich heute noch manchmal, und wenn da mal nen Neuer dabei ist erkläre ich gerne jeden Boss ausführlich bis ins Detail. Wenn ich das in einer HC machen muss läuft etwas falsch, mehr als die Abweichungen HC/NonHC sollte da nicht erwähnt werden müssen. Ich bin eh der Meinung der Dungeonfinder sollte HCs für Spieler generell erst zulassen wenn dieser die entsprechenden Non HCs (beim Random also alle dazugehörigen) jeweils mind 2-3 mal durchlaufen hat. So wie es in BC quasi war da man aus den Non HCs den Ruf für den HC-Schlüssel brauchte. Oder man braucht zumindest ne Quest für die man den letzten Endboss Non HC gelegt haben muss, so wie in dieser komischen Blutelfenini aus BC Zeiten (hab gerade den Namen nicht im Kopf) da oben auf der hässlichen Insel. Das würde einiges erleichtern!


Ich will ja garnicht abstreiten das es Leute gibt die den DF missbrauchen. Die Spieler kicken die die gleiche Rüstungsklasse haben aus Angst diese würfeln Ihnen etwas weg. Die den DF nutzen um Gildenkollegen in eine Random HC zu ziehen die evtl das Equip garnicht haben. Oder warum auch immer. Aber meine Erfahung, und anscheinend die vieler Anderer hier, ist eben die das solche Fälle doch seltener vorkommen als manche es hinstellen. Und wenn es Spieler aller Rollen (Tanks/Heiler/DD) gibt es noch nie Probleme hatten muss man sich fragen warum andere anscheinend die Erfahrung gemacht haben andauernd gekickt zu werden. Und dann muss man sich fragen ob es nicht evtl doch an denen liegt. Irgendwie erinnert mich diese Diskussion an Gespräche a la "Ich bekomme jedes Wochenende in der Disko auf die Fresse obwohl ich nichts dafür kann" mit früheren Bekannten.


----------



## Gnorfal (27. Januar 2011)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> ui, bist du Buddhist?
> 
> ... die haben bestimmt auch einen
> *mir total unverständlichen, nicht nachvollziehbaren "Grund"* das zu tun.
> Auch wenn dabei Leute zu Schaden kommen!


Nein zu Teil 1
und

Genau das ist es, was ich meine. Wenn jemand Dich rausvotet, hat er einen Grund. Auch wenn Du den nicht erkennst.
Ich erkenne z.b. auch nicht den Grund, warum Du schreibst, ich würde dass engstirnig sehen.
Die Gründe mögen uns verschlossen bleiben, es passiert trotzdem.
Also sollte sich entweder Blizzard etwas einfallen lassen oder aber die, welche die Gründe nicht sehen.

Ich seh auch den Grund nicht, hier nen Thread aufzumachen zu diesem Thema. Aber das steht ja auf nem andern Blatt.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (27. Januar 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass viele genau das nicht sehen und fertig.
1. Wird kaum Unterbrochen. Schaf wird gemacht, Sap etc. auch. Aber Unterbrechen? Nein oder nach Schafen passiert auch net all zu oft ^^. Hat man den schweren und komplexen Pflicht CC gemacht, macht man wie gewohnt SChaden. Stun, Interrupt ist selten. Das muss man gegen heilen.
2. Achten viele garnicht auf das Heiler Mana und schätzen es nicht ab. Man denkt, wie Lich King, eine Add Gruppe 0 Problem beim sehr gut eq heiler etc.

Aber ... na und? Mal ehrlich ... wayne. War es Lich King anders? Bist in Gruppe gekommen und wart net Raid EQ, also 0 Chance im Standard HC ... kick. Lol dabei hat man mit Item Lvl 200 gute Chance im Standard HC =) aber nein, epic musste es natürlich sein und als Tank unter 32k keine HC besuchen.

Die Leute sind noch gewohnt, dieses abgefarme. Das man jetzt wie früher, wieder CC nutzen muss und das nicht nur bei einem Pflichtschaf belassen ... ist in Random Fremd.

Aber auch na und. Es ist halt so. Dann nicht Random Anmelden und mit GIldengruppe oder "buddys" gehen etc. Leute über Looking for Group suchen, anflüstern etc. So wie früher und fertig. Aber wenn man Random geht, dann lebt man mit der Ini und den Spielern. Dieses "Boar nicht schon wieder die Ini" und "man sind Randomgruppen Scheiße" ... was soll das.
Random ist Random und damit muss man Leben, man kann sich drüber lustig machen und lachen teilweise. Meine ich geh Random, weils so oft lustig ist ^^, auf seine eigene Abgedrehte Art und Weiße.
Ich meine Hey Tanks die das Schaf aufschießen, Heiler die Kürschner, Jäger die sich über fehlenden Interupt aufregen (obwohl der Magier ihn gemach hatte ... nur im Dreieck bei Vortex geht schlecht ^^) usw. 

Aber diese ganzen Random sind ja schrecklich, Grundlose Rauswürfe etc. mein gott. Dann neu Anmelden und wenn du eben so nicht in Inis kommst, dann in der Gilde fragen oder paar mehr Leute suchen. Damit man Rauswurf schutz hat. Also 2 weitere reichen da völlig ^^. Ich wurde rausgeworfen, weil ich mich für den Thron of Tides eintrage und die anderen Random ... "Ne net schon wieder die Ini boar ... wechseln?" ... Ja wäre er kein Tank gewesen, hätten alle gesagt ... "Nö". Aber so ... und ich wollte net, weil ich genau da hin wollte. Taja ... aber omg, pech. Ist halt Random, da muss man mit allem rechnen. Von sehr guten und schönen Runs, bis hin zu sinnlosen Rauswürfen, Beleidigungen und anderen Dingen ^^, aber genau dass ist doch Random, wäre es anders ... wäre es öde


----------



## Der Papst (27. Januar 2011)

In unserer Gilde (ja, ich schaeme mich dafuer!!!) ist Vorgestern folgendes passiert: Wir gheen mit vier Leuten in die Randomini (Tank, Heiler, 2DDs) und bekommen selbstverstaendlich einen weiteren DD zugewiesen. Wir laufen also durch den Vortexgipfel und ploetzlich fragt unser Gildenchef, wer der fuenfte Spieler ist, ob von unserem Server etc, da einer seiner Kumpels mitkommen moechte. Der Random-DD hat einen Wipe verursacht, was ich aber nicht als Rechtfertigung ansehe, wirklich ernsthaft darueber nachzudenken, ihn fuer einen anderen zu kicken. Das habe ich dann auch so kundgetan als ich merkte, dass es darauf hinauslaeuft, den DD tatsaechlich rauszuwerfen. 
Ich finde das echt eine Frechheit jemanden vor dem Endboss bze egal wann zu kicken der schon 50min oder laenger auf den Invite gewartet hat nur weil irgendjemand aus der Gilde/Bekanntenkreis mitmoechte. Dann sollen sich die Leute gefaelligst vorher melden und sagen, dass Sie mit wollen...

Der DD wurde uebrigens nicht gekickt, und obwohl er beim Endboss "vergessen" hat rechtzeitig in das Dreieck zu laufen lag der Boss dennoch

Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, mit was fuer Leuten man in WoW konfrontiert wird. Dass das sogar bei uns in er Gilde war finde ich das traurigste daran...


----------



## Terminsel (27. Januar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Tatsache ist und bleibt: Es geschieht nichts grundlos. Auch wenn das hier so dargestellt wird.
> 
> Rausvoten wg.
> 
> ...




Haarspalterei. Du kritisierst nur die Benennung des Themas. Sicher, grundlos gibt es keinen Kick, aber es geht hier eigentlich um "richtige" und "falsche" Gründe. Man könnte in deiner Liste auch anführen "Weil ich das Wort "Auschlusswahl" so toll finde und es unbedingt mal anklicken wollte"... das wäre ein Grund - aber ein sehr schlechter.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (27. Januar 2011)

Das schönste Anzeichen ist doch die Wartezeit für DD's. Dank Dual Skill haben ca. 35% alle lvl 85 Spieler entweder einen Tank oder Heal Skillung. Könnten also problemlos die Funktion übernehmen die immer fehlt. Aber sie tun es nicht, man hängt lieber ewig in der Warteschlange mit der DD Skillung oder geht erst gar nicht über den Dungeon Finder rein.

Und warum ist das so? Genau - steht alles hier im Post, der übrigens sowohl für Tanks als auch Heiler gilt. Man hat keine Lust mehr auf das Assoziale Verhalten welches leider nicht auf Einzelfälle beschränkt ist sondern eher die Regel.

Nach meinem Wiedereinstieg hab ich mich noch am Anfang über den DF gefreut, bis ich dann meine Random Hero Erfahrungen machen durfte. Das übliche was so vielen schon passiert ist. "Du kennst diese Ini noch nicht? Kick", "Du hast mir den Mob nicht abgespottet den ich aus dem Schaf rausgeholt hab weil ich kein Bock auf Focus Target hatte! - Kick", "Du hast 1 Item mit Gear Score 280!!! - Kick"....+ das übliche Geflame. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, aus über 20 DF Hero Inis welche ich Schätzungsweise in 3 Wochen gemacht habe, kann ich maximal von 10% sagen dass diese in Ordnung waren.

Und da war mir dann auch klar dass alle Tanks und Heiler in der Gilde nur noch mit Freunden zusammen anmelden. Mitlerweile habe ich meien Friendlist auch aktualisiert und gehe nur noch mit den Leuten in Heros, die ich kenne oder die mir empfohlen werden. Maximal werden noch 1-2 Randoms mitgenommen, aber mehr nicht. Und es geht jetzt hier nicht darum dass die Inis leichter werden, teilweise werden sie auch schwerer da viele Leute eben nicht die Imba Roxxor DD's mit Erfahrung sind - aber das muss es ja auch gar nicht sein. Ich wipe lieber 2 Stunden lang mit Leuten die nett sind, viellicht auch noch ins TS kommen und mit denen man Spaß hat als dass ich mir eine Stunde lang geflame anhöre von Selbst Ernannten Pros die zwar 12k DPS fahren aber nicht in der Lage sind einmal zu warten, einmal CC zu nutzen oder auch nur einen Fehler zu verzeihen....NEIN - DANKE....bleibt mal schön in der Warteschlange vom DF.


----------



## Hamari (27. Januar 2011)

Ich war gestern in einer non-hero Ini als Heiler unterwegs. Eigentlich lief es problemlos. Keine Wipes, keine Toten, alle Bossen fielen so weit. Plötzlich tauchte auf dem Bildschirm ein Fenster auf in dem Stand: "sr, XY (Hexenmeister), du machst zu wenig schaden, übe das bitte". Dazu die entsprechenden Wahlmöglichkeiten.
Halllooo? Ja, der Hexer hat wenig Schaden gemacht. Auf Dämonologie geskillt und offensichtlich nicht ganz firm damit (keine Extra-Dämonen, keine Verwandlung, etc). Aber so what? Die Ini lief ok, es gab keinen Grund ihn rauszuwählen. Es gab allenfalls Gründe ihm ein wenig in seiner Überforderung zu helfen. 

So nimmt man Leuten den Spielspass. Und besser werden sie durch solche Aktionen auch nicht.
Aber letztendlich dachte ich: wtf, jetzt werden Leute schon rausgewählt, obwohl die Ini klappt??? Nächstens werde ich wohl die Grippe verlassen müssen, weil ich Elfin bin. Oder braune Schuhe. Oder Oder...


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Januar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Nein zu Teil 1
> und
> 
> Genau das ist es, was ich meine. Wenn jemand Dich rausvotet, hat er einen Grund. Auch wenn Du den nicht erkennst.
> ...



Natürlich weiß jeder, dass es Gründe dafür gibt. Immerhin wird schon seit 10 Seiten darüber diskutiert. Warum du jetzt plötzlich eine vermeintlich unbekannte Tatsache - die hier übrigens jedem völlig klar ist - pseudo-philosophisch anhauchst, werden wir wohl nie erfahren. Aber - um es in deinen Worten zu sagen - du wirst wohl einen Grund dafür haben.


----------



## Videorecordum (27. Januar 2011)

Aloha!   ( längerer Text &#8211; Vorsicht )

Wieso wird grundlos jemand aus einer Gruppe gekickt?

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wenn ich in einer RnD-Ini zugange bin, meist als Heiler ( wobei ich Random mittlerweile so wie es eben geht vermeide ) und plötzlich das Ausschlusswahl-Fenster vor mir aufgeht.

Ohne das es vorher ein, mir ersichtliches Problem gab.
Weder Manaprobleme, noch mangelnder Schaden oder übermäßiger digitaler Körpergeruch eines digitalen Mitstreiters.
Anscheinend reicht es in der jetzigen Zeit schon aus, wenn jemand, so scheint es mir zumindest,  einen Wappenrock in einer Farbe die einer aus der Gruppe nicht ausstehen kann trägt. 

Das Bedenkliche ist daran, das der Betroffene so schnell aus der Gruppe hinaus katapultiert  wird, man davon ausgehen kann, das weder ein Grund für den Kick angegeben wurde, noch sollte dies doch der fall gewesen sein, diesen niemand gelesen hat, sonder nur ohne nachzudenken einfach auf „JA" geklickt wurde.

Das wäre ein grundloser Kick. 
Welche es, wie schon in manchen Beiträgen zu lesen war, gegeben hat.
siehe zB.> Ach da kommt ein Gildie on, lass uns den DD/Tank/Heal doch kicken....

Ich möchte wirklich nicht Alle in einen Topf werfen, sondern eben nur mal einige Dinge aufzeigen, die mir in letzter Zeit aufgefallen sind und ich mir eben dazu Gedanken gemacht habe.

Viele unter uns sind etwas verwöhnt von dem vorangegangen Addon, dass es uns ermöglicht, per Dungeonfinder eben schnell und ( mehr oder weniger ) unkompliziert eine Gruppe für eine Instanz zu finden und diese in einer relativ kurzen Zeit zu erledigen.

Wenn Jemandem  was nicht passt, gibts da noch einen coolen "Warum an Problemen arbeiten?"-Button.
Ach guck &#8211; DD unter 4k DPS ? Tank dem 1 oder 2 mal ein Mob abzwirbelt? Heiler der mal bei ner TrashGrp ned heilt ?
Klick und schon Ruhe im Karton.

Jetzt werden Viele sagen, JA momentchen, ich will hier spielen, Spaß haben und mich nicht hier auch noch mit Problemen der anderen rumschlagen, so wie im realen Leben auch.
Richtig. Aber nur zum Teil.

Ich behandle andre Menschen so, wie ich auch von anderen Menschen behandelt werden möchte.
Mit Respekt mirgegenüber und das mir die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, mich zu Vorfällen zu äußern.

So wie im Leben eben auch, wieso sollte ich diese meine Grundsätze nur weil es ein Spiel ist, über Bord werfen und mich verhalten dürfen wie ne Wildsau im Schrebengarten ? ( Ok, gibt ja keine Konsequenzen wenn ichs dennoch mach )

Aber...
Niemand sollte, ohne dass man auch nur ein Wort zu ihm sagt, gekickt werden.
Jeder hat eine Chance verdient sich zu rechtfertigen.
Nur wird vielen diese Chance nichtmal ansatzweise gegeben.

Warum eigentlich nicht ?
Tja, wozu auch schreiben, ist doch eigentlich sinnlos.

Wenn einer der anwesenden Spieler ansagt wie die Ablebensreihenfolge der Mobs aussieht und sich jeder DD dann erst wieder seinen „eigenen" Erzfeind ausgesucht hat,.....
Wenn jemand CC zuweist, und trotz ausreichender Möglichkeiten, nirgendwo ein Schaf, Frosch oder sonst ein Vieh von Old-Mc-Donalds-Farm wiederfinden lässt,.....
Wenn Einer oder auch Mehrere in der Gruppe sich in roten, schwarzen, violetten, grünen Pfützen wieder finden,...
Wenn Heiler mal einfach nicht heilen wollen, obwohl sämtliche HP-Balken nach Auffüllung lechzen,...

Warum sollte ich mir dann die Mühe machen und nachfragen was los war, wieso das grade passiert ist.

Der muss raus aus der Gruppe, weil wenn Derjenige dann weg ist, fällts nimmer auf das man selbst etwas zu lang in der Pfütze gestanden hat, das der Flammenschock doch ned auf dem Totenkopf war sondern auf dem Stern, ....

weil ich ja niemals Fehler mache.

Soweit mit der Hilfsbereitschaft gegenüber Mitmenschen.
Hauptsache ICH bin schnell durch, ICH habe den geringsten Widerstand, Ich habe Erfolg,
ICH ( schreibt da her was Euch einfällt ),  ( werde nicht gekickt, weil ich vorher nen andren kick, vielleicht??? )

Der Dungeonfinder ist wirklich ein nützliches Tool.
Bei Benutzung bekommt man ein grosses Geschenk überreicht.

Anonymität.

Wie leicht kann man wen aus der Gruppe kicken, flamen wenn was ned passt, den grössten Schwachsinn treiben.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit daß man genau diese Spieler aus der Gruppe wiederfindet ist sehr gering.
Wenn das doch geschieht, erinnern sich sowieso die wenigsten an mich.

Zu Classic ( ja schon klar, fängt der wieeeder damit an *gähn*, ach lass das DAMALS doch mal endlich ruhen ,... ) wo man ne Gruppe noch am Server zusammenGESUCHT hat, hätte man das mit Gruppe leaven, rumflamen, Schwachsinn nicht treiben können, ohne das man sich selbst dauerhaft aus sämtlichen guten IniGruppen geschossen hätte.

Weil man wollte unter allen Umständen nicht als der Doofe, Maulheld, Spinner, Sprücheklopfer, Rumpöbler, Stänkerer,... auf seinem Server gelten.

Nur heute ist das ja dank DF Vergangenheit......[/ironieon] *händereib und mit Mauszeiger über Ausschlusswahl kreise* [/ironieoff]
Ist doch so viel einfacher als....._open end_.

Danke für Eure Geduld, solltet Ihr bis hierhin gelesen haben. 
Wenn nicht. Viel Spass beim lesen dessen unter mir.

Ps.:
Sollte sich wer auf die Füsse getreten fühlen, Verzeihung, aber dies eben meine Meinung hierzu.
Mal sehen wieviele meine Meinung auch als solche akzeptieren können.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2011)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ich meine Hey Tanks die das Schaf aufschießen


Ahahaha xD
Da fällt mir wieder der eine (wirklich motivierte) Krieger-Tank ein,
der bei jeder Mobgruppe schön ein Schaf und einen Frosch markierte
und dann sowieso reingestürmt ist xDDD

Am Anfang hab ich halt noch paar mal nachgesheept,
als ich erkannte, dass das keinen Sinn macht nicht mehr...

Dann hab ich überhaupt kein Schaf mehr gesetzt,
weils der Tank ja sowieso immer raushaut.

UND ICH FRAG NOCH SO "sheeppull?" xD



Jedenfalls, als wir beim ersten Boss waren,
fängt der Tank, der bis dahin kein Wort gesagt hat
an, irgendwas a'la "Mit euch noobs spiel ich nicht, kein CC, kein dmg, sucht euch nen andern"
und verlässt die Gruppe xDDD

Ich hab geglaubt ich brech ab vor Lachen


----------



## Spyflander (27. Januar 2011)

@ Cemis

Du musst den DF im übrigen nicht nutzen... such dir leute von deinen realm und leg los, da brauchste kein clasic für!

Btw.: Ich frag mich immer wieder wieso sich die heiler(ich spiel Holy/dsizzi) so aufregen... Ich hab fast np mit Randomgruppen und sicher bin ich da nicht der einzige. Hier und da gibts Leute die 0 plan haben. Seit Freundlich erklärt es ihnen und meistens kommen die dds oder Tanks auch zur einsicht.
Wer drauf losflamet ala DU KACKBOON lern deine klasse, stellt sich selbst ein Bein.

Tut mir leid für die Heiler die es nicht hinbekommen und vll. sofort oom gehen, selbst wenn die dds mal aggro ziehen... Wenn mal was schief läuft kann ich das meistens mit meinen Starken heals kompensieren. Ich bin zwar danach oom aber es gab kein wipe. Wenn alles glat geht, ccs richtig genutzt werden und der Tank seine cds sinnvoll zieht (ja auch beim Trash kann man das machen) muss ich in der regel in einer hc nicht ein einziges mal Trinken. Wieso schaffen das andere nicht auch??

Nicht das ihr das falsch versteht... ich halte mich jetzt nicht für über crass imba. Ich halte mich für normalen schnit... denn in Raids schaffe ich meist nur meine 11-13k hps und top priester schaffen um die 16k und sind laut wols (Daten von fast allen Realms aus der welt) die besten heiler.

Fazit: an all die Heiler die Probelem haben:

- Sprecht die DDs auf cc an
- Fragt den Tank ob er markt, wenn nicht macht ihr das selber + Ansage
- Fragt die leute zu anfangs ob sie die inni kennen, wenn nein erklärt ihnen was zu tun ist
- wenn ihr manaporbs habt schaut euch http://elitistjerks.com/ die guides,zumindest vom holypriest, haben mir wirklich sehr geholfen. Es gibt ne art healrota, bzw interessante Tips wie man manasparend heilt

Ps.: ich sag es immer wieder... wer sich Random anmeldet weis was auf einen zukommen kann. Sprich indirekt hat man es ja gewollt. Wenn ihr könnt, dann geht lieber immer mit leuten die ihr kennt!

PPs.: meiner Meinung nach sind die hc innis teilweise immernoch zu einfach.... mit classic/BC kann man das immernoch nicht vergleichen.

mfg Spy =)


----------



## Cemesis (27. Januar 2011)

Spyflander schrieb:


> @ Cemis
> 
> Du musst den DF im übrigen nicht nutzen... such dir leute von deinen realm und leg los, da brauchste kein clasic für!



Ich red nicht von mir, ich red vom Unterschied zwischen heute und damals. Eine Analyse warum das heutzutage so Assi geworden ist mit hero Gruppen als früher. Das hat nix mit meinen persl. Vorlieben zu tun.

Mfg


----------



## RedShirt (27. Januar 2011)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='27 January 2011 - 14:01' timestamp='1296133434' post='3000191']
> . Dank Dual Skill haben ca. 35% alle lvl 85 Spieler entweder einen Tank oder Heal Skillung. Könnten also problemlos die Funktion übernehmen die immer fehlt. Aber sie tun es nicht, man hängt lieber ewig in der Warteschlange mit der DD Skillung oder geht erst gar nicht über den Dungeon Finder rein.



Jo, ich z.B. - weil ich als Tank zuviele Amokgruppen habe - ich tanke lieber im Raid, in Hcs nur mim Twink wo es mir wurst ist.
30% der Fälle muss ich auf Tank umskillen, weil der vorherige geleavt ist/es nicht gebacken bekommen hat/whatever.

Die Quote ist ok.



			
				[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='27 January 2011 - 14:01' timestamp='1296133434' post='3000191']
> Selbst Ernannten Pros die zwar 12k DPS fahren aber nicht in der Lage sind einmal zu warten, einmal CC zu nutzen oder auch nur einen Fehler zu verzeihen....NEIN - DANKE....bleibt mal schön in der Warteschlange vom DF.



12k ist nicht wirklich gut. Singletarget rede ich, Trash sowieso außen vor.

Ich hab immer noch komplexe von jenem Verstärker, der mit genau 1 Epic mit 16-18k Singletarget durchgerast ist... hammer.
Und gefroscht hat er nebenbei auch noch.


----------



## dragonguard1504 (27. Januar 2011)

Ich bin selbst Heiler und ich weiß zum Teil, wovon ihr sprecht.

Jedoch denke ich auch, dass es aus dem Wald zurück kommt, wie man hineinruft.
Ich heile gerne, vor allem seit Cata, da es endlich wieder anspruchsvoll ist. Weiters gehe ich zu 90% in random Raids, da ich leider selten zur selben Zeit wie meine Gildenkollegen online bin. 
Und mir ist es noch nie passiert, dass ich aus einer Gruppe geworfen wurde. Und falls es mir passieren würde, weil ich zB einen DD der im (vermeidbaren) AoE steht nicht geheilt habe, dann wäre ich froh darüber, denn mit einer solche Gruppe würde das ganze sowieso keinen Spaß machen.

Und ja, wenn ein DD in so einem Effekt steht, bekommt er von mir Heilung. Genau 2 Stück. Sollte er danoch noch immer drinstehen, spare ich mir das Mana lieber für den rezz, solange dadurch keine Wipegefahr hervorgerufen wird und sage diesem DD danach, dass ich es beim nächsten mal wieder so mache. Das ganze hat nicht mit Manaproblemen zu tun. Ich bin Healpala und komme sehr gut (fast) ohne trinken durch HC's, dovh ich sehe es nicht einfach, tändig vermeidbare Fehler der anderen gutzumachen.

Und Nein, wenn man das ganze sachlich vorbringt, ist man nicht der Böse, sondern die Gruppe akzeptierts, und man erzielt vielleicht sogar einen kleinen Lehreffekt.

Ich kann nur jedem Heiler empfehlen, es ebenso zu machen. Vielleicht fliegt ihr am Anfang aus 1 oder 2 Gruppen, aber irgendwann sehen diese Leute dann, dass es wohl doch NICHT am Heiler liegt.
Und somit sollte mit der Zeit unser Leben allgemein wieder einfach werden.

MfG


----------



## Potpotom (27. Januar 2011)

Spyflander schrieb:


> Ps.: ich sag es immer wieder... wer sich Random anmeldet weis was auf einen zukommen kann. Sprich indirekt hat man es ja gewollt.


Japp, und wer irgendwo Essen geht weiss auch das er plötzlich eine Gabel im Auge haben kann... natürlich indirekt gewollt. Nein, man nimmt lediglich das Risiko in Kauf.

Nur weil etwas so ist wie es eben ist muss man es nicht akzeptieren oder gar wollen... aktive Mitgestaltung wie du ja selbst schriebst und vorlebst, passt irgendwie nicht ganz mit der Aussage aus deinem PS zusammen.


----------



## zarix (27. Januar 2011)

Ich habe wegen den 5er Heros meinen Acc abo auslaufen lassen , da ich Extrem genervt bin von den Rnd inis . 
DA ich als nicht Vollzeit zocker mit einer täglichen Spielzeit von 2 Stunden statt gechillt eher genervt bin von den Randoms, dafür zählen viele Faktoren zum einen die lange Wartezeiten als DD und das Verhalten der Spieler etc. das macht kein bock. 

Man wird auch nur beleidigt sobald man erwähnt das man ein gelgenheits Zocker ist . 

Jeder weiß es immer besser und kommt mit den Argumenten :

Such dir ne Gilde .

Such dir ingame Freunde .

Auf ne Gilde hatte ich kein bock .

Ich wollt meine Einzelgänger Rolle weiter ausführen mit Cata . 
Dazu bin ich auch in der Lage , nur brauche Eier aus Stahl, damit mir jede Art von Negativen beitragungen der mitspieler an meinen BALLS OF STEEL  abprallen. 

Nur jetzt sind meiner Eier verbäult und solang ich sie nicht ausgebäult habe , kann ich mein Abo nicht verlängern  .

Von Daher muss ich mich abreagieren und ich weiß ich werde wieder soviel bock bekommen, das ich mein ding durch ziehe. 
Nur jetzt musste die Pause her .


----------



## Blub Bekifft (27. Januar 2011)

Ochnee schrieb:


> Ich kann von einem schlecht equipten nicht erwarten viel Bums zu machen, aber ich kann z.B. erwarten das er sich besser equipt bevor er Heros geht.
> 
> Ich sehe das so: 329 ist ein Minimumwert den Bliz vorgibt, und der zudem auf Basis allen Equips gebaut wird, nicht dem den man trägt. Es ist Problemlos möglich mit relativ wenigen Stunden Aufwand über 333 zu kommen, und das ohne PvP Zeugs und anderen Mogelpackungen. Einfach die 84er Non Heros alle 2-3 mal gehen und sich durch die Hochleveligen Gebiete questen. Alleine durch Questgear (teils 346er Zeugs) und Rufbelohnungen hat man dann schon im Durchschnitt anständiges Zeugs. Aber es gibt immer mal DDler die sich mit Gear in die HC trauen mit dem jeder Tank ausgelacht worden wäre. Und ich als Tank sehe daher nicht ein warum ich mich komplett durchs Schattenhochland gequestet und jede Ini 3+ mal durchlaufen habe sowie fleissig meine Rufdaylies mache um dann einen DD durchzuziehen der die 329 nur Dank eines PvP Zeugs im Inventar schafft..............................



Wie Du richtig erkannt hast braucht man bestimmte Vorgaben um in ner Hero erst mal ne freigabe zu bekommen. Ich rede aber nicht nur von Hero denn so was erlebte ich schon bei den non Heros. Ich glaube jetzt weisst was ich meine  "Und sich besser zu Equippen" bevor man da rein geht sehe ich mal als wiederspruch an.
Man geht da rein um seine Equi eben zu verbessen mittels Ruf, Marken (sorry sind ja jetzt Punkte) und was es da sonst noch gibt. Ansonsten gehst Logischweise nur mit dem rein was man sich draussen erpielt hat.
PvP Sachen sehe ich nicht als Mogelpackung an, das Spiel gibt es her also warum soll man das nicht nutzen. Wenn das teil den Wert hat den ich brauche sofern ich bei anderen den nötigen Cap erreicht habe nehme ich auch vorläufig das oder? Ferner werden diese Sachen jetzt eh genervt.


----------



## RedShirt (28. Januar 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Ich wollt meine Einzelgänger Rolle weiter ausführen mit Cata .
> Dazu bin ich auch in der Lage , nur brauche Eier aus Stahl, damit mir jede Art von Negativen beitragungen der mitspieler an meinen BALLS OF STEEL  abprallen.



Ich meld mich auch im Sportverein an, um dann alles zu bestimmen. 
Bin schließlich stürmender Torwart. Aufstellung seh ich als Empfehlung, mach was ich will.

Dass man bei Inis/Raid mal mit *anderen* Leuten unterwegs sein muss, und dass es nicht "oh lol rolf der boss fällt um" ist, wo man jeden Günther mitnehmen kann... oh nein!   

Wenn Du Einzelgänger sein willst, wirst Du einiges an Content verpassen. Find dich damit ab, und mach die Beschäftigungen die Du dann noch ausführen kannst.

Oder, wie Du schon getan hast: Abo auslaufen lassen, was anderes machen, wo Du Dein Ding durchziehn kannst.


----------



## dede1256 (28. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der TE maßlos übertreibt.
Es wäre eine Lüge zu sagen, dass Heiler mit Cata nicht generft wurden, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass das was schlechtes ist.
Es ist nun halt wieder Arbeit und Übungssache die Gruppe am Leben zu halten und da müssen eben alle Mitspielen, nicht nur der Heiler.
Klar ein 2 Fehler pro Kampf kann man sicher auch als nicht perfekt equipter Heiler durchaus ausbessern, mit steigendem Equip auch etwas mehr.
Dennoch gibt es jetzt eben auch Fehler, die ein DD machen kann, und die ein Heiler einfach nicht mehr ausbügeln kann, oder sollte.

Wenn in WotLk mal eine Mobgruppe zu viel gezogen wurde, konnte man das immer noch heilen, und das meist ohen Probleme.
Jetzt siehts anders aus. Wer unachtsam ist, sich Aggro einfäng und nicht weiß wie er das wieder loswird ist ein schlechter DD, und ja auch solche gibt es.
Es liegt dann nicht an dem "schlechten" Heiler, dass der DD aus den Latschen kippt. Es ist nun mal nicht die Aufgabe eines DD zu tanken. Tatsache.

Wer es immer noch nicht geschnallt hat, dass man aus roten Kreisen am Boden rausläuft hat es verdient zu sterben, und wenn ich es als Heiler schaffe ihn dennoch am Leben zu halten, 
dann ist das eine Leistung, die aber niemals gewürdigt werden würde.
Naja... DDs haben halt keine Ahnung von dem Aufwand den sie teilsweise verursachen, wenn sie im DPS-Wahn blind durch die Gegend rennen, 
keine bösen Effekte vermeiden wollen und der Heiler so nett ist und sie trotzdem am Leben hält.
Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass diese Leute es gern sehen, wie der Manabalekn ihrer Heiler immer kleiner wird, weil sie ja dann wieder einen Grund zum losflamen haben.

Ich weiß, dass es wohl kaum einen Effekt hat sowas in einem Forum zu schreiben, denn die betreffenden Personen, haben kein Interesse daran sich in irgendeiner Weise Gedanken zu machen,
aber vielleicht ist das immerhin ein Trost für die Heiler, wenn ich sage: Ihr seid in den meisten Fällen nicht Schuld, auch wenn die ganze Gruppe ihren Frust an euch abladen will.
Wenn ihr euch sicher seid, dass ihr mit der passenden Ausrüstung und der richtigen Technik heilt, dann wird das auch stimmen.
Aber leider scheint es nun neben dem Heilen auch noch Aufgabe des Heiler zu sein die Schuld auf sich zu nehmen. 
Nunja, wenns die anderen nicht wollen, ich bin selbstsicher genug um mir auch mal zu denken: der hat halt keine Ahnung, soll er halt ruhig mir die Schuld geben, wenn ers nicht besser weiß.
Dafür lass ich ihn halt das nächste mal wieder sterben^^
Selber Schuld

Lg Deakor


----------



## Jinthalor (28. Januar 2011)

Ich heile DD´s die failen!

Warum ? weil ich es kann !

z.B Stadt Tol ´vir DK Tank, Krieger DD,Caster, und ich (Schami Heal)

DK zieht den ersten Mob raus und als die Gruppe von Mobs gerade bei ihm war zündet der Kireger Klingensturm, Erdschild auf den Krieger und halt die teuerste Heilung spammen.
habe ich was gesagt ? Nein! weil der Krieger an die 20k DPS bei den netten Grüpchen gemacht hat. Da heil ich auch Aggro gerne weg.


Einzigste was ich nicht heile sind Leute die keinen Schaden machen und failen.

Und der DPS-Wahn der DD´s

jetzt mal ehrlich!

Welcher Heiler ist nicht selbst schon mal gestorben an Low Life weil er im Heil-Rausch nicht auf sein Life geachtet hat ?


----------



## J_0_T (28. Januar 2011)

Jinthalor schrieb:


> Ich heile DD´s die failen!
> 
> Warum ? weil ich es kann !
> 
> ...



Will ja nix sagen... aber fail...

selbst wenn der dd 20k oder mehr macht... wenn er tankt is er tot... ganz einfach... als tank schau ich mir das nur einmal an und dann wechsle ich meinen specc. Am ende als heiler failst du wenn du nur auf die achtest die ja so die roxxor sind... vlt machen die mit weniger schaden ja dinge die man kontrolle nennt... aber du hättest bei mir nen kick verdient


----------



## Littletall (28. Januar 2011)

Ich hab den Großteil des Threads gelesen (mir fehlt noch die Seite 10), muss aber etwas ansprechen, was m.E. noch gar nicht im Thema war.

Die Kommunikation.

Ich lese nur ständig etwas über Grund und Sinnlosigkeit der Rauswürfe. Aber da fehlt etwas...
Bevor man den Spieler kickt, kann man nicht erstmal mit ihm reden?

Beispiele:

DD macht unterirdischen Schaden. Also Frage in Channel: "Du machst für deinen Ausrüstungsstand sehr wenig Schaden. Hat das einen Grund?"
Als Antwort könnte z.B kommen: "Tut mir leid, ich habe heute extreme Laggs." oder auch "Ich kenn mich mit der Klasse nicht so gut aus."
Dann sollte man eine Hilfestellung geben. Vielleicht auch sagen, dass man es für besser hält, dass der Spieler die Gruppe verlässt, bis er sein Problem aus der Welt geschafft hat. Falls er wenig Klassenverständnis hat und man kennt die Klasse gut, kann man sich mit ihm ja mal hinsetzen und ein paar Tipps geben.
Wir hetzen schon im RL extrem hin und her, da kann man sich in WoW ruhig mal Zeit nehmen.

Eine beliebte Sache gerade in low Inzen ist das Wegwürfeln von Sachen. Diese Spieler wissen es vielleicht nicht besser. Also anstatt sie total zu flamen und zu kicken sollte man ihnen lieber erklären, welche Sachen sie anziehen sollten und welche nicht. 

Auf hcs bezogen: Jemand hat dir ein Item weggewürfelt, obwohl er nicht in der Skillung da drin ist. Mir haben da schon oft ein paar freundliche Worte geholfen und das Item gehörte danach mir. Ich hab ihm ja auch nicht sein DD-Zeug weggewürfelt sondern höflich gefragt, ob ich es haben kann, wenn er es nicht braucht.
Ich schreibe die Spieler da auch gern mit Namen an, das kommt gut an, als wenn man sagt "Tank, Healer, Mage"

Was ich damit im Endeffekt sagen will...

Anstatt immer alle Leute so gesichtslos zu sehen, sollte man sich ruhig mal die Zeit nehmen und ein paar Worte mit ihnen wechseln. Das hat bei mir schon einige Probleme gelöst und man hatte danach einen sehr entspannten Run.


----------



## Jinthalor (28. Januar 2011)

denke liegt dann an zwei Sachen bei mir  

1. Ich bin Heiler und wenn ich mana habe heile ich halt. ist meine Einstellung
2. Gilden-Gruppen nach dem Raidende (23Uhr). Kein Bock da noch mal zu rezzen also fix durch  

Gruß Jin

Tja und kicken ist so eine Sache, jeder kanns, jeder machts, weil man den Spieler nicht kennt .... 


Es passiert halt


----------



## Kaldreth (28. Januar 2011)

Ha wurde grad mit meinem shadow gekickt weil ich angeblich mit Heilerklamotten mit wollte (Willenskraft) und kein Hit auf den klamotten hätte.


----------



## Ochnee (28. Januar 2011)

Blub schrieb:


> Wie Du richtig erkannt hast braucht man bestimmte Vorgaben um in ner Hero erst mal ne freigabe zu bekommen. Ich rede aber nicht nur von Hero denn so was erlebte ich schon bei den non Heros. Ich glaube jetzt weisst was ich meine  "Und sich besser zu Equippen" bevor man da rein geht sehe ich mal als wiederspruch an.
> Man geht da rein um seine Equi eben zu verbessen mittels Ruf, Marken (sorry sind ja jetzt Punkte) und was es da sonst noch gibt. Ansonsten gehst Logischweise nur mit dem rein was man sich draussen erpielt hat.
> PvP Sachen sehe ich nicht als Mogelpackung an, das Spiel gibt es her also warum soll man das nicht nutzen. Wenn das teil den Wert hat den ich brauche sofern ich bei anderen den nötigen Cap erreicht habe nehme ich auch vorläufig das oder? Ferner werden diese Sachen jetzt eh genervt.



Zum Equipen: Es ist kein Wiederspruch. Mit "sich besser equipen" meine ich ja sich bestmöglich zu equipen mit dingen die man eben ohne HC bekommen kann. Ich hab ja Beispiele genannt. Mit 84er Non HCs (die auch Random heutzutage ja fix gehen), bischen Questen für Questitems und Ruf kann man (aggesehen von Schmuck vielleicht und ggf Armschienen, die ein Problem zu sein scheinen) sich ohne Probleme auf jedem Slot ein item 333 oder gab 346 besorgen. Und das recht schnell. Von daher nehme ich mir heraus das auch mal als Minimum für HCs anzusetzen. Es ist bei den Leuten einfach noch nicht angekommen das man mit dem Erreichen von Lvl 85 nicht automatisch "HC Ready" ist.

Zum PvP Zeug: Es hat einen im PvE unnötigen Wert (Abhärtung) was IMMER auf Kosten eines anderen möglichen Wertes geht. Es mag sein das in dem einen oder anderen Fall ein solches Item besser ist als das blaue 316er das man vorher hatte etc, aber ein PvP Item ist einem entsprechenden PvE Item im PvE immer unterlegen und von der Bewertung her im Itemlevel fürs PvE eigentlich niedriger als das was drauf steht. Ergo: Wer mit PvE Items das IL 329 für HCs erreicht hat dieses in Wirklichkeit garnicht. Sein Equip ist fürs PvE, und somit für HCs, weniger geeignet als das eines Spielers der mit reinen PvE Items auf sagen wir mal 328 kommt. Und da letzterer den DF nicht für HCs nutzen kann ist das Verwenden von PvP an dieser Stelle Beschiss.

Besonders ärgerlich ist es wenn Heiler oder Tanks mit soetwas ankommen, den bei denen geht das Fehlen der von Abhärtung ersetzen Stats immer auf Kosten dessen was sie ausmacht: Schadensvermeidung beim einen, Healpower kombiniert mit Schnelligkeit und Ausdauer beim Heilen (also Manareg etc) beim Anderen.


----------



## dede1256 (28. Januar 2011)

@Jinthalor

Klar kann ich auch DDs heilen, die failen, aber maximal 30 Sekunden lang und dann is mein Mana von 100 auf null gerasselt.
Sry, aber hab kein Verständnis dafür, wenn DDs Aggro pullen. 
Aber wenn du so ein Imba heiler bist, dann stehts dir ja auch zu. Ich bin mir sicher du wirst auch nie gekickt, weil alle anderen Heiler an dir gemessen werden.

Mir is es in 5-Mann Inis lieber Leute machen 4k DPS und achten dafür darauf, dass sie selber nix abkriegen, als dass sie 12k DPS fahren, aber dafür dauernd Aggro Pullen ind Effekten stehen und dann sowieso alle 10 sec draufgehen.
Ich weiß dass ich das dir mit deinem Durchschnitts ilvl von 357 nicht einreden kann, dass das was du machst falsch sit, aber für 90 der Heiler da draußen ist es einfach nicht möglich alle fehler der DDs auszubessern.
Wenn du so ein Mega-Pro bist, dann bist du sicher auch in der Lage das aus dem Blickwinkel eines Ottonormalheilers zu sehen, oder bsit du dazu schon zu sehr verblendet?

In Raids würde man Fehlverhalten von DDs doch auch nicht tolerieren, denn es würde zwangsläufig zum Wipe führen, weil:

-der Heiler versucht zu heilen und dafür jemand wichtiger vernachlässigt werden muss
-der Heiler die Manafressenden Zauber verwenden muss und dadurch den Bosskampf Manatechnisch nicht durchsteht
-der DD draufgeht und es an Schaden fehlt => der Boss enrage geht oder der Kampf für den Heiler zu lang dauert

Da is es mir wirklich lieber ein DD macht 2k DPS weniger als er liegt 2/3 des Kampfes tot am Boden und macht garkeinen Schaden.

Und ich als Heiler verfalle eher selten in einen Heilwahn, außer irgendwelche DDs fressen schon wieder vermeidbaren Schaden wie die Wahnsinnigen, und ich versuche die gegenzuheilen.
Aber mal ehrlich, bin dann ich Schuld, wenn ich ihnen den Arsch rette?
Ich sage NEIN


----------



## Jinthalor (28. Januar 2011)

Gebe ich dir recht aber, wenn ich einein DD habe wo ich klar erkennen kann das er nie im Leben auf die 329 kommt frage ich mich auch was da falsch laüft.
Neuer DF vllt ? Mal sehen wie Schneesturm uns überrascht


----------



## J_0_T (28. Januar 2011)

Jinthalor schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir recht aber, wenn ich einein DD habe wo ich klar erkennen kann das er nie im Leben auf die 329 kommt frage ich mich auch was da falsch laüft.
> Neuer DF vllt ? Mal sehen wie Schneesturm uns überrascht



Wenn er in die ini rein kommt entweder halb mit nem anderem item im inventar oder er hat grad so den schlüßel erhalten die ini zu betretten. 

Wenn ich nen heiler habe, der seinen job nicht macht obwohl er sich dafür anmeldet und nur meint er heilt nur leute mit gear die einen bestimmten ilvl haben frage ich mich was da wohl schief gegangen ist... vlt sollte der heiler einfach re-rollen und nen dd spielen...


----------



## Ochnee (28. Januar 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen heiler habe, der seinen job nicht macht obwohl er sich dafür anmeldet und nur meint er heilt nur leute mit gear die einen bestimmten ilvl haben frage ich mich was da wohl schief gegangen ist... vlt sollte der heiler einfach re-rollen und nen dd spielen...



Ich frag mich gerade wen du meinst, kein Heiler hat gesagt er heilt nur Leute mit einem bestimmten GearLevel.

Das der DF bzw das HC Prinzip überarbeitet gehört sehe ich aber auch so. Ich würde mir wünschen das wie ich schon woanders schrieb man einen Zugangsquest braucht um überhaupt HCs gehen zu können. Inhalt der Quest: Alle Bosse in den 80+ Non HCs gelegt haben. Desweiteren gibt es in diversen anderen Games hochlevelige Klassenquests in denen die Spieler in Soloinis müssen. Sowas kann man dann auch noch einbauen, mit einer eigenen Solo Ini die auf jede Klasse abgestimmt ist und zu deren Erfüllung einfach gewisse Klassenfähigkeiten genutzt werden müssen. Nur wer das alles schafft kann die HCs gehen, das wäre doch mal was.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (28. Januar 2011)

Ochnee schrieb:


> Zum Equipen: Es ist kein Wiederspruch. Mit "sich besser equipen" meine ich ja sich bestmöglich zu equipen mit dingen die man eben ohne HC bekommen kann. Ich hab ja Beispiele genannt................................



Ich Denke wir sprechen jetzt die gleiche Sprache, jeder anders das gleiche


----------



## SyntaXKilla (28. Januar 2011)

Ochnee schrieb:


> Das der DF bzw das HC Prinzip überarbeitet gehört sehe ich aber auch so. Ich würde mir wünschen das wie ich schon woanders schrieb man einen Zugangsquest braucht um überhaupt HCs gehen zu können. Inhalt der Quest: Alle Bosse in den 80+ Non HCs gelegt haben. Desweiteren gibt es in diversen anderen Games hochlevelige Klassenquests in denen die Spieler in Soloinis müssen.


Das fänd ich mal eine angebrachte Lösung und sehr sinnvoll 
guter Vorschlag ^^

Denn meiner bescheidenen Meinung hat man in einer hero eh wenig verloren, wenn man nicht mindestens einmal auf normal drinnen war!

Wieder Pre-Quests einführen (zusätzlich zum aktuellen ilvl check, der bedingt Sinn macht)
in denen man die Ini zumindest einmal auf nh beenden muss (a'la "töte jeden Boss")
vielleicht sogar mit anschließenden Belohnungen die dem hero Level gerecht werden?


Bestimmt wird es dazu auch wieder Gegner und whiner geben,
aber ich das ist halt meine persönliche Meinung ^^


----------



## J_0_T (28. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem umgestalten des DF würde ich auch befürworten... klar gibt es dann leuts die sich aufm schwanz getretten fühen aber hey... so hat man nebenbei auch was zu tun^^

Bei DCUO gibt es auch ne menge Solo-Instanzen wo man einen der Helden (oder mehr je nachdem welche questreihe gespielt wird) der gegenseite vermöbeln kann...


----------

